# المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد ، إعداد: lll athenagoras lll



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*†

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد
*​*
سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

المقالة الاولى: مقدمة عن علم النقد النصي

اعداد: lll athenagoras lll




1. مقدمة ( Introduction):
  ان وظيفة الناقد النصي تشابه الى حد كبير وظيفة ضابط التحري الذي يبحث  بين الادلة الجنائية حتى يصل الى"النص الاصلي" القراءة الاصلية للنص. ان  وظيفة الناقد النصي مهمة للغاية حيث انه يحاول تحديد قراءة معينة للنص بغرض  معرفة ما يقوله الله و ما يتوقعه منا.[1]

مفهوم النقد النصي 
  من الضروري معرفة ان ترجمة الكتاب المقدس قد مرت بعمليات نسخ يدوية خلال القرون العديدة قبل ظهور الطباعة في القرن الخامس عشر.

  - يذكر بروس ميتزجر[2] ان ناسخا اثناء نسخه لمخطوطة ارمنية في الاناجيل يقول ان الحبر تجمد و اصابعه تصلبت بسبب العواصف الثلجية الباردة.

  - و يذكر بروس ميتزجر[3]  قصة اخرى ان ناسخا قدم شرح تصويري للتأثير المؤلم لعملية النسخ المجهدة و  يقول " ان الكتابة أحنت ظهري وأطبقت ضلوعي على بطني و أدت الى ضعف عام  بالجسد".

  - و لأنه لا توجد المخطوطات الاصلية "الاوتوجراف" (    Autograph) لأي  سفر كتابي و لأنه أيضاَ لا توجد مخطوطة باقية تتطابق تماما مع مخطوطة اخرى  في كل تفاصيلهما فإن النقد النصي ضروري لحل التساؤلات بخصوص الاختلافات (Variations).
  - و يذكر الفريد إ. هوسمان[4] أن علم النقد النصي يعتمد على الحس العام و استخدام المنطق.

  - و يلخص ب. كايل ماك كرتر[5] مفهوم النقد النصي في أنه "العلم و الفن الذي يسعى وراء تحديد التعبير الاكثر موثوقية للنص".

أهمية النقد النصي 
  ترجع أهمية النقد النصي الى ثلاث نقاط[6]:
  1.    النقد النصي يحاول تأسيس القراءة الاكثر موثوقية للنص
  2.    في حالة وجود أكثر من قراءة وصعوبة تحديد قراءة معينة فإن النقد النصي يساعد في تجنب التشدد 
  3.    يساعد القارئ في فهم أفضل للحواشي الهامشية في الترجمات.

  - إن النقد النصي هو عملية البحث خلال المصادر المتنوعة للنصوص الكتابية لتحديد القراءة الاكثر دقة و موثوقية لفقرة محددة.    

  - و يصرح ويجنر: "إن النقد النصي في الواقع يؤدي الى زيادة الثقة في أصالة النصوص الكتابية".[7]

  - و يلاحظ بروس والتك[8] أنه في الطبعة النقدية للعهد القديم [(BHS) و هي اختصار (Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia)  و هي عبارة عن النص المازوري للعهد القديم كما هو محفوظ في مخطوطة  ليننجراد باضافة حواشي نقدية] حيث توجد ملحوظة نقدية في كل عشرة كلمات مما  يعني ان النص الخالي من القراءات بنسبة 90%.

  - و بالمثل في الطبعة النقدية للعهد الجديد [(    UBS) و هي اختصار (United Bible Socity)  و هي عبارة عن النص اليوناني للعهد الجديد حسب احدث المخطوطات باضافة  حواشي نقدية] فاننا نجد 500 قراءة من 6900 كلمة و هي تمثل نسبة 7% من النص.

  - علم النقد النصي يهتم بهذه النسبة الصغيرة للنص الكتابي للقراءات  المتغيرة (Variant Readings) هذه القراءات لا تتعدى: فرق في نطق الكلمات –  اضافة وحذف كلمات.    

  - السير فريدريك كينيون[9]  الذي توفى عام 1952م. عالم النقد النصي المعروف في القرن العشرين يلخص  أهمية النقد النصي و يقول "أنه مما يدعو الى الاطمئنان في النهاية أننا نجد  نتيجة هذه الاكتشافات والابحاث انها تقوي برهان اصالة الكتب المقدسة و  تزيد قناعتنا بأننا نمتلك بين ايدينا كلمة الله الحقيقية".

  - و يختتم ويجنر[10] هنا قائلا " يمكن القول بأنه لا توجد عقيدة لاهوتية او موضوع يتوقف على قراءة نصية".

هدف علم النقد النصي 


تقول بعض الاراء:    

يتحدث الدون ج. اب[11] عن الرابط المتعدد (Multivalence) لاسفار العهد الجديد للنصوص الاصلية كأستخدام الاناجيل مصادر سابقة لها.

  و يقترح بارت ايرمان[12] انه عندما يقوم الناسخ بتغيير نص معين لتأكيد نظرة لاهوتية ارثوذوكسية فانه ربما يكون نص جديد.

  - و يصرح هيلموت كويستر[13] ان وجود دليل على تغيير صغير يصاحبه تنقيح اساسي في النص الاصلي حدث خلال القرون الاولى من انتقال النص.

  - و يجادل بيردسول[14] حول ان النص الاصلي للعهد الجديد هو نص ليس ثابت ولكنه متحرك (Moving Stream)

  - كما يقول ايضا دافيد باركر[15] ان نص العهد الجديد نص حي (Living Text)







  - يرد بول د. ويجنر[16] على جميع الاراء السابقة بأنها مبالغ فيها و يضيف:
  1.  انه بالرغم من وجود بعض المواضع في النص الاصلي محل تساؤل الا ان  المجموع الاساسي من نص العهد الجديد لا نقاش فيه و يمثل نص المخطوطات  الاصلية.[17]
  2.  و يقول ويجنر ايضاَ انه بينما مازال الذين كتبوا اسفار العهد  الجديد احياء فانه من غير المحتمل ان يقوم اناس بتغيير كتاباتهم بدون اي  اشارة الى ذلك.[18]
  3.  و ايضا يقول ان المخطوطات الاصلية كانت تنسخ مباشرة مما يجعل من المستبعد ان يقوم آخرون بتعديل النص.
  4.  الكنيسة الاولى كانت تحترم وتقدس اسفار العهد الجديد كما في (2 تيموثاوس 3: 16 , 2 بطرس 1: 2-5) و الرسل الذين كتبوا الاسفار ايضا وبالتالي من المشكوك فيه ان يقوم احد بتغيير كتاباتهم قارن مع (رؤيا 22: 18-19).

  - و يصرح بروس ميتزجر[19]  عن هدف علم النقد النصي انه "بالرغم من انه في كثير من الحالات نجد ان  الناقد النصي يستطيع التأكد بدون ادنى شك اي القراءات هي القراءة الاصلية  الا انه في بعض الحالات القليلة يصل الناقد الى قرار غير نهائي معتمدا على  التوازن بين الاحتمالات".[20]

  - و يختتم ويجنر[21]  هنا و يقول "ان الوفرة في مخطوطات العهد الجديد ذات فائدة عظيمة عندما  نحدد القراءة الاصلية للعهد الجديد لانه سيكون من السهل انتقاء و تقييم  القراءات المتنوعة الباقية بخلاف تصحيح النصوص بدون دليل".[22]
  لذلك فإن هدف علم النقد النصي لنص العهد الجديد هو تحديد القراءة الاكثر قبولاَ من بين كم ضخم من الادلة.

الحاجة الى علم النقد النصي 
  يتحدث الدون ابب[23] عن انه تأتي الحاجة الى النقد النصي نتيجة ثلاث عوامل متحدة و هى:
  1.    فناءالمخطوطات الاصلية التي كتبت على لفائف بردية
  2.  على مدى اكثر من 1400 سنة نسخ العهد الجديد بواسطة نساخ انتجوا اخطاء  غالباَ مقصودة بغرض التصحيح. هذه الاخطاء والتعديلات بقيت بميل اساسي الى  تراكمها حيث ان "النساخ لا يطرحون شيئا خشية ان يحذفوا نص موحى به".
  3.  يوجد الان 5,338 مخطوطة يونانية باقية و مئات الترجمات القديمة بالاضافة الى 8,000 نسخة من الفولجاتا و اقتباسات الاباء
  هذا  بالاضافة الى انه لا توجد مخطوطتان متطابقتان.

مهمة الناقد النصي 
  اما مهمة الناقد النصي فهى: 
  1.    مقارنة المخطوطات
  2.    اكتشاف الاخطاء و التغييرات
  3.    تقرير اي القراءات هي الاصلية

علاقة النقد النصي بالتفسير 
  ان علم النقد النصي هو حجر الاساس لكل دراسات العهد الجديد فالفرد لا  يستطيع انتاج عمل مثمر (التفسير مثلا) بدون قواعد للنص الموثق.[24]

* *[1]Paul D. Wegner, A Student's Guide To The Textual Criticism Of The Bible P. 37*​*
**[2] Bruce M. Metzger, The Text Of  The New Testament P.18*​*
**[3] Ibid. P. 18 "Writing bows the back, thrusts the ribs into one’s stomach, and fosters a general debility of the body"*​*
**[4] Alfred E. Housman, The Application Of Thought To Textual Criticism P. 67*​*
**[5] P. Kyle McCarter, Textual Criticism: Recovering The Text Of The Hebrew Bible P.18 "textual criticism is the science and art that seeks to determine the most reliable wording of a text "*​*
**[6] Paul D. Wegner, A Student's Guide To The Textual Criticism Of  The Bible P. 38*​*
**[7]Ibid. p.24 " It can, in fact, actually lead to increased confidence in the reliability of the biblical texts"*​*
**[8] Bruce K. Waltke, Old Testament Textual Criticism P. 157*​*
**[9] Sir Frederic Kenyon, The Story Of The Bible P.113 "is  to strengthen the proof of the authenticity of the ******ures, and our  conviction that we have in our hands, in substantial integrity, the  veritable Word of God"*​*
**[10] Wegner, A Student's Guide To The Textual Criticism Of  The Bible P. 254 "It is crucial to remind people that most variants are insignificant and that no doctrine hinges on a variant text"*​*
**[11] Eldon Jay Epp, Issues In New Testament Textual Crititcism*​*
**[12] Bart Ehrman, The Orthodox Corruption Of ******ure*​*
**[13] Helmut Koester, The Text Of The Synoptic Gospels In The Second Century P. 37*​*
**[14] Birdsall, The New Testament Text *​*
**[15] Parker, Living Text Of The Gospels*​*
**[16] Paul D. Wegner, A Student's Guide To The Textual Criticism Of  The Bible P. 39*​*
**[17] Ibid. P.39 "While  questions as to the original text surface in some places, a substantial  amount of the New Testament text remains unquestioned and most likely  represents the text of the original autographs or very close to it"*​*
**[18] Ibid. P.39 "While  the writers of New Testament ******ures were still alive it is unlikely  that people could have changed their writings without their authors  pointing out such discrepancies "*​*
**[19] Metzger, Text Of The New Testament P. 246*​*
**[20] Ibid. P.246 "Although  in very many cases the textual critic is able to ascertain without  residual doubt which reading must have stood in the original, there are  not a few other cases where he can come only to a tentative decision  based on an equivocal balancing of probabilities"*​*
**[21] Wegner, A Student's Guide To The Textual Criticism Of  The Bible P. 40*​*
**[22] Ibid. p. 40 "The  plethora of New Testament manu******s is a great benefit when trying to  determine the original reading of the New Testament, for it is easier  to sift through and evaluate the various extant readings than to emend  texts with no evidence"*​*
**[23] Eldon Epp & Gordon Fee, Studies in the Theory and Method of the New Testament Textual Criticism*​*
**[24] Black & Dockery, Interpreting the New Testament: Essays on Methods and Issues P. 63*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*
 لتحميل المقالة للقراءة اوفلاين

اضغط هنا


 *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*
+

 المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

 سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

المقالة الثانية: بليوجرافي العهد الجديد (الجزء الاول).

 اعداد :   lll athenagoras lll



 *​*
2. دراسة الكتابات القديمة (Paleography):
علم البليوجرافي  هو علم دراسة النقوش والكتابات القديمة. ان الشعوب في  الازمنة القديمة كانوا يكتبون على مواد مختلفة مثل: الحجر ,الخشب ,المعدن  ,الطين ,الالواح والاستراكا (Ostraca) و هي قطع الخزف المكسورة.

الحجر (Stone): استخدم الحجر في كل العصور و في معظم الازمنة حيث استغلت  الصخور و الشقوق و القبور والكهوف في النقش المصور (Pictograph) و الكتابة و  قد نحتت الكتابة في معابد خاصة. 

مثال قانون حمورابي (Code Of Hamurabi): و هو ملك بابلي عاش فيما بين 1792 – 1750 ق. م. و د نقش على عمود من الحجر. 

مثال آخر الكتابة الهيروغليفية (Egyptian hieroglyphs): و تعني الكتابة المقدسة و قد نقشت على الصخور و الالواح. 

الطين (Clay): كانت الكتابة على الطين متاحة و واسعة الانتشار في منطقة ما  بين النهرين و قد اكتشف علماء البليوجرافي الالاف من الالواح الطينية. 

مثال مدينة نوزي (Nuzi): و هي مدينة قديمة في شمال شرق العراق اكشف فيها 20 الف لوح طين عام 1925م. 

مثال آخر مدينة ابلا (Ebla): في شمال سوريا و قد اكتشف فيها حوالي 20 الف لوح طين عام 1947م. 

يقول دونالد وايزمان  انه في ايم موسى كانت هناك ثمانية لغات مختلفة و مسجلة بخمسة انظمة للكتابة. 

ان العبرانيين القدماء قد استخدموا ادوات للكتابة في زمانهم كما في (عدد  17: 2-3 ,حزقيال 37: 16-17) و بعض الالواح المعدنية او الخشبية المغطاه  بالشمع كما في (اشعياء 30: 8 ,حبقوق 2: 2) ثم استخدموا البردي كما في  (ارميا 32: 10-14 ,36: 21-23). 

الجلود (Leather): معظم لفائف البحر الميت (Dead Sea Scrolls) المكتشفة في وادي قمران مكتوبة على رقوق الجلد (parchment). 

لفائف البحر الميت: هي اقدم مخطوطات العهد القديم على الاطلاق و ترجع الي قبل عام 70 ميلادية بفترة. 

ان لفائف البحر الميت هي مجموعة من 972 وثيقة تتضمن النصوص من الاسفار  العبرية (الكتاب المقدس) التي اكتشفت عام 1947 و عام 1956 في 11 كهف  الواقعة في منطقة قديمة معروفة باسم خربة قمران (Qumran) في الشمال الغربي  لساحل البحر الميت حاليا الضفة الغربية. 

هذه النصوص مكتوبة باللغة العبرية واليونانية و الارامية في معظمها على  رقوق لكن بعضها على اوراق بردية. هذه المخطوطات ترجع لعام 150 ق. م. – 70  م. هذه اللفائف تنتمي الي طائفة الاسينيين (Essenes) 

لفائف البحر الميت تقسم الي ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية و هي: 
- المخطوطات الكتابية: و هي نسخ من الاسفار العبرية التي تمثل 40% من مجمل اللفائف.

- الاسفار القانونية الثانية المعروفة بالابوكريفية: و التي تشمل النصوص  منذ بناء الهيكل الثاني مثل سفر طوبيا وسيراخ و اخنوخ و غيره وهي تمثل 30%  من مجمل اللفائف. 

- المخطوطات الطائفية خاصة بالاسينيين مثل احكام المجتمع و غيره و هي تمثل 30% من اجمالي اللفائف. 

و في زمان كتابة اسفار العهد الجديد كان البردي و الرقوق هى المواد الاكثر  انتشارا ثم حل الورق كبديل لهما من القرن الثاني عشر والثالث عشر. 

مواد الكتابة: 
البردي (Papyrus): 
نبات البردي هو قصب بوص (Reed) ينمو في مستنقعات دلتا نيل مصر. ورد عنه  اشارة في الكتاب المقدس (خروج 2: 3 ,ايوب 8: 11,اشعياء 18: 2 ,35: 7).

ساق نبات البردي مثلثة الشكل و تنمو بارتفاع من 10 -12 قدم و قد شرح بليني  (Pliny) طريقة صنع مواد الكتابة من البردي: 
1.    تنزع القشرة الخارجية عن ساق نبات البردي
2.    يقسم اللب (Biblos) الى شرائط وتوضع رأسياَ
3.    توضع طبقة اخرى من الشرائط في وضع افقي
4.    تلصق الشرائط و تترك لتجف ثم تقطع الى اوراق صغيرة بابعاد 6-9 بوصة ارتفاع و 12-18 بوصة عرض.

و تقدر الفترة التي انتشر فيها ورق البردي حوالي 3,500 سنة و منذ عام  1778م. اكتشفت العديد من الوثائق البردية في رمال مصر بعضها أعمال غير  ادبية مثل الرسائل الخاصة ,جوابات الحب ,الايصالات و بعضها له اهمية ادبية  مثل الالياذة لهوميروس (Iliad) ونصوص العهدين القديم و الجديد. 

كان الطقس الجاف و الدافئ في مصر له عامل مساعد في حفظ المخطوطات  (Manu******s) [و هي كلمة مشتقة من (manu) و تعني "يد" و كلمة (******um) و  تعني "مكتوب"]. لا توجد برديات باقية الى الان خارج مصر. 

مكتبة نجع حمادي (Nag Hammadi Library): 
اكتشفت عام 1945م. اثناء حفر بعض الفلاحين من اجل تسميد التربة.

تحتوي المكتبة على 13 مجلد بردي باللغة القبطية و بعض الوثائق باللغة  المصرية القديمة مكتوبة بحروف يونانية و قد استخدمت في المسيحية المبكرة في  مصر. راجع جيمس روبينسون  (James McConkey Robinson) للترجمة الى  الانجليزية وتعليقات على النصوص. 

غالبية برديات مكتبة نجع حمادي تعكس الفكر الغنوسي و الهرطوقي في القرن الثاني الميلادي. 

حاليا تحتوي المكتبة على 97 بردية لاجزاء من العهد الجديد و مدرجين في  مقدمة طبعة لجنة الكتاب المقدس (UBS) الرابعة و هي مرقمة فيما يعرف  بـالسيجلم (Siglum) حسب كارت الاند  مع تقديم المحتويات و تاريخ البردية. 

برديات العهد الجديد 
بعض برديات العهد الجديد تكون مجموعات وتسمي باسماء اصحابها مثل:
1.    مجموعة تشيستر بيتي (Chester Beaty) و هي محفوظة في لندن وتضم البرديات التالية (P45 , P46 , P47).
2.    مجموعة مارتن بودمر (Martin Bodmer) و هي محفوظة في مكتبة بودمر بجنيف و تضم البرديات التالية (P66 , P72 , P74 , P75).

اما اقدم بردية للعهد الجديد على الاطلاق فهى البردية (P52) و تسمى بردية  جون رايلاند (John Ryland) و تعود لعام 125م. وتحتوي على اجزاء من انجيل  يوحنا (يوحنا 18: 31-33 , 37-38). 

و يتحدث ارثر باتزيا عن البردية (P52) و يقول: "ان اكتشاف هذه البردية يثبت  ان انجيل يوحنا قد انتشر في مصر في النصف الاول من القرن الثاني الميلادي و  المذهل هنا ان انجيل يوحنا قد كتب في مدينة افسس بنهاية القرن الاول  الميلادي" . 

اما كلمة ورق (Paper) مشتقة من كلمة بردي (Papyrus) و قد تمت عملية ترقيم  برديات العهد الجديد بحيث تبدأ بحرف (P) اول حرف من كلمة بردي. 

ملحوظات هامة: 
1.    لا توجد بردية تحتوي على العهد الجديد كاملا.
2.    نعتمد على جميع البرديات للحصول على نص العهد الجديد في اعادة تكوينه.
3.    بالرغم من اقدمية برديات العهد الجديد لكن ليس بالضرورة انها الاكثر موثوقية في الاعتماد عليها لنص العهد الجديد.

الرقوق (Parchment): 
تعتبر الرقوق هي المادة الثانية للكتابة بعد البردي. تصنع الرقوق من جلود  الماعز والخراف و العجول و الابقار و قد كانت واسعة الانتشار عن البردي  (فقد انتشر في مصر).

1.    الرقوق لها القدرة على التحمل في المناخ الرطب و البارد 
2.    يمكن الكتابة على الوجهين
3.    عمليات التصحيح و المسح تكون بصورة اسهل.
في بعض الحالات كان يمكن استخدام الرقوق اكثر من مرة حيث تكشط الكتابة  القديمة و يعد الرق للكتابة للمرة الثانية فيما يعرف (Palimpsest) وتعني  "المكشوط ثانية".

- و يقول بروس ميتزجر  انه ربما كانت تستحسن هذه العملية في اعادة الكتابة  الا انه لاشك ان هناك معلومات و معارف اكثر قدماَ قد فقدت بسبب هذه  الطريقة. 

- و قد استمر البردي مستخدماَ في المجالات الادبية لكن العلماء يقدرون ان  الرقوق قد حلت مكان البردي في القرن الرابع الميلادي حتى القرن الثاني عشر. 

لا يجب الخلط بين الرقوق و الجلود الطبيعية فاستخدام الجلود العادية يعود الى قرون قبل المسيح. 

- يذكر هارولد جرينلي  ان اقدم لفافة جلد معروفة تعود لعام 1468 ق.م. توضح انتصار الملك تحتمس الثالث في موقعة مجدو في هذا العام. 

- ويشرح جاك فينيجان  طريقة صنع الرقوق كما يلي: 
1. ينقع الجلد في ماء جير
2. ثم يكشط من الشعر من جانب واللحم من الجانب الاخر
3. يشد و يجفف الجلد في اطار
4. يصقل بحجر و يغطى بكربونات الكلس (Chalk).

و تسمى الرقوق الاكثر نقاء (Vellum) و هي اكثر تكلفة و تصنع من جلود العجول و تستخدم في صناعة الاعمال المميزة و المجلدات الفاخرة. 

و يذكر بليني  ان مدينة برغامس (Pergamum) هى من طورت صناعة الرقوق لان ملك  برغامس يومينيس الثاني (Eumenes) فيما بين عامي 197-159 ق.م. اراد بناء  مكتبة تنافس مكتبة الاسكندرية و كان على اثر هذا ان بطليموس ملك مصر منع  تصدير ورق البردي. 

و تشتق كلمة رق (Parchment) من اسم مدينة برغامس (Pergamum). 

و يحسب كارت و بربارا الاند  انه من 50 -60 من الخراف او الماعز ذات الحجوم الجيدة تكون ضرورية لصنع مخطوطة للعهد الجديد. 

و باضافة ثمن مواد الاعداد و اجرة ناسخ المخطوطة فانه يمكن تقدير ذلك بالثروة المالية التي يقدر عليها الاغنياء فقط. 

و يضيف ويليام باركلي  ان عملية النسخ بالاملاء يعطي نتيجة افضل من المتوقع. 

و قد حدد باركلي ان قيمة نسخة لانجيل لوقا او سفر اعمال الرسل تصل لحوالي  150 دولار تقريباَ مما يوضح ان هذه العملية لا يمكن ان تكون في قدرة  المواطن العادي. 

الاقلام (Pens): 
استخدم النساخ القدماء اقلام (Stylus) من المعدن او العاج او العظام للحفر على الشمع في الالواح.

ثم بعد ظهور البردي و الرقوق تطور استخدام القلم الى البوصة (Reed) و هو  عبارة عن بوصة رفيعة حادة عند القمة وبها شق طولي عند المنتصف. 

و قد استبدل القلم البوصة بالقلم الريشة (Quill) و الذي صار مفضلا كأداة للكتابة على الرقوق منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي. 

الحبر (Ink): 
ان كلمة "حبر" جاءت من كلمة "اسود" باللغة اليونانية لان اقدم حبر كان  مصدره الكربون ومصنوع من السخام= سواد الدخان (soot) والصمغ (gum) و الماء.  و قد ظهرت  تطورات في جودة و لون الحبر عبر القرون.

و قد اشار العهد الجديد الى "قلم و حبر" في (3 يوحنا 13) و "ورق و حبر" في (2 يوحنا 12) و "حبر" في (2 كورنثوس 3: 3). 

و يحتاج الناسخ بجانب ما سبق الى ادوات اضافية مثل [السكين – حجر الشحذ –  حجر الصقل (من اجل صقل البقع الخشنة) – سفنجة (من اجل محو و مسح الحبر)]. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*لتحميل المقالة اضغط على الرابط *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

اعداد:  lll athenagoras lll

المقالة الثالثة:  بليوجرافي العهد الجديد (الجزء الثاني).




شكل الكتاب (Form)
لقد اتخذ الكتاب المقدس شكلين للكتاب ففي البداية اخذ شكل اللفافة ثم تطور الى شكل المجلد.

اللفائف (Rolls):
تلصق حوالي 20 ورقة بردي بمادة صمغية وتلف حول عصا لكي تصير "درج" او لفافة. اما اذا اراد الناسخ لفافة اطول تضاف اوراق بردي اخرى.

و حيث انه لا تزيد اللفافة (الدرج) عن 35 قدم طول فان الاعمال الادبية الاطول تقسم الى اجزاء كل جزء في لفافة واحدة. 

بالنسبة للعهد الجديد فان انجيل لوقا او متى او سفر اعمال الرسل فيتراوح  طوله ما بين 31 – 32 قدم طول و لاتمام المهمة يغطى الدرج (اللفافة) بقطعة  قماش ويخزن في حاوية (Jar). 

الكتابة تكون عادة على الوجه الامامي (Recto) من ورقة البردي في اعمدة ما بين 10 -15 بوصة. 

الوجه الامامي تكون خطوط الياف البردي فيه افقية و هي اسهل في الكتابة عن الوجه الخلفي (Verso) الذي تكون فيه الخطوط رأسية. 

ورد في الكتاب المقدس في (رؤيا 5: 1 ,حزقيال 2: 10) عن درج مكتوب فيه على  الوجهين ويعرف باسم (Opisthograph) وتعني الكتابة في الخلف و هي حالات  استثنائية و عادة تكون لاسباب مادية اقتصادية. 

المنتج المكتوب على البردي كان يسمى (Biblos) لان المادة المصنوع منها هى لب نبات البردي. 

و قد وردت في (لوقا 3: 4) عندرج اشعياء وفي اعمال الرسل (اعمال 1: 20) عن  كتاب المزامير و في سفر العبرانيين (عبرانيين 10: 7) و هي اقتباس من  السبعينية [(مزمور 40: 7 عبري) = (مزمور 39: 8 يوناني)]. 

و هي تؤكد استخدام كلمة (Biblos) ككتاب في صورة درج "لفافة". 

و حسب العالم إف.  إف. بروس  فان اول من استخدم كلمة (Biblia) و هي جمع  كلمة كتاب عن العهدين القديم و الجديد هو القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم. 

المجلد (Codex):
تشتق كلمة مجلد (Codex) من الكلمة اللاتينية (Caudex) و التي تعني "جزع الشجرة" حيث يقطع قالب الخشب الى عدد من الالواح الخشبية.

و في الازمنة القديمة هذه الالواح الخشبية كانت تربط معاَ لعمل كتاب و مع  تطور مواد الكتابة الجديدة من البردي و الرقوق فكانت توضع مجموعة من  الاوراق معاَ في المنتصف فيما يعرف (Quires) والتي تعني "الرزمة" و هي  مشتقة من اللاتينية (Quaternio) و تعني "مجموعة الاربعة" لان اقدم مجلد كان  يتكون من اربعة ورقات. 

و يذكر كارت و بربارا الاند   "ان المسيحيين قد تميزوا باستخدموا شكل المجلد في كتابة وارسال اعمالهم الادبية". 

اسباب تبني شكل المجلد:
1.    المجلد يستطيع ان يضم معلومات ومعارف اكثر من اللفافة.
2.    يتيح المجلد جمع اجزاء كبيرة من اسفار العهد الجديد مثل الاناجيل ورسائل البولس و الجامعة.

و يقول هاري جامبل  ان شكل المجلد كان هو الشكل الاكثر قبولا لمجموعة رسائل البولس المبكرة. 

3.    ان العهد القديم و الجديد قد اتخذا شكل المجلد من الرقوق كما في المخطوطة السينائية و الفاتيكانية من القرن الرابع الميلادي. 
4.    شكل المجلد كان اكثر اقتصادية لانه كان يسمح بالكتابة على الوجهين.

و يؤكد ذلك ما قاله كارت و بربارا الاند  "ان شكل المجلد لا يمكن تفسيره الا لاسباب اقتصادية". 

و يذكر ميتزجر  "ان هذه الطريقة توفر حوالي 44% من تكلفة الكتابة على ورق البردي عند استخدام شكل المجلد". 

5.    شكل المجلد كان الاكثر راحة في الاستخدام حيث لم يتحمل القارئ عبء بسط و لف الدرج (اللفافة). 

و في حالة العهد الجديد اصبح الوصول الى نصوص الاسفار اكثر سهولة من اجل الدراسة و التعليم. 

و من اجل هذا القبول الشعبي لشكل المجلد فانه اصبح مقبولا بصورة حصرية لمخطوطات العهد الجديد منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي. 

6.    ظهر شكل المجلد كحركة مناهضة لشكل اللفافة. 

و يذكر بيتر كاتز  ان المسيحيين من الامم (Gentiles) غيروا من شكل الكتاب  (اللفافة) الى شكل المجلد للتمييز بين الكنيسة و المجمع اليهودي الذي كان  يستخدم شكل اللفائف. 

و يذكر كارل دونفريد  ان كلمة "خيامين" باليونانية التي وردت في (اعمال 18:  3) عن القديس بولس في منزل اكيلا و برسكيلا هي (skenopoios) قد تعني "صانع  الرقوق الجلدية". 

نمط الكتابة:
لقد حدث عدد كبير من التغييرات في انتاج المخطوطات من القرن الاول الميلادي حتى عصر الطباعة.

و من حيث تطور الابجدية اليونانية فان هناك نمطين رئيسيين للكتابة باليد في انتاج مخطوطات العهد الجديد و هما: 

1 . نمط الحروف الكبيرة (Uncial):
يشابه هذا النمط استخدام الحروف الكبيرة (Capital Letters) في اللغة  الانجليزية ويعرف باسم (Uncial) او (Majuscule) وقد استخدم من القرن الثالث  قبل الميلاد و حتى القرن العاشر الميلادي.

و تأتي كلمة (Uncial) من اللاتينية التي تعني "الاثنى عشر" حيث يقسم الناسخ السطر الى اثنا عشر حرفاَ. 

هذه الحروف الكبيرة تكتب بصورة متصلة فيما يعرف (******io Continua) اي النص المتصل بدون مسافات بين الكلمات او الجمل. 

هذه العملية كانت صعبة للقراءة و الترجمة خاصة اذا كان الناسخ غير منتبه لشكل الحروف او جودة الحبر و مواد الكتابة. 

و بصورة عرضية فان عدم وجود مسافات بين الكلمات قد تعطي فرقا ذو اهمية. 

ويذكر دافيد الان بلاك  قصة الملحد الذي كتب علي السبورة "GODISNOWHERE"   محاولا ان يقول "God is nowhere" والتي تعني "لا وجود لله" و لكن بسرعة  قامت فتاة صغيرة و قالت انت تقصد  "God is now here"  و التي تعني "الله  موجود هنا". 

القراءة بصوت عالي عن طريق الاملاء كانت تساعد في تجنب الاخطاء التي تحدث عن طريق البصر (Sight). 

الاعمال غير الادبية مثل الرسائل الشخصية والعقود و الايصالات كانت تكتب  بالنمط (Cursive) السريع في كتابته. ربما رسائل البولس المرسلة الى افراد  (فليمون ,تيموثاوس وتيطس) كانت مكتوبة بهذا النمط. 

ان المخطوطات ذات الحروف الكبيرة هى الاكثر قيمة في اعادة بناء نص العهد  الجديد لان عدد كبير منها قديم و يحتوي على معظم العهدين القديم و الجديد. 

كما تمت عملية ترقيم المخطوطات ذات الخط الكبير بحيث تبدأ بصفر من اليسار. 

2 . نمط الحروف الصغيرة (Minuscule):
فيما بين القرنين الثامن و التاسع الميلادي تم استبدال الخط الكبير بالخط الصغير وهو باللاتينية (minusculus) و تعني الصغير.

مع صغر حجم الحروف زادت قدرة الناسخ على الكتابة اكثر و بسرعة اكبر وبتركيز  اعلى مع توفير الوقت و الجهد والمواد المستخدمة مما ادى الى تيسير عملية  انتاج المخطوطات. 

وأدى ايضاَ الى امتلاك الكثير من الناس لنسخ من الكتاب المقدس. 

تزيد عدد مخطوطات الخط الصغير عشرة مرات عن مخطوطات الخط الكبير. 

- 
-
-*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*تحميل المقالة الثالثة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

اعداد :   lll athenagoras lll

المقالة الرابعة بليوجرافي العهد الجديد (الجزء الثالث).



الاختصارات المقدسة (Nomina Sacra):
من اجل توفير الوقت و المساحات للكتابة طور النساخ نظام الاختصارات للاسماء المقدسة في العهد الجديد. تتضمن هذه العملية استخدام اما:
1.    الحرف الاول و الاخير من الاسم
2.    الحرفين الاولين و الاخير ثم اضافة شرطة عرضية اعلى الحروف.

جدول ببعض الاختصارات المستخدمة:
الله    θσ    θεοσ
المسيح    χσ    χριστοσ
الرب    κσ    κυριοσ
يسوع    ισ    ιησουσ
ابن    υσ    υιοσ
الروح    πνα    πνευμα

كانت هناك اختصارات قديمة في الكنيسة المبكرة منها السمكة (ichthyc) و تكتب هكذا (ιχθυσ) وهي اختصار الكلمات التالية: 
يسوع    ιησουσ
المسيح    χριστοσ
ابن الله (في صيغة المضاف اليه)    θεου
    υιοσ
المخلص    σωτηρ

هناك ايضاَ اختصار لاتيني شهير على ايقونة الصلبوت (INRI) و يكتب هكذا: 
يسوع    Iesus
الناصري    Nazareuus
ملك    Rex
اليهود    Iudaeorum

النبرات و علامات التنفس (Breahing & Accent): 
ان ارسطوفانيس البيزنطي (Aristophanes) هو اول من طور نظام النبرات و  علامات التنفس و هو رئيس مدرسة الاسكندرية فيما بين عامي 257 – 180 ق.م. من  اجل مساعدة الاجانب في لفظ و تهجئة اللغة اليونانية. 

علامات التوقف (Punctuation):
نادرا ما وجدت قبل القرن الثامن الميلادي و هي (marks, period, comma).


تقسيم الفقرات (kephalaia markings):
قام العديد من النساخ بتقسيم نص العهد الجديد الى فقرات ذات رؤوس عناويين  واقدم نظام باقي الى الان يوجد في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية وهي تقسم الاناجيل  كما يلي:

انجيل متى    170 قسم 
انجيل مرقس    62 قسم
انجيل لوقا    152 قسم
انجيل يوحنا    80 قسم

و يذكر ميتزجر  "ان رسائل القديس بولس كانت مرتبطة بترقيم متواصل كأنها كتاب واحد". 

اما المخطوطة الاسكندرية فكان لها عدد مختلف من تقسيمات النص و هي كما يلي: 
انجيل متى     68 مقطع
انجيل مرقس    48 مقطع
انجيل لوقا    83 مقطع
انجيل يوحنا    18 مقطع 

و يذكر د. ايورت  ان ناسخاَ قام بتقسيم سفر الرؤيا الى 24 قسم اعتمادا على عدد الاربعة والعشرين قسيساَ المذكورين في (رؤيا 4:  4). 

تقسيم النص الى اصحاحات (Chapter Divisions):
قام اسطفان لنجتون (Stephen Langton) اسقف كنتربري في بداية القرن الثالث  عشر بتقسيم نص العهد الجديد الى اصحاحات عندما كان محاضراَ في جامعة باريس.  

تقسيم نص العهد الجديد الى اعداد (Verses):
قام روبرت اسطفانوس (Robert Stephanus Estienne) في عام 1551 باصدار طبعة  يونانية لاتينية للعهد الجديد في جنيف مع تقسيم النص الى اصحاحات و اعداد.

و قد قام ويليام وتينجهام (William Whittingham) باصدار اول ترجمة انجليزية بها تقسيم النص الى اعداد عام 1560 في جنيف. 

الاضافات الموسيقية (Numes):
اضيفت ملاحظات موسيقية الى العديد من المخطوطات البيزنطية فيما بين القرن  التاسع والثاني عشر الميلادي للمساعدة في الليتورجيات اثناء الصلاة و  الترتيل. 

لغات الكتابة: 
اللغة اليونانية: لقد مرت اللغة اليونانية بخمسة فترات و هي: (Homeric, Attic, Koine, Byzantine, and Modern) .

و يقول ف. ف. بروس  ان اللغة اليونانية الكوينية (Koine) لم تقتصر فقط على  الحديث العامي لكنها ازدهرت كأدب في القرون قبل وبعد المسيح. 

اللغة اللاتينية: لقد وجد تأثير للغة اللاتينية  في العهد الجديد كما في الكلمات "قائد مئة" (centurion) في (مرقس 15: 31) و  كلمة "جزية او ضريبة" (tribute) في (متى 17: 25) و كلمة "فيلق او جيش"  (legion) في (متى 26: 53). 

اللغة الارامية: ايضا وجدت للمفردات الارامية بعض الكلمات في العهد الجديد منها: 
كلمة "صفا" (Cephas) في (يوحنا 1: 42) وكلمة "متى" (Matthew) في (متى 9: 9)  وكلمة "ابا" (Abba) في (مرقس 14: 36) وكلمة "ماران آثا" (Maranatha) في (1  كورنثوس 16: 22) و عبارة "ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني" (Eli, Eli, lama  sabachthani) في (متى 27: 46). 

و قد كانت اللغة الارامية هي لغة التخاطب العالمية من القرن السادس الي  القرن الرابع ق.م. و حتى فتوحات الاسكندر فيما كانت اللغة اللاتينية هي لغة  السياسة في الامبراطورية الرومانية. 

مقاطع يوسابيوس القيصري:
قام يوسابيوس القيصري بتقسيم نص العهد الجديد الى مقاطع قصيرة للاناجيل الاربعة.

هذه المقاطع كانت اطول من الاعداد الحديثة (Verses) واقصر من الاصحاح (Chapter) و قد قسم يوسابيوس الاناجيل كما يلي: 
انجيل متى    335 مقطع
انجيل مرقس    233 مقطع 
(تغيرت لاحقا الى 241 مقطع)
انجيل لوقا    342 مقطع
انجيل يوحنا    232 مقطع 

الزخرفة (Ornamentation):
تعتبر الزخرفة احد العوامل التي تحدد عمر المخطوطة فبداية من القرن الرابع  وحتى القرن التاسع كانت الزخرفة اكثر دقة و تفصيل بينما بعد ذلك فكانت  الزخرفة اقل.

نساخ نص العهد الجديد:
ان المخطوطات الاصلية اتمت غرضها عندما كتبت و ارسلت الى وجهتها المقصودة.

و قد تم عمل نسخ من هذه الاصول بواسطة الكنيسة و الافراد و بالتدريج مع انتشار المسيحية ظهرت الحاجة الى المزيد من المخطوطات. 

اما هذه الاصول فقد فقدت نتيجة التدمير او التلف بسبب الاستخدام المستمر في الصلوات. 

1.    في البداية كانت تنسخ المخطوطات لاسباب رعوية في الكنيسة ولاغراض شخصية. 

و يقول بروس ميتزجر  "ان سرعة انتاج المخطوطات كانت على حساب الدقة". 

و يضيف ميتزجر ايضاَ: "ان مخطوطات الاصول (Autogaphs) قد فقدت نتيجة  الاوامر الامبراطورية المشددة بتدمير كل نسخ الكتب المقدسة المسيحية". 

و يؤكد ذلك ويستكوت  حيث يقول "ان المراسيم الامبراطورية كانت تفرض تدمير الكنائس و حرق الكتب المقدسة". 

2.    و في القرن الرابع عندما صارت المسيحية هى الديانة الرسمية  للامبراطورية الرومانية صارت عملية نسخ العهد الجديد في مكان مخصص يسمى  (******orium) حيث يوجد نساخ مهرة محترفين و تتم عملية النسخ عن طريق  الاملاء. 
3.    و خلال الفترة البيزنطية كان الرهبان يقومون بنسخ المخطوطات في القلالي بالاديرة.

و يقول ميتزجر  انه وجد العديد من الهوامش في الكثير من المخطوطات تحتوي  على هذا النص: "الرحالة يبتهجون عندما يعودون الى وطنهم هكذا ايضاَ الذين  يجتهدون في النسخ (يفرحون) بنهاية الكتاب". 

و من اجل تقليل عدد الاخطاء كان يخضع النساخ لقواعد و معايير خاصة حيث  يتوقع منهم التركيز في العمل و المحافظة على الرقوق مرتبة و نظيفة. و قد  كانت تفرض عقوبات على المخالفات. 

النساخ المحترفين يسدد لهم اجرة و تعتمد هذه الاجرة على عدد السطور المنسوخة فيما يعرف (Stichoi) في المخطوطة. 

و يؤكد ذلك جاك فينيجان "ان المخطوطات كانت تقاس بعدد السطور (Stichoi) و  يأخذ النساخ الاجرة بناء على ذلك" حيث كانت هى القياس الثابت للاعمال  الادبية القديمة.  

و يحكي ميتزجر أنه "في عام 301م. حدد الامبراطور دقلديانوس قيمة اجرة نسخ  100 سطر بحوالي 25 دينار بجودة درجة اولى وحوالي 20 دينار للدرجة الثانية".  

و هكذا فانه يمكن تقدير اجرة نسخ المخطوطات فنجد ان المخطوطة السينائية مثلا تقدر قيمة نسخها بثلاثين الاف دينار. 



- 
-
-
-*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*تحميل المقالة الرابعة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

المقالة الخامسة: مصادر نص العهد الجديد (المخطوطات اليونانية الجزء الاول).

اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll




3. مصادر العهد الجديد (Sources): 
ان دليل صحة نص العهد الجديد يأتي من ثلاثة مصادر و هى:
1.    المخطوطات اليونانية (Greek Manu******s).
2.    الترجمات القديمة (Ancient Translations).
3.    اقتباسات الاباء (Patristic Citations).

المخطوطات اليونانية (Greek Manu******s): 
تقسم المخطوطات اليونانية الى اربعة فئات وهي: البرديات (Papyri) – مخطوطات  الخط الكبير (Uncials) – مخطوطات الخط الصغير (Minuscules) – مخطوطات  القطمارس (Lectionaries).

معظم برديات العهد الجديد منسوخة بالخط الكبير بينما مخطوطات الخط الكبير (المتصل) والصغير (المنفصل) منسوخة على رقوق الجلد 

اما بالنسبة لنمط الكتابة (الخط الكبير او الصغير) فيدرج ميتزجر  جدولا يوضح توزيع المخطوطات في عام 1976م. 





كما يلي: 
نمط الكتابة    الخط الكبير    الخط الصغير
برديات    88    ---
خط متصل    274    ---
قطمارس    245    1964
خط منفصل    ---    2795
اجمالي    607    4759

مخطوطات ورق البردي (Papyri):
تتوزع المخطوطات البردية في القرنين الثاني والثالث.

مخطوطة جون رايلاند (John Ryland) فيما بين 117-138م.: 
تعتبر اقدم مخطوطات العهد الجديد. البردية مكتوبة على الوجهين و تحتوي على  اجزاء من انجيل يوحنا (يوحنا 18: 31-33 ,37-38) وبالرغم من ان الاعداد  قليلة الا انها تثبت اقدمية استخدام انجيل يوحنا في بداية القرن الثاني  الميلادي.

و يقول بروس ميتزجر "ان المخطوطة هى اقدم شاهد باق معروف للعهد الجديد". 

و نظرا لموقع المخطوطة في مصر بعيدا عن اسيا الصغرى فان المخطوطة تميل الى تأكيد التاريخ التقليدي لكتابة انجيل يوحنا. 

و يؤكد ذلك ميتزجر ايضا قائلا: "ان المخطوطة تثبت وجود و استخدام الانجيل الرابع خلال النصف الاول من القرن الثاني الميلادي" . 

مخطوطة (P52) محفوظة في مكتبة جون رايلاند بمنشستر انجلترا. 

برديات تشيستر بيتي (Chester Beatty): 
ترجع لعام 250 هذه المجموعة من البرديات محفوظة في متحف بيتي بالقرب من دبلن وتضم على ثلاثة مخطوطات وتحتوي على معظم العهد الجديد.

البردية (P45): و هى عبارة عن 30 ورقة بردية مقسمة كما يلي (2 ورقة من  انجيل متى – 2 ورقة من انجيل يوحنا – 6 ورقات من انجيل مرقس – 7 ورقات من  انجيل لوقا – 13 ورقة من اعمال الرسل) و يعتقد انها كانت تضم 220 ورقة. 

و تؤرخ المخطوطة البردية (P45) للنصف الاول من القرن الثالث الميلادي. 

البردية (P46): تضم المخطوطة 86 ورقة ويعتقد انها كانت تضم 104 ورقة من  رسائل البولس و تحتوي على (رسالة رومية – كورنثوس اولى – كورنثوس ثانية –  افسس – غلاطية – فيلبي – كولوسي – تسالونيكي اولى – تسالونيكي ثانية) 

و يذكر بروس ميتزجر ان البردية لا يمكن ان تحتوي على الرسائل العامة و ذلك  لعدم وجود مكان يكفي لها (وذلك لان المخطوطة هى رزمة مجلد مفردة وبالتالي  يمكن حساب عدد الاوراق الناقصة من الطرفين اما بالزيادة او بالنقصان بدقة).  

البردية (P47): تضم البردية10 ورقات وتحتوي على سفر الرؤيا (رؤيا 9: 10-17: 2) و يعتقد انها كانت 32 ورقة. 

تؤرخ البردية الى منتصف او اواخر القرن الثالث. 

برديات بودمر (Bodmer): 
تؤرخ هذه المجموعة من المخطوطات الى عام 200م. و هى محفوظة في مكتبة الادب العالمي في جنيف.

البردية (P66): و تحتوي البردية على (يوحنا 1: 1-6: 12 ,6: 35-14: 26)  ثم قصاصات من الاصحاحات 14-21. 

تضم البردية 104 ورقة و تحتوي على 440 تصحيح بين السطور و في الهوامش. 

البردية (P72): تعتبر اقدم مخطوطة لرسالة يهوذا و بطرس الاولى و الثانية   وتعود للقرن الثالث و تحتوي على (كتاب ميلاد مريم – رد رسالة بولس الى اهل  كورنثوس – النشيد الحادي عشر لسليمان – رسالة يهوذا – عظة ميليتو على الفصح  – قصاصة من تسحبة – دفاع فيلاس – مزمور 33 ,34 – رسالة بطرس الاولى – بطرس  الثانية). 

و بسبب حجمها الصغير فيعتقد انها اعدت للاستخدام الشخصي و ليس للصلوات في الكنيسة. 

و يذكر ميتزجر ايضاَ "ان هذه البردية عبارة عن مجلد خاص كتبه اربعة نساخ" اما نص البردية يميل الى الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية. 

البردية (P74): المخطوطة تؤرخ للقرن السابع الميلادي. و يعتقد انها كانت  تضم 264 صفحة. اما حاليا فهي حالة بالية مع الكثير من الفراغات (lacunae). 

و تحتوي على (اعمال الرسل – رسالة يعقوب – بطرس الاولى – بطرس الثانية –  رسالة يوحنا الاولى – يوحنا الثانية – الثالثة – رسالة يهوذا). 

البردية (P75): المخطوطة عبارة عن مجلد يضم 102 صفحة و يعتقد انها كانت 144 صفحة و تحتوي على انجيل لوقا ويوحنا. 

و تعود هذه المخطوطة الى عام 175-225 م. وهي تعتبر اقدم شاهد لانجيل لوقا  وأحد اقدم مخطوطات انجيل يوحنا.  نص المخطوطة يشابه نص المخططوطة  الفاتيكانبة و في بعض الحالات مثل الترجمة الصعيدية. 

و يلخص جيسلر & نيكس اهمية المخطوطات البردية و يقول: "ان شاهد  البرديات لا يقدر بثمن المؤرخة من نهاية القرن الثاني و عبر جيل واحد من  المخطوطات الاصلية (Autographs) و التي تضمت على معظم محتوى العهد الجديد".  

مخطوطات الخط الكبير (Uncials):
انتشلات مخطوطات الخط الكبر في الفترة ما بين القرن الرابع الميلادي و حتى  القرن التاسع. و يوجد منها 297 مخطوطة واشهر هذه المخطوطات:

المخطوطة السينائية (Codex Sinaiticus): 
تعد المخطوطة السينائية من اشهر و اهم المخطوطات من حيث النص و الاقدمية والدقة و قلة المحذوف.

وقد اكتشف المخطوطة العالم الالماني قسطنطين تشيندورف (Tischendorf) في دير  سانت كاترين. و في عام 1844م. وجد العالم تشيندورف 43 ورقة من المخطوطة  تحتوي على (سفر اخبار ايام اول – ارميا – نحميا – استير) باللغة اليونانية  (Septuagint) في صندوق للبقايا المعدة لغرض التدفئة. 

حصل تشيندورف على المخطوطة و ذهب الى ليبزج (Leipzig) بالمانيا. و في زيارة  ثانية عام 1853م. لم يحصل على جديد ثم في زيارة ثالثة عام 1859م. برعاية  القيصر الكسندر الثاني حصل تشيندورف على المخطوطة كاملة كهدية خاصة. 

و تحتوي المخطوطة السينائية على اكثر من نصف العهد القديم باللغة اليونانية  السبعينية والاسفار القانونية الثانية و كل العهد الجديد ما عدا الفقرتين  (نهاية مرقس 16: 9-20 , قصة المرأة الخاطئة يوحنا 7: 53-8: 11) بالاضافة  الى رسالة برنابا الراعي لهرماس. 

و ترجع المخطوطة الى القرن الرابع الميلادي ويوجد النص في اربعة اعمدة  بالمخطوطة. اجتازت المخطوطة بعدة تصحيحات نسخية وفي عام 1933م. اشترت  الحكومة البريطانية المخطوطة السينائية بمبلغ 100 الف جنيه استرليني. 

المخطوطة الاسكندرية (Codex Alexandrinus): 
ترجع المخطوطة الاسكندرية الى القرن الخامس الميلادي و يشير فريدريك كينيون  الى ان البعض يعود بالمخطوطة القرن الرابع.

و يعتقد ان المخطوطة قد نسخت في الاسكندرية بمصر. و في عام 1078م. قدمت  المخطوطة لبطريرك الاسكندرية ثم ذهبت الى القسطنطينة عام 1621م. بواسطة  كريل لوكار (Curil Lucar) ثم قدمت هدية للملك جيمس الاول (King James) عام  1624م. و بعد وفاته قدمت للملك تشارلز الاول عام 1627م. 

لم تستخدم المخطوطة الاسكندرية في مراجعة طبعة الترجمة الانجليزية للملك  جيمس عام 1611م. و في عام 1757م. قدم الملك جورج الثاني المخطوطة الى  المتحف البريطاني. 

و تحتوي المخطوطة على كل العهد القديم ماعدا بعض فقرات من سفر التكوين  وصموئيل اول وبعض المزامير. كما تحتوي المخطوطة على كل العهد الجديد ماعدا  (متى 1: 1-25: 6 , يوحنا 6: 5-8: 52 , 2 كورنثوس 4: 3-12: 6) كما تحتوي  المخطوطة على رسالة كليمندس الاولى و الثانية و مزامير سليمان. 

تضم المخطوطة 773 ورقة منها 639 ورقة للعهد القديم و 134 ورقة للعهد  الجديد. يوجد نص المخطوطة في عمودين في 50 سطر في الصفحة كما ان النص مقسم  الى مقاطع تبدأ بحروف كبيرة. 



- 
-
-*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أغسطس 2011)

*تحميل المقالة الخامسة*​


----------



## ROWIS (31 أغسطس 2011)

*عندي الانتي فيرس شايف الروابط كلها بتاعه التحميل علي انها Malwear
لو تقدر تعمل سكان للمفات بتاعه المقالات يبقي ميه ميه*


----------



## ROWIS (31 أغسطس 2011)

*العيب طلع من المتصفح
فحت الرابط ولقيته فله*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مجهود رائع. متابع.​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد​
المقالة السادسة: مصادر نص العهد الجديد 
(المخطوطات اليونانية الجزء الثاني).

اعداد:    lll athenagoras lll






*المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (Codex Vaticanus):*
تعود المخطوطة الفاتيكانية الى منتصف القرن الرابع و لم تكن المخطوطة معروفة قبل عام 1475م. حيث وجدت في قائمة مكتبة الفاتيكان.

و قد منعت المخطوطة من دراستها لمدة 400 سنة حتى عام 1845م. حيث سمح للعالم تريجيليس (Tregelles) برؤيتها لعدة ساعات فقط و قد منع من نسخها ولكن تريجيليس حفظ منها اجزاء بالذاكرة. 

و في عام 1890م. صدرت نسخة طبق الاصل (Facsimile) من المخطوطة.

تحتوي المخطوطة على معظم العهد القديم ماعدا (تكوين 1: 1-46: 28 , 2 ملوك 2: 5-7 ,10-15 ,مزامير 106: 27-138: 6) كما تحتوي المخطوطة على العهد الجديد كله ماعدا (مرقس 16: 9-20 , يوحنا 7: 53-8:11 ,رسالة تيموثاوس ,فليمون و العبرانيين 9: 14 وحتى نهاية العهد الجديد). و تحتوي المخطوطة ايضا على الاسفار القانونية الثانية ماعدا مكابيين اول , ثان وصلاة منسى.

يوجد النص في ثلاثة اعمدة في 42 سطر بالصفحة بالعهد الجديد اما العهد القديم فيوجد في عمودين فقط. تضم المخطوطة 759 ورقة منها 617 ورقة للعهد القديم و142 ورقة للعهد الجديد.

نص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية مقسم الى مقاطع كما يلي:
متى 170 مقطع – مرقس 61 مقطع – لوقا 152 مقطع – يوحنا 80 مقطع.

المخطوطة الفاتيكانية محفوظة الان في مكتبة الفاتيكان.

*المخطوطة الافرايمية (Codex Ephraemi Re******us):*
يعتقد ان المخطوطة الافرايمية قد نسخت في الاسكندرية بمصر ثم ذهبت الى ايطاليا بواسطة جون لاسكاريس (Lascaris) عام 1500م. وقد اشترتها كاترين دي مديتشي (Cathrine De Medici) وهي زوجة احد ملوك فرنسا عام 1533م. و بعد موتها وضعت المخطوطة في المكتبة القومية في باريس حتى هذا اليوم. 

تحتوي المخطوطة على الاسفار (ايوب – الامثال – الجامعة – نشيد الاناشيد) بالاضافة الى سفرين من الاسفار القانونية الثانية (حكمة سليمان – يشوع بن سيراخ). اما العهد الجديد فيفتقد الى (رسالة تسالونيكي ثان – يوحنا ثان واجزاء اخرى)

المخطوطة الافرايمية من النوع المعاد نسخه (Palimpsest) او (Re******us) حيث ان المخطوطة في الاصل كانت تحتوي يعلى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ثم تمت عملية محو للنص ثم اعادة كتابة عظات القديس مارافرام السرياني (Ephraem). و يذكر روبرت ليون  ان تشيندورف قد قام بفك شفرة نص المخطوطة الافرايمية المختفي بواسطة التنشيط الكيميائي. 

تضم المخطوطة الافرايمية على 209 ورقة منها 64 ورقة للعهد القديم و 145 ورقة للعهد الجديد. نص المخطوطة مكتوب في عمود واحد عريض في 41 سطر بالصفحة و قد تم تصحيح المخطوطة مرتين بواسطة مصححين بالقرن السادس و التاسع.

*المخطوطة البيزية (Codex Cantabrigiensis):*
تعتبر المخطوطة البيزية هي اقدم مخطوطة ثنائية اللغة (Bilingual) فهى مكتوبة باللغة اليونانية واللاتينية. و يعتقد ان المخطوطة قد نسخت في جنوب فرنسا او شمال ايطاليا.                      

اكتشفت المخطوطة في عام 1562م. بواسطة ثيودور بيزا (Beza) في دير القديس ايرينيؤس في فرنسا. وصلت المخطوطة الى جامعة كامبردج في عام 1581م.

تحتوي المخطوطة على الاربعة اناجيل وسفر اعمال الرسل مع رسالة يوحنا الثالثة. 

ماعدا التالي:
النص اليوناني    النص اللاتيني
متى 1: 1-20
,6: 2-9: 2
,27: 2-12
,يوحنا 1: 16-3: 26
,اعمال 8: 29-10: 14
,21: 2-10
,22: 10-20
22: 29-28: 31    متى 1: 1-11
,6: 8-8: 27
,26: 65-27: 1
,يوحنا 1: 1-3: 16
,اعمال 8: 20-10: 4
,20: 31-21: 2
,21: 7-10
,22: 2-10
,22: 20-28: 31

ترجع المخطوطة البيزية الى القرن الخامس او السادس. تضم المخطوطة 406 ورقة و توجد المخطوطة في عمود واحد عريض في 33 سطر بالصفحة. يوجد النص اليوناني على اليسار والنص اللاتيني على اليمين.

و ترتب الاسفار في المخطوطة كما يلي:
(متى – يوحنا – لوقا – مرقس – اعمال الرسل – يوحنا الثالثة). توجد اول ثلاثة اسطر من كل سفر بالحبر الاحمر. المخطوطة محفوظة في مكتبة جامعة كامبردج.

و يقول ميتزجر  ان المخطوطة البيزية بها العديد من الاختلافات الملحوظة.

*المخطوطة كلارومنتانوس (Codex Claromontanus):*
تعتبر المخطوطة كلارومنتانوس مكملة للمخطوطة البيزية و ترجع للقرن السادس و قد سميت هكذا على اسم مدينة كلارومنت بفرنسا حيث اكتشفها بيزا في احد الاديرة.

و بعد موت بيزا اشتراها الملك لويس الرابع عشر للمكتبة القومية بباريس عام 1656م. و قد قام تشيندورف بفحص المخطوطة و اعدادها عام 1852م.

تحتوي المخطوطة على رسائل بولس الرسول والعبرانيين ماعدا ما يلي:
النص اليوناني    النص اللاتيني
رومية 1: 1-7 , 27-30
1 كورنثوس 14: 13-22    1 كورنثوس 14: 8-18
عبرانيين 13: 21-23

المخطوطة كلارومنتانوس ثنائية اللغة (Bilingual) مكتوبة باللغتين اليونانية واللاتينية. تضم المخطوطة 533 صفحة. نص المخطوطة مكتوب في عمود واحد عريض في 21 سطر بالصفحة. النص اللاتيني بالمخطوطة فقير نحوياَ في بعض المواضع.

*مخطوطات الخط الصغير (Minuscules):*
تتوزع مخطوطات الخط الصغير المتصل من القرن التاسع و حتى القرن الخامس عشر. ويوجد من هذه المخطوطات 2795 مخطوطة منها 1964 مخطوطة قطمارس.

و يقول بروس ميتزجر  انه يوجد 34 مخطوطة من هذه المجموعة كاملة بدون ثغرات او فجوات في النص و ان هناك 14 مخطوطة منها تعود للقرن الرابع عشر.

المخطوطة (33): هي "ملكة مخطوطات الخط الصغير" و تعود هذه المخطوطة الى القرن التاسع او العاشر الميلادي. وتحتوي على كل العهد الجديد ماعدا سفر الرؤيا. المخطوطة محفوظة في المكتبة القومية في باريس.

مخطوطات العائلة 1 (f1): تضم هذه المجموعة المخطوطات التالية: (1), (118), (131), (209) و تعود للقرن الثاني عشر و حتى القرن الرابع عشر.

مخطوطات العائلة 13 (f13): تضم هذه المجموعة المخطوطات التالية: (13), (69), (124), (230), (346), (543), (788), (826), (828), (983), (1689), (1709).

تتميز هذه المجموعة من المخطوطات بأن قصة المرأة الزانية توجد لوقا بعد (لوقا 2: 38) وليس في انجيل يوحنا بعد (يوحنا 7: 52).

*مخطوطات القطمارس (Lectionaries):*
مخطوطات القطمارس هى كتاب القراءات اليومية في صلوات الكنيسة حيث تقرأ مقاطع من العهد الجديد خاصة من الاناجيل الاربعة في غالبية مخطوطات القطمارس. بقية مخطوطات القطمارس تحتوي على سفر اعمال الرسل مع الرسائل او بدون.

و يقول مورتون اينسلين  ان مخطوطات القطمارس قد بدأ استخدامها من القرن الاول الميلادي كما كان يفعل اليهود في المجامع.

و قد اشار كاسبر جريجوري  الى عدد مخطوطات القطمارس في قائمة بحوالي 1545 مخطوطة في عام 1912م.

بينما يذكر بروس ميتزجر  حوالي 1997 مخطوطة قطمارس ثم تعدلت الى 2209   مخطوطة في عام 1976.

مخطوطات القطمارس باللغة اليونانية تلعب دور هام في عملية النقد النص للعهد الجديد حيث بدأ الاشارة اليها في التحليل النقدي للنص اليوناني للعهد الجديد في الطبعة الثالثة (UBS3) عام 1975م.


-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة السادسة​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد*

سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

المقالة السابعة: مصادر نص العهد الجديد
(الترجمات القديمة)

اعداد:     lll athenagoras lll




*الترجمات القديمة (Ancient Versions): *
من بين الجموع الذين حضروا يوم الخمسين في اورشليم ماديين, عيلاميين ومن  بلاد مابين النهرين, كبادوكية, فريجية, بمفيلية, مصر, نواحي ليبيا  والقيروان ورومانيون و كريتيون وعرب. 

هؤلاء الجموع لا شك كانوا في احتياج الى ترجمة الكتب المقدسة الى لغاتهم المحلية من اجل القراءة و التعليم. 

و من اشهر الترجمات القديمة في العصر المسيحي المبكر هي الترجمة باللغات: اللاتينية والقبطية و السريانية.

*الترجمة القبطية (Coptic Version): *
ان اللغة القبطية هى الشكل النهائي للكتابة المصرية القديمة و تتكون من الابجدية اليونانية بالاضافة الى سبعة حروف من الديموطيقية. 

اصبحت اللغة القبطية هى لغة الادب المسيحي في مصر وتأتي كلمة قبطي  من اليونانية (Aigyptos) التي ربما تعني "بيت بتاح".

اللهجة الصعيدية (Sahidic Dialect):
انتشرت اللهجة الصعيدية في صعيد مصر في منطقة طيبة و مع بداية القرن الثالث  فإن اجزاء من العهد الجديد ترجمت الى اللغة القبطية باللهجة الصعيدية و هي  تمثل اقدم اللهجات القبطية.

اللهجة  البحيرية (Bohairic Dialect):
انتشرت اللهجة البحيرية في دلتا مصر وفي مدينة الاسكندرية و قد نشأت اللهجة  البحيرية عقب اللهجة الصعيدية نتيجة انتشار اللغة اليونانية في شمال مصر 

و قد وجدت اللهجة البحيرية في مخطوطة قديمة لانجيل يوحنا (Bodmer III).

اللهجة الفيومية (Fayumic Dialect):
من اشهر المخطوطات باللهجة الفيومية بردية لانجيل يوحنا. 

الترجمة اللاتينية (Latin Version):
لقد ترجم العهد الجديد الى اللغة اللاتينية في القرن الثاني الميلادي ثم  نقحت هذه الترجمة في القرن الرابع الميلادي فيما يعرف بالفولجاتا بيد  القديس جيروم.

اللاتيني القديم (Vitus Latina):
تبقى من مخطوطات اللاتيني القديم 27 مخطوطة للاناجيل و 7 مخطوطات لاعمال  الرسل و 6 مخطوطات للبولس وبعض القصاصات للرسائل الجامعة  والرؤيا.

لا توجد مخطوطة كاملة للعهد الجديد باللاتيني القديم. تتوزع مخطوطات اللاتيني القديم من القرن الرابع و حتى القرن الثالث عشر.

استمرت الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة مستخدمة وظلت تنسخ حتى بعد انتشار الفولجاتا اللاتينية.

و يذكر فريدريك كينيون ثلاثة عائلات لمصادر للنص اللاتيني القديم و هي: "الافريقي والاوروبي ثم الايطالي". 

مخطوطات الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة:
*المخطوطة بودينسيس (Bodiensis=itk): *
و هي تمثل ترجمة حرة خشنة من النص الافريقي للاصل و تحتوي على انجيل مرقس و متى. و قد نسخت هذه المخطوطة عام 400م.

نص هذه المخطوطة يقترب من اقتباسات القديس كبريانوس. 

و يقول ميتزجر  ان هذه المخطوطة ربما نسخت من بردية تعود للقرن الثاني.

*المخطوطة فيرسلينسيس (Vercellensis=ita):*
و هى تمثل النص الاوروبي و هى محفوظة في مدينة (Vercelli) في شمال ايطاليا  وحسب تقليد قديم فان المخطوطة منسوخة بيد يوسابيوس اسقف المدينة الذي  استشهد عام 371م. هذه المخطوطة هي الاكثر اهمية بعد المخطوطة (Bodiensis).


*المخطوطة فيرونينسيس (Veronensis=itb):*
المخطوطة محفوظة في كاتدرائية مدينة (Verona) بايطاليا و احد مخطوطات النص  الاوروبي و هي تمثل نوع النص الذي استخدمه القديس جيروم كقاعدة لترجمة  الفولجاتا. 

الفولجاتا اللاتينية (Latin Vulgate):
لقد قام القديس جيروم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه من اللغات الاصلية الى  اللغة اللاتينية فيما عرف بالفولجاتا بالقرن الرابع الميلادي 384م.

و قد تعرضت الترجمة اللاتينية الفولجاتا لبعض التغييرات اثناء انتقالها عبر  القرون الوسطى اما بسبب عمليات النسخ غير الدقيقة او من خلال الترجمة  اللاتينية القديمة.

لذلك فقد مرت الفولجاتا بعدة مراجعات والتنقيحات في العديد من اديرة القرون الوسطى.

و يذكر هنري باركلي  ان العهد القديم كان يوجد في عدة ترجمات يونانية كما يلي:
الترجمة    المكان
لوسيان    سوريا
هيسخيوس    مصر
اوريجانوس    قيصرية

ان اول كتاب مقدس مطبوع عام 1456م. كان يعتمد على الترجمة اللاتينية الفولجاتا.

و في عام 1590م. قام البابا (Sixtus) باصدار طبعة للفولجاتا لكنها لم  تنتشر. قام خلفه اغريغوريوس الرابع عشر بعمل مراجعة للفولجاتا السابقة له  لكنه لم ينتهي من عمله بسبب وفاته.

ثم عقبه كليمندس الثامن عام 1592م. قام بتنقيح و مراجعة فولجاتا (Sixtus) و في عام 1604 صدرت طبعة (Sixto-Clement).

و فيما بين عامي 1877 – 1926م. قام الدارسين الانجليكان بالمراجعة النقدية للفولجاتا و انتهت في عام 1954م.

اما احدث اصدار نقدي للفولجاتا فقد صدر عام 1969م.

الترجمة السريانية (Syriac Version):
كان اليهود في فلسطين يتحدثون الارامية و يهود سوريا ايضاَ و قد اشار  يوسيفوس  الى اعمال التبشير في اليهودية في القرن الاول الميلادي في مناطق  الشرق (تحول هيلانة ملكة اديابين الى اليهودية) و قد مهدت هذه الحركة في  انتشار المسيحية في سوريا.

و قد دعى التلاميذ في انطاكية مسيحيين (اعمال 11: 26) و من انطاكية الى اسيا و الهند و الصين.

البشيطا السريانية (Peshitta):
لقد اشار ف. ف. بروس  الى استخدام المسيحيين لهجة سريانية من اللغة  الارامية عرفت بالبشيطا و عتقد ان البشيطا قد نمت في منطقة اوديسا. و لاحقا  اعيد تنقيح البشيطا مع السبعينية.

يقول بول إ. كاهل  ان الاسفار الخمسة (التوراة) السريانية شابهت ترجوم اونكالوس متتبعة النص المازوري.

و يذكر ميتزجر  قائمة باحدى عشر مخطوطة سريانية تعود للقرن الخامس والسادس الميلادي.

و يقول ميتزجر  ايضا ان نص البشيطا السريانية كان هو النص الرسمي للكنيسة اليعقوبية و النسطورية فيما قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي.

الهكسابلا السريانية (Sero-Hexaplaic):
هي الترجمة السريانية للعمود الخامس لهكسابلا اوريجانوس و قد تمت هذه الترجمة عام 616م.

و نص هذه الترجمة محفوظ في المخطوطة (Mediolanensis) وتحتوي على ملوك ثان و  اشعياء  والاثنى عشر (الانبياء الصغار) و المراثي والكتب الشعرية ماعدا  المزامير.

الدياتسرون (Diatessron):
كتبه تاتيان الاشوري تلميذ يوستينوس الشهيد و هو عبارة عن توفيق الاناجيل الاربعة و انتشر الدياتسرون في الشرق وسوريا.

و يعتقد هارولد جرينلي  ان الدياتسرون كتب باللغة اليونانية بالاصل ثم ترجم الى السريانية لاحقاَ.

و قد منعت الكنيسة استخدام الدياتسرون تماما في عام 423م. بأمر من ثيؤدوريت اسقف (Cyrrhus).

و قد تحدث يوسابيوس القيصري  عن هرطقة تاتيان باعتقاده في الايونات المخلوقات الخفية (Aeons) و رفضه للزواج ورفض خلاص ادم.

السرياني القديم (Old Syriac):
نص الانجيل السرياني القديم يوجد في مخطوطتين و هما: 
1.     مخطوطة السرياني القديم السينائي (Sinaitic) و هي مخطوطة تعود الى القرن الرابع و قد اكتشفت عام 1892م.
2.     مخطوطة السرياني القديم الكوريتوني (Curetonian) و هى مخطوطة تعود للقرن الخامس و قد اكتشفت عام 1958م.

و يذكر ميتزجر  ان النص السرياني القديم لهذه المخطوطات يعود الى نهاية القرن الثاني و بداية القرن الثالث.

ان نص السرياني القديم لا يوجد في باقي اسفار العهد الجديد.

ترجمة فيلوكسينوس السريانية (Philoxenus):
اصدرت هذه الترجمة عام 508م. بيد فيلوكسينوس اسقف منبج و قد احتوت على  الاسفار المفقودة في البشيطا السريانية و هى (بطرس الثانية, يوحنا الثانية,  يوحنا الثالثة, يهوذاو الرؤيا).

و يقول فريدريك كينيون  ان نص الترجمة متحرر و فريد في نصه السرياني و يعتمد على مخطوطات يونانية.

ترجمة توماس الهرقلي السريانية  (Harklean):
صدرت هذه الترجمة عام 616م. حيث اعاد توماس الهرقلي تنقيح ترجمة فيلوكسينوس و اضاف ملحوظات هامشية.

و يذكر ميتزجر ان نص الترجمة الهرقلية يقارب نص المخطوطة البيزية.

و قد اكمل بولس التلاوي (Paul Of Tella) نص العهد القديم في هذه الترجمة.

الترجمة الفلسطينية (Palestinian):
و هي ترجمة سريانية تتعل بنص الاناجيل في مخطوطة قطمارس.

و لا توجد اسفار كاملة من العهد الجديد لهذه الترجمة. يعود نص هذه الترجمة الى القرن الخامس الميلادي.

و توجد قصاصات من هذه الترجمة حيث يوجد شاهد حالي لهذا النص في ثلاث مخطوطات قطمارس تعود للقرن الحادي عشر و الثاني عشر.



-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة السابعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد*

*سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد*

*المقالة الثامنة:  مصادر نص العهد الجديد (اقتباسات الاباء الجزء الاول).*

*اعداد:    lll athenagoras lll*





*اقتباسات الاباء (Patristic Cititions):*

ان اباء الكنيسة الاوائل بصفة متكررة قد اقتبسوا العهد الجديد في كتاباتهم و العديد منهم كتب شروحات على نص العهد الجديد. 

يبحث عالم النقد النصي في مصادر العهد الجديد بما في ذلك اقتباسات الاباء للوصول للنص الاصلي للعهد الجديد.

يقول ويستكوت  "ان اباء الكنيسة الرسوليين اعتبروا ان كل الكتاب المقدس وحي واحد".

ان استخدام الاباء الرسوليين للاقتباسات المباشرة للكتاب المقدس يتفق عموماَ مع مثيلاتها للاباء الرسل.

*نظرة تاريخية:*
قبل ان ينتهي القرن الاول الميلادي نجد ان كتابات الاباء الرسل (العهد الجديد) قد مرت بعدة مراحل و هي: 
1.    مرحلة الانتخاب او الفرز راجع (1 تسالونيكي 2: 13).
2.    مرحلة القراءة راجع (1 تسالونيكي 5: 27).
3.    مرحلة التوزيع و الانتشار راجع (كولوسي 4: 16).
4.    مرحلة الاقتباس راجع (اقتباس يعقوب 2:8 من متى 22: 39 , اقتباس يهوذا  1: 18 من 2 بطرس 3: 13 , اقتباس 2 بطرس 1: 16 من 2 تيموثاوس 3: 16 و ايضا  اقتباس 1 تيموثاوس 5: 18 من لوقا 10: 7).

لقد كتبت اسفار العهد الجديد و نسخت مرات عديدة و انتشرت بين الكنائس قبل نهاية القرن الاول الميلادي.

و مع خلال القرن الثاني الميلادي نجد ان كتابات الرسل (العهد الجديد) قد اصبحت معروفة اكثر و منتشرة في مجال اوسع.

و بعد انتقال الرسل اصبحت كتاباتهم بديلا لاصواتهم. ايضا خلال هذه الفترة نجده انه تم الاقتباس بالتحديد من كل اسفار العهد الجديد.

لقد كانت تقرأ كتابات اباء الكنيسة و هي تخبرنا عن تاريخ الكنيسة و العقيدة واللطقس (الممارسات الكنسية).

و يقول السير فريدريك كينيون  ان اقتباسات اباء الكنيسة بالرغم من اهميتها  كشاهد لتاريخ و قبول اسفار العهد الجديد الا انها ذات قيمة اقل من جهة  النقد النصي. 

و بنهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي نجد ان اسفار العهد الجديد انتشرت بصورة  اكبر و عرفت ككتب مقدسة مثل اسفار العهد القديم كما تميزت هذه المرحلة  بنشاط تبشيري كبير حيث انطلقت المسيحية خارج حدود الامبراطورية الرومانية.

ترجمت ايضا اسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم و الجديد الى اللغات الاخري.

و في القرن الثالث الميلادي نجد انه تم التمييز بين اسفار العهد الجديد و  باقي الاعمال الادبية المسيحية الاخرى حيث عرفت بعض الكتب الغير قانونية  مثل الكتب المزيفة (apocrypha) و البعض الاخر من الكتب المزورة  (pseudepigrapha) و ظهر النشاط الفكري و الادبي الكنسي مثل الترجمة  السداسية للعلامة اوريجانوس الهكسابلا (Hexapla).

اما في القرن الرابع فقد تم التأكيد على قانونية اسفار العهد الجديد و  الاستقرار عليها حيث تم التميز بين ما هو مقدس بالفعل و ماهو غيره.

اما من جهة النقد النصي لاقتباسات الاباء من حيث الوصول للنص الاصلي فانه  بالرغم من ان شواهد الاباء قديما نسبيا وقبل اي مخطوطة لكنها اقل من الدرجة  من حيث القيمة النقدية و ذلك للاسباب التالية:

1.    قد يقتبس احد الاباء قراءة معينة من احد المخطوطات المعاصرة له.
2.    مرت كتابات الاباء بتعديلات وتصحيحات خلال فترة انتقالها كما هو الحال مع نص المخطوطات. 

يقول ميتزجر  ان نساخ كتب الاباء يحاولون تصحيح قراءات الاقتباسات بما بتفق مع المخطوطات الاحدث للعهد الجديد.

*كتابات الاباء الرسوليين (Apostolic Fathers): *

ان اباء الكنيسة قد اقتبسوا نص العهد الجديد من الذاكرة غالبا لذلك لا يمكن التأكد دائما بأن ذاكرتهم تعكس النص اليوناني الحقيقي. 

و فيما بين عامي 70-150 م. كتب الاباء الرسوليين (تلاميذ رسل السيد المسيح) باللغة اليونانية.
1.    الرسالة المنسوبة لبرنابا (Barnaba):  فيما بين عامي (70-90)م. تحتوي على العديد من الاقتباسات و الاشارات من  العهد الجديد. (متى 20: 16 , 22: 14 , 22: 44-45 , 26: 31 , يوحنا 6: 51 ,  رومية 4: 11 , 2 بطرس 3: 8).

هذه الاقتباسات من رسالة برنابا متحررة و ربما من الذاكرة عنها من نسخة مخطوطة.

2.    رسالة كليمندس الروماني الى اهل كورنثوس (Clement Of Rome): فيما بين عامي  (60-97) تحتوي هذه الرسالة على العديد من الاقتباسات من اسفار العهد الجديد بما في ذلك الاناجيل الازائية و منها:

(متى 5: 7 , 7: 1-2 , 13: 3 , 18: 6 , 26: 24 , مرقس 4: 3 او لوقا 8: 5  ,مرقس 9:42 , مرقس 14: 21 او لوقا 17: 1-2 , اعمال 20: 35 , تيطس 3: 1 ,  1  كورنثوس 2: 9 , عبرانيين 1: 3-3 , 1: 7 , 3: 5 , 1 بطرس 4: 8 , 5: 5 , و  ربما اشار الى رؤيا 22: 12).

3.    رسائل اغناطيوس السبعة (Ignatius): فيما بين عامي (110-117)م. لقد كتب اغناطيوس سبعة رسائل في طرقه الى روما وهي متحررة او من الذاكرة او اشارات.
‌أ.    رسالة اغناطيوس الى اهل افسس (Ephesians): اقتبس اغناطيوس من (متى  12: 33 , رومية 6: 4 , 1 كورنثوس 1: 20 , غلاطية 5: 21 ,  كولوسي 1: 23 ,  يعقوب 4: 6).
‌ب.     رسالة اغناطيوس الى اهل مغنيسيا (Magnesians): اقتبس اغناطيوس من (متى 27: 52 , لوقا 5: 19 , يوحنا 5: 30 , اعمال 1: 25).
‌ج.    رسالة اغناطيوس الى التراليين (Trallians): اقتبس اغناطيوس من (متى  15: 13 , 1 كورنثوس 4: 1 , 9: 27 , 15: 12 , كولوسي 1: 16).
‌د.    رسالة اغناطيوس الى اهل رومية (Romans): اقتبس اغناطيوس من (يوحنا  4: 10 , 7: 38 , 7: 42 , 1 كورنثوس 15: 8-9 , 1 تسالونيكي 2: 4 , 3: 5 , 2  تيموثاوس 2: 8).
‌ه.    رسالة اغناطيوس الى اهل فيلبي (Philippians): اقتبس اغناطيوس من  (متى 5: 3 , يوحنا 3: 8 , 1 كورنثوس 2: 10 ,6: 9-10 , 10: 16-17).
‌و.    رسالة اغناطيوس الى اهل سيمرنا (Smyrnaeans): اقتبس اغناطيوس من  (متى 3: 16 , 9: 2 , لوقا 24: 39 , اعمال 10: 41 , رومية 1: 3 , افسس 2: 16  , فيلبي 3: 15 , 4: 13 , 2 تيموثاوس 1: 16).
‌ز.    رسالة اغناطيوس الى بوليكاربوس (Polycarb): اقتبس اغناطيوس من (متى  8: 17 , 10: 16 , افسس 4: 2 , 5: 25 , 5: 29 , 1 تيموثاوس 6: 2 , 2  تيموثاوس 2: 4).

4. رسالة بوليكاربوس الى اهل فيلبي (Polycarb):  فيما بين عامي (110-135)م. بوليكاربوس هو تلميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول و قد  كتب رسالة الى اهل فيلبي و تحتوي الرسالة على الكثير من الشواهد و  الاقتباسات منها:

(متى 5: 3 , 5: 10 , 5: 44 , 6: 13 , مرقس 9: 35 , 14: 38 , اعمال 2: 24 ,  10: 42 , رومية 4: 10 , 12: 10 , 1 كورنثوس 6: 2 , 14: 25 , 15: 58 , 2  كورنثوس 3: 2 , 4: 14 , 8: 21 , غلاطية 1: 1 , 4: 26 , 5: 17 , 6: 7 , افسس  2: 8 , 4: 26 , 5: 21 , 6: 18 , فيلبي 2: 16 , 3: 18 , 2 تسالونيكي 1: 4 ,  : 15 , 1 تيموثاوس 2: 1 , 4: 15 , 6: 7 , 10 , 2 تيموثاوس 2: 12 , 4: 10 ,  1 بطرس 1: 8 , 13 , 21 , 2: 11 , 12 , 17 , 22 , 24 , 3: 9 , 4 : 7 ,1  يوحنا 4: 2-3 , 2 يوحنا 7).

5. الراعي لهرماس (Shepherd Of Hermas): فيما بين عامي (110-140)م. و له ثلاثة مجلدات و هي:

مجلد (Similitude): و قد اقتبس فيه من (مرقس 5: 23-24 , يعقوب 1: 21 , 2: 7).

مجلد (Vision): و قد اقتبس فيه من (متى 26: 24 , عبرانيين 11: 33 , 1 بطرس 1: 7 , 5: 7 , رؤيا 21: 14).

مجلد (Mandate): و قد اقتبس فيه من (متى 19: 9 , 1 كورنثوس 7: 40 , يعقوب 4: 2 , 7 , 1 يوحنا 2: 27).

6. الديداكية (Didache): فيما بين عامي (120-150)م. و تسمي تعاليم الرسل و قد انتشر هذا الكتاب على انه كتاب ديني ويحتوي على الكثير من الاقتباسات ومنها: 

(متى 5: 5 , 26 , 39-42 , 46 , 6: 9-13 , 16 , 7: 6 , 10: 10 , 21: 9 , 22:  37 , 39 , 24: 10-13 , 24 ,30 , 25: 13 , 28: 19 , مرقس 11: 9 , لوقا 6:  27-35 ,9: 2-4 ,12: 35 , 40, 19: 38 , 21: 12 , اعمال 4: 32 , رومية 12: 9 ,  1 كورنثوس 16: 22 , عبرانيين 8: 7 , 1 يوحنا 4: 18 , يهوذا 22).

7. رسالة ديوجنيتس (Diognetus): حوالي عام 150م. و تحتوي على القليل من الاقتباسات المباشرة من اسفار العهد الجديد منها: 

(يوحنا 1: 1 ,3: 17 , 7: 11 , 14 , اعمال 17: 24-25 , 1 كورنثوس 4: 12 , 8:   1 , 2 كورنثوس 6: 9-10 , افسس 4: 22-24 , فيلبي 3: 20 , 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16  , تيطس 3: 4 , 1 بطرس 3: 18 , 1 يوحنا 1: 1 , 4: 9 , 19).



-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة الثامنة


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

المقالة التاسعة:   مصادر نص العهد الجديد 
(اقتباسات الاباء الجزء الثاني).

اعداد:       lll athenagoras lll






اباء ما قبل نيقية (Ante-Nicene Fathers): 

لقد كتب اباء ما قبل نيقية بعدة لغات اليونانية و اللاتينية و السريانية في  الفترة من منتصف القرن الثاني الى مجمع نيقية فيما بين عامي (150-325)م. 

و عاصر هذه الفترة المهرطق مركيون (Marcion) حوالي عام (160)م. و قد خلط  بين الغنوسية و المسيحية الارثوذوكسية و ايضا المهرطق منتانوس (Montanus)  الذي ادعى انه الروح القدس. 

1.    يوستينوس الشهيد (Justin Martyr): عاش و  عمل يوستينوس في روما لفترة و ناهض مركيون ثم ذهب الى افسس حيث كتب حوار مع  تريفو (Dialogue With Trypho) اثناء عودته الى روما و قد قبض عليه واستشهد  في عام 165م. و قد كتب رسالتين دفاعيتين عن المسيحية في مقابل الفلسفات  الاخرى.

اقتبس يوستينوس من الاناجيل: (متى 3: 17 , 7: 23 و اعداد اخرى لوقا 3: 33 , 22: 19 و اعداد اخرى يوحنا 3: 3-5 واعداد اخرى).

2.    تاتيان (Tatian): عاش في الفترة فيما بين  عامي (110-172)م. لقد كتب تاتيان (Oratio) كدفاع عن الايمان المسيحي و له  ايضاَ الكتاب المشهور الدياتسرون (Diatessron) و هو عبارة عن توافق فقرات  الاناجيل الاربعة. وكتب تاتيان  باللغة الارامية او ترجم الى الارامية من  اليونانية.

3.    القديس ايرينيؤس (Irenaeus): عاش في  الفترة فيما بين عامي (130-220)م. لقد كتب ايرينيؤس باللغة اليونانية و من  اشهر كتبه "ضد الهراطقة" (Against Heresies) و قد كتب في جنوب فرنسا الغال  (Gaul) عام 185م. و هو ضد الغنوسية و الهرطقات الاخرى.

و يذكر الكسندر ساوتر ان نسخة الانجيل التي كان ينقل منها ايرينيؤس مساوية  عملياَ الى نسخة مبكرة جدا للنص اليوناني للمخطوطة البيزية (Codex Bezae). 

و ورد ايضا في كتبات ايرينيؤس الى قانون العهد الجديد في ايامه كما نحن الان عملياَ.

4.    كليمندس الاسكندري (Clement Of Alexandria): عاش في الفترة فيما بين عامي (150-215)م. و قد صار رئيس مدرسة الاسكندرية قبل عام 200م.

و يشير الكسندر ساوتر الى تقارب نص كليمندس من المخطوطة البيزية. 

و قد كتب كليمندس الاسكندري عدة اعمال باللغة اليونانية منها: (Pedagogus) و  ايضاَ (Stromata) و اشار كليمندس الى كل اسفار العهد الجديد ماعدا رسالة  فليمون , يعقوب و بطرس الثانية. كما اقتبس كل اسفار العهد القديم ماعدا سفر  راعوث و نشيد الاناشيد.

5.    العلامة ترتليان (Tertullian): عاش في  الفترة فيما بين عامي (160-220)م. و قد عاصر كليمندس الاسكندري و يسمى ابو  المسيحية اللاتينية لانه اول اب لاتيني يكتب باللغة اللاتينية.

و قد كتب ترتليان باللغتين اليونانية واللاتينية و قد خدم في شمال افريقيا  والكثير من اقتباساته كانت من مخطوطات لاتينية قديمة توافق نص المخطوطة  اللاتينية (itb) بالرغم من انه اشار و ترجم مخطوطة يونانية قريبة لما كان  يستخدمه كليمندس الاسكندري و اوريجانوس.

6. هيبوليتوس (Hippolytus): عاش في الفترة فيما بين عامي (170-236)م. عاش في روما او بالقرب منها و قد كتب باللغة اليونانية.

ربما استخدم هيبوليتوس كتاب الدياتسرون في كتاباته.

و يذكر الكسندر ساوتر ان نص هيبوليتوس في سفر الرؤيا يتفق مع المخطوطات ذات القيمة. 

7. العلامة اوريجانوس (Origen):  عاش في الفترة  فيما بين عامي (185-254)م.  تقلد اوريجانوس رئاسة مدرسة الاسكندرية خلفاَ  لكليمندس الاسكنري و قد كتب اكثر من 6000 موضوع و كتاب.

ومن اشهر كتبه الهكسابلا (Hexapla) و كتاب (De Principiis) و ايضاَ كتاب ضد  كلسوس (Against Celsus) و هو مؤلف من ثمانية اجزاء باللغة اليونانية.

و يذكر بروس ميتزجر ان "اوريجانوس في اثناء وجوده في مدينة الاسكندرية  وقيصرية قد بدأ عمل دراسة نقدية لنص العهد القديم العبري بالكامل و بعدة  ترجمات يونانية ونتج عن ذلك الهكسابلا التي العديد من السنوات من العمل  الشاق و قد استعان بها العديد من الاباء في مكتبة بمفيلوس بقيصرية التي  دمرت خلال الفتح الاسلامي في القرن السابع". 

95% من اقتباسات اوريجانوس من الاناجيل و رسائل البولس. و في خلال القرن الرابع اهملت كتابات اوريجانوس.

ان الاشارة الى العمل المضني في اعادة تكوين نص العهد الجديد بيد احد اباء الكنيسة فانه يكون ذو قيمة كبيرة 

نص اوريجانوس تقترب مما استخدمه كليمندس الاسكندري و ترتليان.

8.    الشهيد كبريانوس (Cyprian): عاش فيما بين  عامي (200-258)م. في مدينة قرطاج و قد كتب 81 رسالة و 12 مقالة طويلة  باللغة اللاتينية. و هو من افضل الاباء الذين اقتبسوا من الكتاب المقدس.

و قد اشار كبريانوس الى كل اسفار العهد الجديد ماعدا رسالة فليمون ويوحنا  الثانية و يقترب اقتباس كبريانوس من الاناجيل في المخطوطة اللاتينية (itk).

و تصل اجمال عدد اقتباسات اباء ما قبل نيقية الى 32 الف اقتباس و باضافة اقتباسات يوسابيوس القيصري يصل العدد الى 36 الف اقتباس.



-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة التاسعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات في النقد النصي

المقالة العاشرة:  مصادر نص العهد الجديد
(اقتباسات الاباء الجزء الثالث).


اعداد:     lll athenagoras lll







اباء نيقية و مابعد نيقية (Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers): 

و قد عاصر اباء هذه المرحلة اضطهاد دقليانوس و جاليريوس.

1. يوسابيوس القيصري (Eusebius Of Casarea):  عاش في الفترة فيما بين عامي (263-340)م. صار اسقف مدينة قيصرية  (315-340)م.  و قد كتب باللغة اليونانية و من اشهر كتبه "تاريخ الكنيسة"  (Ecclesiastical History) و "حياة الملك قسطنطين".

يحمل يوسابيوس القيصري لقب "اب تاريخ الكنيسة" حيث ان كتب يوسابيوس لها قيمة تاريخية كبيرة.

و قد اقتبس يوسابيوس القيصري من العهد الجديد و تتبع نفس مصادر اوريجانوس.

2. البابا اثناسيوس الاسكندري (Athanasius Of Alexandria):   عاش في الفترة فيما بين عامي (295-373)م. و يلقب البابا اثناسيوس "اب  الارثوذوكسية" بسبب دوره في مجمع نيقية عام 325م. و دفاعه ضد اريوس  واتباعه.

لقد قضى اثناسيوس 46 سنة في بطريركية الاسكندرية مقاوماَ للاريوسية و قد  نفى خمسة مرات بمدة تصل الى 20 سنة وقد كتب البابا اثناسيوس باللغة  اليونانية.

ويؤكد الكسندر ساوتر ان نص اثناسيوس من العهد الجديد يتطابق مع النص المحايد كما اسماه ويستكوت و هورت. 

3. كيرلس الاورشليمي (Cyril Of Jerusalem): عاش في الفترة فيما بين عامي (315-386)م. كتب كيرلس الاورشليمي العديد من الاعمال باللغة اليونانية منها 23 مقالة بخصوص المعمودية.

اختير كيرلس اسقفاَ لمدينة اورشليم عام 350م. و عزل اكثر من مرة ثم اعيد ومات عام 386م. بعد قضاء 16 سنة في المنفى.

اقتبس كيرلس الاورشليمي من اسفار العهد الجديد في مقالاته.

و يقول فريدريك كينيون ان نص كيرلس يماثل نص يوسابيوس القيصري. 

4. الاباء الكبادوكيين (Cappadocian Fathers): و هم باسيليوس الكبير (379)م. و اغريغوريوس النزيانزي (390)م. و اغريغوريوس النصصي (395)م. 

لقد كانت اعمال الاباء الكبادوكيين باللغة اليونانية و واسعة الانتشار و  مفيدة و قد كانوا مدافعين عن الارثوذوكسية و كتبوا ضد الاريوسية.

و يقول الكسندر ساوتر  ان نص الاباء الكبادوكيين يماثل نص القسطنطينية (Ecclesiastical Text) الرسمي ومتأثراَ به.

5. القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم (John Chrysostom):  عاش في الفترة فيما بين عامي (347-407)م. و قد كتب القديس يوحنا الذهبي  الفم باللغة اليونانية واقتبس من انجيل متى و يوحنا و اعمال الرسل و كل  رسائل بولس الرسول والعبرانيين.

كتب يوحنا الذهبي الفم اكثر من 600 تعليق. كل اعماله مشبعة بالاقتباسات من  نص العهد الجديد. نص يوحنا الذهبي الفم يمثل النص الكنسي (Ecclesiastical  Text) للعهد الجديد.

6.    القديس امبروسيوس (Ambrose Of Milan): عاش القديس امبروسيوس في الفترة فيما بين عامي (340-397)م. ولد امبروسيوس من عائلة ارستقراطية و صار اسقف لمدينة ميلان.

لقد كان امبروسيوس يمثل صوت الكنيسة في الغرب خلال هذه الفترة. 

كتب امبروسيوس باللغة اللاتينية معتمداَ على اصول و مصادر يونانية. نص  امبروسيوس يتبع نص اللاتيني القديم (itd) و ايضاَ (itg) كما في النص  اللاتيني من المخطوطة (Boenerianus). 

و يعتقد ان نص امبروسيوس هو نفسه النص اللاتيني الذي استخدمه القديس جيروم في مراجعته للنص اللاتيني للعهد الجديد. 

و قد دعى القديس امبروسيوس "الاب الروحي للقديس اغسطينوس".

7. القديس جيروم (Jerome): عاش القديس جيروم في الفترة فيما بين عامي (340-420)م. وقد بدأ جيروم في ترجمة العهد القديم العبري الى اللغة اللاتينية.

نص القديس جيروم في الاناجيل كان يماثل (ita) بينما استخدم مخطوطات لاتيني قديم في باقي اسفار العهد الجديد.

صارت ترجمة القديس جيروم "الفولجاتا" (Vulgate) هي النص القياسي في الكنائس الغربية في القرون الوسطى.

8. القديس اغسطينوس (Augustine Of Hippo):  عاش  القديس اغسطينوس في الفترة فيما بين عامي (365-430)م. كتب اغسطينوس العديد  من المؤلفات منها: "مدينة الله" (City Of God) و"الاعترافات"  (Confessions).

اقتبس القديس اغسطينوس من العهد القديم و الجديد. وقبل عام 400م. اتبع  اغسطينوس النص اللاتيني القديم في الاناجيل (ite) بينما بعد ذلك اتجه  اغسطينوس الى نص ترجمة الفولجاتا للقديس جيروم في معظم اقتباساته.

اما باقي اسفار العهد الجديد فقد اتبع اللاتيني القديم في المخطوطات (ith) و(itr).

أهمية اقتباسات اباء الكنيسة: 

لا تعتبر اقتباسات الاباء شاهد اولي (Primary witness) لنص العهد الجديد لكنها تخدم في نقطتين هامتين:
أ‌.    ان اقتباسات الاباء تعطي دعم هائل لوجود اسفار العهد الجديد السبعة والعشرين.
ب‌.    اقتباسات الاباء هائلة وضخمة جدا في العدد بحيث انه اذا لم توجد  مخطوطة واحدة للعهد الجديد فانه يمكن اعادة انتاج نصه من خلال كتابات  الاباء الاوائل فقط !!!

ايضاَ ترجع اهمية كتابات اباء الكنيسة في انها توضح كيف ظهر النص في منطقة معينة او خلال فترة زمنية معينة في تاريخ الكنيسة 

يذكر تشارلز ليش ان السير دافيد دالرمبل (Sir David Dalrymple) سأله واحد  عن فرضية تدمير العهد الجديد و فقدان كل نسخه بنهاية القرن الثالث الميلادي  فها يمكن اعادة تجميعه من كتابات الاباء؟؟ فقال له: "انظر هذه الكومة من  الكتب هل تذكر سؤالك عن العهد الجديد و الاباء؟ ...........  لقد وجدت  العهد الجديد بكامله ماعدا احدى عشر عدد". 

و يقول بروس ميتزجر " في حالة تدمير كل مصادر العهد الجديد فستكون اقتباسات  الاباء كافية وحدها من اجل اعادة تكوين كل العهد الجديد". 

و يؤكد هذا ايضاَ دافيد الان بلاك حيث يقول "اذا تم تدمير كل مخطوطات العهد  الجديد فان نص العهد الجديد يمكن انتاجه من اقتباسات اباء الكنيسة". 

اخيراَ نجد ان "الكم الهائل من المعلومات المتاحة امام الناقد النصي للعهد  الجديد تجعله متأكد بصورة عملية ان النص الاصلي قد حفظ في مكان ما بين  الشواهد الباقية". 




-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة العاشرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الحادية عشرة انتقال نص العهد الجديد اليوناني (الجزء الاول).

اعداد:    lll athenagoras lll




4. انتقال نص العهد الجديد (Transmission):

لقد ارتبط تاريخ انتقال نص العهد الجديد في مخطوطاته متأثراَ بتاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية الاولى.

لقد تعرضت الكنيسة المبكرة للاضطهادات الكبيرة مما ادى الى نقص كبير في العناية بالنص بالمقارنة مع نص العهد القديم.

تاريخ انتقال نص العهد الجديد:

1.    مرحلة ما قبل نيقية (150-325)م:
بالرغم من عدم وجود المخطوطات الاصلية للعهد الجديد فان العديد من البرديات  تعود للقرن الثاني الميلادي  ومنها: (P32, P46, P52, P64, P66). مثلا  البردية (P52) تعود الى حوالي 30 سنة بعد زمن كتابة انجيل يوحنا نفسه.

المخطوطات الاقدم للعهد الجديد كتبت بالخط الكبير و مع بدايات القرن الثالث  الميلادي استخدمت الرقوق بدلا من البردي قارن مع (2 تيموثاوس 4: 13).

و يقول بول د. ويجنر  "ان بعض اسفار العهد الجديد القصيرة قد كتبت على ورقة  بردية واحدة مثل (2 يوحنا, 3 يوحنا, يهوذا) بينما الاسفار الاطول فقد كتبت  في صورة لفائف".

و يذكر بروس ميتزجر ان بعض معارف العهد الجديد المنقولة بالتقليد في  الاناجيل قد انتشرت شفوياَ في البداية. بينما رسائل بولس الرسول فقد كتبت و  ارسلت الى الكنائس.

و اصول هذه الاسفار (autographs) قد كتبت بيد مؤلفيها او املاء بواسطة نساخ  راجع (2 تسالونيكي 3: 17 , رومية 16: 22). ثم ترسل هذه الرسائل بيد مرسلين  راجع (افسس 6: 21-22 , كولوسي 4: 7-9 , تيطس 3: 12). ثم توزع الرسائل بين  الكنائس الاخرى (كولوسي 4: 16).

و يضيف ويجنر ان الاسفار بمجرد وصولها للكنائس كانت تنسخ مباشرة للكنائس الاخرى.

و كان يقوم احدهم من هذه الكنائس بنسخ هذه الاصول (autographs) و ارسالها الى الكنائس المجاورة.

و يقول ميتزجر "في السنوات الاولى للكنيسة المسيحية تميزت بالتوسع المضطرد و  الطلبات المتزايدة من الافراد و الجماعات من اجل نسخ الكتب المقدسة هذا  التضاعف السريع للنسخ الذي قد يتم بواسطة نساخ غير متخصصين احيانا يكون على  حساب الدقة المتناهية لتفاصيل النص ". 

و هذا يفسر لماذا توجد اعداد هائلة من المخطوطات للعهد الجديد و تحتوي على اخطاء في مقابل نسخ العهد القديم.

انه من غير المحتمل حدوث اي تغير في النص يؤدي الى تغير في العقيدة المسيحية او تغير في مبادئ الرسل.

و يؤكد ذلك فيليب كومفورت حيث يقول"بان الشهود مثل يوحنا و بطرس الرسولين  او اي احد من التلاميذ سيشهد ضد اي تغير كما في (1 كورنثوس 15: 6) بان الرب  يسوع قد شهد لقيامته اكثر من 500 شخص اكثرهم باقي حياَ حتى زمن كتابة  الرسالة الى كورنثوس حوالي عام 57-58م". 

ان المصادر التاريخية تذكر ان القديس يوحنا الرسول قد عاش حتى نهاية القرن  الاول الميلادي فقد ورد على لسان القديس ايرينيؤس (175-195)م. ان يوحنا عمر  في مدينة افسس "حتى زمان الامبراطور تراجان" (97-117)م.  

كما ان القديس يوحنا كتب في رسائله فيما بين عامي (80-90)م. ضد الهرطقات وكان سيشير الى اي محاولة لتغير النص.

لقد اكد كتاب العهد الجديد (الرسل) على السلطان الرسولي لاسفارهم و اعطوا تحذيرات من اي تغير فيما كتبوه كما في (غلاطية 1: 6-9).

قبلت الرسائل ككلمة الله و ليس انسان كما في (1 تسالونيكي 2: 13) و ايضا  تضمنت توثيق الرسائل بتوقيع خط اليد كما في رسائل بولس راجع (2 تسالونيكي  3: 17).

التأكيد على ان الاسفار هي وصايا الرب نفسه كما في (1 كورنثوس 14: 37).

يذكر نورمان جيسلر " ان الكتب الاصلية للعهد الجديد قد كتبت بارشاد من  الروح القدس على ورق البردي و قبل ان تفقد فقد نسخت و انتشرت برعاية  الهية". 

و كما ان اصول الاسفار (autographs) للعهد الجديد قد كتبت على لفائف البردي فان النسخ الاقدم قد كتبت ايضاَ على لفائف البردي.

و يقول ايضاَ نورمان جيسلر "انه بالرغم من وجود العديد من المخطوطات  القديمة للاصول الا انها ليست بنفس الجودة حيث تسللت الاخطاء النسخية الى  النص". 

و يؤكد ذلك ايضاَ جوردن في قائلا "انه خلال القرن الثاني الميلادي بالتحديد  عندما كان ينتشر احد اسفار العهد الجديد باستقلالية عن باقي الاسفار و  نظراَ للتوزيع الجغرافي الواسع لهذه الكتب فانه قد تنتشر الاخطاء النسخية".  

فمع تزايد عدد المخطوطات تتراكم الاخطاء النسخية.

لقد تعرضت الكنيسة المبكرة الى الاضطهاد وخاصة في عصر داكيوس 249م.  ودقلديانوس 303م. و خلال هذه الاضطهادات عانى المسيحيين الالامات حتى  الموت.

و يذكر ويستكوت "ان الكتب المقدسة قد صودرت و دمرت على مدى واسع". 

و نتيجة لذلك فان المسيحيين انتجوا نسخ من المخطوطات لتعويض ما فقد او دمر.

و يقول جيسلر ان "العديد من هذه النسخ المكتوبة كانت تنسخ على عجل بسبب  تعرض النساخ لخطر الاضطهاد اذا ما اعتقلوا و هكذا ظهرت نسخ بغير حرفية  نسخية". 

و يضيف جيسلر  انه "خلال هذه الفترة من الاضطهادات قامت كنيسة الاسكندرية بدور قيادي في مقارنة و اصدار النصوص".

فقد قام العلامة اوريجانوس بانتاج سداسية الهكسابلا (Hexapla) للعهد القديم  كما قام بعمل شروحات و تعليقات على العديد من اسفار العهد الجديد و غيره  من اباء الكنيسة.

اما عن دور علماء الاسكندرية فيقول جيسلر انه منذ القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد  حاول علماء الاسكندرية باعادة تكوين نصوص القصائد اليونانية و الكتب  النثرية.

كما ان مدينة الاسكندرية كانت مركز انتاج الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم  السبعينية (Septuagint) حيث انتجت فيما بين عامي (280-150)ق.م.

و يقول جيسلر ايضاَ ان "مدينة الاسكندرية كانت مركز المسيحية خلال القرون  الاولى للكنيسة و قد احتفظت بهذا المركز حتى ظهور الاسلام في القرن السابع  الميلادي". 

هذه الاعمال من مجال النقد النصي المبكر للكنيسة تشهد لفترة من ظهور قراءات غير مقصودة و غير متعمدة في نص العهد الجديد.

كما تشهد ايضاَ الى عملية انتقاء اولية واعية لمواد النص. 

و يعلق فيليب كومفورت  "يجب ان اقول انني قد فحصت شخصياَ كل كلمة في كل  مخطوطات العهد الجديد التي تعود لما قبل عام 300م. في بعض هذه المخطوطات  لاحظت خشونة غيرمنضبطة و في البعض الاخر لاحظت السيطرة وغالبية المخطوطات  تقع بين هذين الطرفين".

و يضيف كومفورت قائلا " ان ما نعرفه من دليل مخطوطات العهد الجديد ان  الكثير من نساخ المسيحيين الاوائل كانوا مدربون جيداَ و طبقوا مهارتهم في  انتاج نصوص يمكن الاعتماد عليها للعهدين القديم و الجديد". 

ثم يكمل كومفورت "نحن نعرف ان هؤلاء النساخ كانوا ذو ضمير حي في انتاج نص  يمكن الاعتماد عليه اثناء عملية النسخ كما في المخطوطات (P4, P64, P75) كما  نعرف ايضاَ ان اخرين عملوا على التخلص من العطب النصي في المخطوطات". 

ثم يذكر بروس ميتزجر  انه خلال القرون المبكرة لامتداد الكنيسة المسيحية  ظهر ما يعرف  بالنصوص المحلية (Local Texts) للعهد الجديد و قد تطورت  بالتدريج و ذلك في المدن الكبيرة مثل الاسكندرية , انطاكية , القسطنطينية ,  قرطاج و روما".

ففي خلال القرون الثلاثة الاولى بعد كتابة نص العهد الجديد فان نص العهد  الجديد قد نسخ في مخطوطات احتوت بعض هذه المخطوطات على صفات نصية مميزة عن  مخطوطات اخرى.

هذه المخطوطات الي احتوت على هذه القراءات النصية ظهرت في اماكن مختلفة ادت الى ظهور عائلات المخطوطات او ما يعرف بالنصوص المحلية.

مما يعني ان معظم القراءات النصية ظهرت قبل نهاية القرن الثالث.

و هنا يعلق فريدريك كينيون  "انه لا توجد اي تغيرات ملفتة للنظر لا في  العهد القديم او الجديد كما لا توجد اضافة او حذف هام في الفقرات و لا توجد  تغيرات تؤثر على الحقائق الايمانية او العقائد الاساسية".

و يضيف كينيون ان التغيرات في النص لا تتعدي الموضوعات الثانوية مثل ترتيب الكلمات و غيرها.

و يعطي فيليب كومفورت  مثال على التغيرات الحادثة في النص كتغير ترتيب  الكلمات (Transposition)  في (1 كورنثوس 1: 1) نجد القراءة "رسول المسيح  يسوع" في البردية 46 (P46) والمخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B) و البيزية (D) و  غيرهم.

بينما القراءة "رسول يسوع المسيح" في المخطوطات السينائية (א) و الاسكندرية (A) و (Ψ) و غيرهم.

و يعلق فيليب كومفورت و يقول في هذه الحالة نجد ان القراءة المفضلة هي  الاولى "رسول المسيح يسوع" لانها مدعومة بالمخطوطات الافضل و هي من اسلوب  بولس الرسول حيث يستخدم "المسيح يسوع" عندما يتحدث عن حالة الرب يسوع في  المجد و يستخدم "يسوع المسيح" عندما يتحدث عن خدمة الرب يسوع على الارض.


-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة الحادية عشرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الثانية عشر: انتقال نص العهد الجديد اليوناني 
(الجزء الثاني).


اعداد:  lll athenagoras lll







2.    مرحلة ما بعد نيقية (325-800)م:

كان يوجد في القرنين الثالث و الرابع الميلادي مركزين كبيرين لانتاج و نسخ  المخطوطات و هما الاسكندرية و انطاكية و ينتجان نوعين مختلفين من النصوص ثم  صارت القسطنطينية المركز الاعظم في انتاج المخطوطات.

فبعد تحرير الكنيسة من تهديد الاضطهاد بعد مرسوم ميلان سنة 312م. ترك  المجال مفتوك لنسخ المخطوطات الكتابية فقد اصدر الامبراطور قسطنطين امرا  ليوسابيوس القيصري بنسخ خمسين نسخة من الكتاب المقدس. 

و في خلال هذه الفترة كانت عمليات تنقيح النص نقدياَ نادرة نسبياَ باستثناء  مجهودات القديس جيروم (Jerome) فيما بين عامي (340-420)م. و الكيون  (Alcuin) من يورك فيما بين عامي (735-804)م.

و يشرح الدون اب  الطريقة التي استخدمها القديس جيروم لاختيار القراءات و  يقول "جيروم الذي اخذ ملاحظات عن القراءات و اعتبر المخطوطات الاقدم تحمل  وزن اكبر من المخطوطات الاحدث و القراءات الافضل هي التي تتفق مع نحو و  سياق الفقرات".

و يفسر جيروم وجود القراءات المختلفة نتيجة الخلط بين الحروف المتشابهة ,  الخلط بين الاختصارات , تكرار الحروف , حذف الحروف , عكس ترتيب الكلمات  وتوفيق الفقرات. 

و يشرح ميتزجر طريقة جيروم انه استخدم نص لاتيني جيد كقاعدة لترجمته وقارنه  ببعض المخطوطات اليونانية القديمة و انه اكد على انه يتعامل مع النص  اللاتيني الحالي بطريقة محافظة بقدر استطاعته و صححه فقط في حالة تشويه  المعنى.

و يقول بول د. ويجنر  ان "مقارنة جيروم للمخطوطات من اجل ايجاد القراءة الافضل كانت بمثابة نقد نصي".

و قد سادت ترجمة جيروم اللاتينية و التي تسمى الفولجاتا (Vulgate) فعليا  بدون اي تغير في اوروبا اكثر من الف عام كنص العهد الجديد بالرغم من انها  تحتوي على اخطاء نسخية.

و يقول فيليب كومفورت انه "بمرور الوقت اصبحت مخطوطات الاسكندرية تنسخ اقل فأقل و تزيد المخطوطات البيزنطية". 

و يذكر هارولد جرينلي "ان دليل المخطوطات يشير الى ان عمليات توحيد النص  (البيزنطي) و تنحية النصوص الاخرى استمرت من القرن الرابع حتى القرن  الثامن". 

ثم يشرح جوردن في اسباب زوال النص الاسكندري قائلا  "ان النص المصري اختفى  من الاستخدام و ان الاسباب وراء ذلك ترجع للغزو الاسلامي و نقل الكرسي  البطريركي من الاسكندرية".

انفصل الاقباط عن كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك لاسباب عقيدية بعد مجمع خلقيدونية  عام 451م. ثم انعزلوا عن العالم المسيحي الغربي لعدة قرون تحت الحكم  الاسلامي. 

و لاحقاَ لظهور الاسلام فان الكتاب المقدس ترجم الى اللغة العربية من اليونانية و السريانية و القبطية و اللاتينية.

اما اقدم الترجمات العربية نشأت من السريانية و ربما من السريانية القديمة حيث بدأ الاسلام كقوة عظمى في التاريخ عام 720م. 

ان الانتشار السريع للاسلام عبر منطقة جنوب البحر المتوسط في القرن السابع  دفعت اليهود و المسيحيين المستقرين في الاراضي المفتوحة الى  تبني اللغة  العربية.

و لان ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الى العربية كانت خارج نطاق القانون فان اليهود والمسيحيين قاموا بترجمته سرياَ. 

3.    مرحلة النص البيزنطي (800-1454)م:

حوالي 95% من مخطوطات العهد الجديد الباقية تعود للقرن الثامن و ما بعد و القليل منها تختلف عن النص البيزنطي (Byzantine Text).

يذكر فيليب كومفورت ان "عدد قليل من الاقباط استمر في قراءة اللغة  اليونانية بينما الغالبية قرأ اللغة القبطية باللهجة البحيرية اما باقي  عالم البحر المتوسط فتحول الى اللاتينية و ظلت فقط كنائس اليونان و بيزنطة  تتكلم اليونانية فقط واستمرت في نسخ النص اليوناني". 

و يضيف كومفورت انه لعدة قرون من القرن السادس حتى الرابع عشر نجد ان  غالبية المخطوطات للعهد الجديد انتجت في بيزنطة و كلها تشهد نفس نوع النص  والمعروف بالنص الاغلب (Majority Text).

و يؤكد ذلك ما قاله ميتزجر "منذ القرن السادس او السابع و حتى اختراع  الطباعة عام 1454م. فان شكل النص البيزنطي اعتبر الشكل الرسمي المعتمد و  الاكثر انتشاراَ و قبولاَ". 

و يقول جيسلر  انه منذ توحيد النص كانت هناك حاجة قليلة لتصنيف و تقييم  النص للمخطوطات المبكرة للعهد الجديد ونتيجة ذلك ان النص ظل بدون تغير مدة  هذه الفترة.

و يضيف جيسلر ايضاَ ان هناك نسخ ورقية للكتاب المقدس بوفرة بعد القرن  الثاني عشر. و منذ عام 1454 و اختراع الطباعة فتح الباب لجهود النقد النصي  خلال عصر الاصلاح.

و بحلول القرن الحادي عشر صارت اللغة القبطية باللهجة البحيرية في دلتا مصر  واللهجة الصعيدية في صعيد مصر قاصرة الاستخدام في الطقوس الدينية فقط  بالكنيسة القبطية و حتى القرن السابع عشر و ذلك بسبب الهيمة الطويلة للغة  العربية التي بدأت منذ الفتح الاسلامي لمصر عام 641م. 

و في القرن الثالث عشر انتجت بطريركية الاسكندرية اصدارين منقحين للعهد  الجديد العربي اخرهما دعى "الفولجاتا السكندرية" التي تبعها الطبعات  الحديثة. 

و يضيف ميتزجر انه في عام 1250م. قام العالم الاسكندري "هبة الله ابن  العسال" باعداد نص منقح للاناجيل مع بعض القراءات من اليوناني و السرياني  والقبطي. 

هذه الطبعة وجدت صعبة على الاستخدام الشعبي و بنهاية القرن الثالث عشر فاعيد تنقيحها مرة اخرى.

و حسب جودي (Guidi) فيبدو ان هذه الاصدار المنقح قد ترجم من النص القبطي  البحيري المشابه للمخطوطة (codex Vatican Coptic 9) التي تعود لعام 1204م. 

و خلال القرون التالية هذا الاصدار الذي دعى الفولجاتا السكندرية (Alexandrian Vulgate) ساد تاثيره. 

و قد استخدمت الفولجاتا السكندرية عامة في القرن الثالث عشر ليس فقط في مصر بل في سوريا ايضاَ. 

و قد صارت الفولجاتا السكندرية الاساس الذي اعتمدت عليه كل الطبعات العربية للاناجيل منذ عام 1591م. و حتى القرن العشرين.

و يذكر ابرهارد نسله "ان معظم المخطوطات القبطية مصحوبة بترجمة عربية". 

و يختم ويجنر هنا قائلا  "لذلك فان عملية انتقال النص قد تشكلت بعوامل  خارجية منها: الحروب, الاضطهادات, ظهور الاسلام و سياسات الامبراطورية  البيزنطية".



-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة الثانية عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الثالثة عشرة:   انتقال نص العهد الجديد اليوناني
(الجزء الثالث)

اعداد:  lll athenagoras lll






4.    مرحلة النص المستلم (Textus Receptus): فيما بين عامي (1514-1831)م.

ان اول نسخة مطبوعة للعهد الجديد اليوناني كانت احدخمسة اجزاء للكتاب  المقدس بالعبري, الارامي, اليوناني واللاتيني برعاية الكاردينال فرانسيسكو  زيمينز (Francisco Ximenez) فيما بين عامي (1436-1517)م. باسبانيا وسميت  (Complutensian Polyglot).

و يذكر جاك فينيجان  ان الجزء الخامس للعهد الجديد قد طبع في 10 يناير عام 1514م. و كل الكتاب المقدس في عام 1517م.

+ ديسيديريوس ايرازموس (Desiderius Erasmus):
فيما بين عامي (1466-1536)م. 
يذكر الكسندر ساوتر  ان ثاني عهد جديد يوناني مطبوع قد اعد بواسطة ايرازموس  و هو باحث الماني و قد تم نشره في باسل (Basil) بسويسرا في مارس عام  1516م.
و يقول فينيجان  ان النص اليوناني للعهد الجديد طبعة ايرازموس قد مر بخمسة  اصدارات و العديد من التصويبات والتعديلات بسبب تأثير الطبعة المتعددة  (Complutensian Polyglot).

ان المخطوطات التي استخدمها ايرازموس في سفر الرؤيا كانت تفتقر الى الاعداد  (رؤيا 22: 16-21) فأعاد ايرازموس ترجمتها من اللاتينية الى اليونانية. 

و يشير بروس ميتزجر  ان نص العهد الجديد طبعة ايرازموس التي اصبحت اساس النص المستلم (Textus Receptus) لم تعتمد على مخطوطات مبكرة.

ويذكر دافيد الان بلاك  ان طبعة ايرازموس الثالثة التي صدرت عام 1522م. استخدمت في ترجمة تندال (Tyndale) عام 1525م.

اما الفرق بين النص المستلم (Received Text) و النص النقدي (Critical Text) فهو كما يلي :



+ روبرت اسطفانوس (Robert Estienne):
فيما بين عامي (1503-1559)م. 
يشير نورمان جيسلر  ان اسطفانوس قد اصدر عدة طبعات للعهد الجديد اليوناني  في الاعوام 1546, 1549, 1550, 1551م. و ان الطبعة الثالثة عام 1550م. كانت  اول طبعة تحتوي على ادوات نقدية (Critical Apparatus) و تضمنت 15 مخطوطة.

و قد اعتمد روبرت اسطفانوس على الطبعتين السابقتين له (Complutensian Polyglot) وطبعة ايرازموس. 

و قد تضمنت الطبعة الرابعة لاسطفانوس تقسيم العهد الجديد الى اعداد (Verse Divisions) لاول مرة. 

و قد صارت هذه الطبعة الرابعة الاساس الذي اعتمدت عليه الترجمات الانجليزية  طبعة جينيف (Geneva) عام 1557م.  وطبعة الملك جيمس (King James) عام  1611م. 

 يقول ميتزجر ان القصة عن كيفية وضع اسطفانوس للاعداد في نص العهد الجديد (اثناء رحلته فوق ظهر حصان) هى قصة غير حقيقية. 

+ ثيودور بيزا (Theodore Beza):
فيما بين عامي (1519-1605)م.
اصدر ثيودور بيزا تسعة طبعات للعهد الجديد اليوناني ثم طبعة عاشرة نشرت بعد وفاته في عام 1611م. 

اما الطبعة الاكثر شهرة هى التي اصدرها بيزا عام 1582م. حيث تضمنت على  قراءات من المخطوطة (Contabrigiensis=D) و المخطوطة (Claromonatus).

و قد اتفقت طبعة بيزا للعهد الجديد اليوناني مع طبعة اسطفانوس عام 1550م.

و يذكر جاك فينيجان  ان المخطوطة (D) قد وجدت في دير القديس ايرينيؤس في ليون (Lyons) و قد اعطاها بيزا الى مكتبة كامبردج عام 1581م.

اما المخطوطة الثانية فقد وجدت في دير في مدينة كليرمونت (Clermont) و يبعد  85 ميل عن ليون ثم انتقلت المخطوطة الى المكتبة القومية بباريس.

+ ابراهام الزيفير (Abraham Elzevir):
فيما بين عامي (1592-1652)م.
ان نص ابراهام الزيفير اعتمد على نص اسطفانوس و بيزا. 

و قد ورد في الطبعة الثانية له التي صدرت عام 1633 على الفقرة التالية:  "النص المستلم من الجميع الذي اعطيناه خالي من التغير والعطب". 

و يضيف فينيجان ان طبعة اسطفانوس الثالثة التي صدرت عام 1550م. اعتبرت هى  النص المستلم في انجلترا و يرمز لها بالحرف سيجما (ς) بينما في باقي قارة  اوروبا اعتبرت طبعة الزيفير الثانية الصادرة عام 1633م. هى النص المستلم.

 و يذكر الفورد ان النص المستلم للعهد الجديد اليوناني طبعة الزيفير تختلف عن طبعة اسطفانوس في 150 قراءة. 

و قد اصدر الزيفير و اخوته سبعة طبعات فيما بين عامي (1624-1678)م.

+ برايان والتون (Brian Walton):
فيما بين عامي (1600-1661)م.
اصدر برايان والتون اسقف تشستر طبعة متعددة اللغات بالسريانية ,الاثيوبية,  العربية , الفارسية, اليونانية , اللاتينية عام 1657م و قد سميت (London  Polyglot). 

و في الجزء الخامس من هذه الطبعة تضمنت العهد الجديد اعتمادا على نص  اسطفانوس الاصدار الثالث 1550م. مع قراءات من المخطوطة الاسكندرية  (Alexandrinus=A) في الهامش للنص.

و قد كان الجزء السادس عبارة عن اداة نقدية (Critical Apparatus) اعطى فيه  والتون عدد من القراءات من المخطوطات البيزية (D) و مخطوطة كلارومنتانوس  (Claromonatus) والمخطوطة (Montfortianus=61).

و قد قال والتون بان "وجود القراءات المختلفة لا يعني بالضرورة تزييف  الاصول و ان الحماية الوحيدة ضد الشك الذي تزعمه القراءات هو عمل نسخة  قياسية للجميع ". 

+ يوحنا فيل (John Fell):
فيما بين عامي (1625-1686)م.
نشر يوحنا فيل في عام 1675م. طبعة للعهد الجديد اليوناني و قد استعان بطبعة الزيفير الصادرة عام 163م. 

و قد عرض فيل مئات من القراءات من المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (Vaticanus=B)  بالاضافة الى مائة مخطوطة اخرى وترجمتان قديمتان واحدة قبطية (Coptic) و  اخرى قوطية (Gothic).

+ يوحنا ميل (John Mill):
فيما بين عامي (1645-1707)م.
لقد اشتغل يوحنا ميل لمدة ثلاثين عاماَ في دراسة العديد من المخطوطات اليونانية ومقارنة كل كلمة في كل مخطوطة بنص ايرازموس. 

كما فحص معظم كتابات اباء الكنيسة كما قارن كل الطبعات بنص ايرازموس .

و في عام 1707م. اصدر ميل بعد ثلاثين عاماَ و قبل وفاته طبعة للعهد الجديد  اليوناني اعتماداَ على طبعة اسطفانوس الثالثة الصادرة عام 1550م. مع العديد  من المخطوطات.

و قد اعتمد يوحنا ميل على المخطوطات اليونانية التالية:
مخطوطات الخط الكبير و هي (A, B, D, D2 ,E, E2, E3 ,K).
مخطوطات الخط الصغير و هي (28, 33, 59, 69, 71).
باجمالي 78 مخطوطة يونانية.
و ايضاَ الترجمة البشيطا و الفولجاتا وترجمة قبطية بحيرية تعود لعام 1174م. 

و قد حصر يوحنا ميل عدد القراءات المختلفة في عصره بحوالي 30 الف قراءة.

+ ريتشارد بنتلي (Richard Bently):
فيما بين عامي (1662-1742)م.
اشار ريتشارد بنتلي الى وجود العديد من المخطوطات موزعة في ثلاث مناطق وهى: مصر , اسيا و الغرب.

و يضيف بنتلي بأن "المسافات بين هذه الاماكن و اعداد هذه المخطوطات يظهر انه من المستحيل تزيف هذه المخطوطات". 

و يكمل بنتلي بأن "هذه الفروق بين هذه النسخ المختلفة يقع ضمن الامور الطبيعية". 

و قد رمز بنتلي للمخطوطات ذات الخط الكبير بالاحرف الانجليزية الكبيرة (A, B, C, D, E, ….).

و قد قام بنتلي عام 1720م. بفحص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية في اصدار طبعته.

و يشير روبرتسون  الى ان بنتلي خطط لانتاج نص العهد الجديد اليوناني موازياَ لنص القرن الرابع لكنه توفى قبل اصدار طبعته.

و في عام 1731م. و عن عمر 69 سنة انقذ ريتشارد بنتلي اجزاء المخطوطة الاسكندرية الاربعة من حريق بمكتبة (Cottonian Library).




-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة الثالثة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الرابعة عشر:  انتقال نص العهد الجديد اليوناني
(الجزء الرابع).


اعداد:     lll athenagoras lll









+ جوهان البرت بنجل (Johann Albrecht Bengel):
فيما بين عامي (1687-1752)م.
عرف البرت بنجل بأنه "ابو الدراسات النقدية في العهد الجديد". 

و في عام 1734 م.  اصدر بنجل نص للعهد الجديد لكنه ارتبط بالنص المستلم واستخدم الهامش ليوضح القراءات. 

و قد وضع بنجل عدة قوانين لتقييم القراءات منها: "القراءة الصعبة هي المفضلة على القراءة السهلة". 

اما من جهة المخطوطات فقد قال بنجل ان "المخطوطات لا تعد و لكنها تصنف".

و قد صنف بنجل المخطوطات لاول مرة الى عائلتين: العائلة الاسيوية (Asiatic)  بعدد كبير لكن بقيمة اقل و العائلة الافريقية (African) بعدد اقل لكن  بقيمة اكبر.

و تنتمي المخطوطة الاسكندرية (A) والترجمة اللاتينية القديمة الى العائلة الافريقية.

و قد هاجم فيتشتاين نظرية بنجل.

قسم بنجل المخطوطات على اساس القواسم المشتركة للقراءات المختلفة الى عائلات. 

عمل بنجل ملاحظات عن خمسة فئات للقراءات و هي :



و قد حدد بنجل معيار نقد النص من خلال نوعين مختلفين من العوامل: العامل الخارجي و الداخلي. 

و ان العامل الخارجي اعلى درجة و حاسم عن العامل الداخلي. 

+ جوهان ياكوب فيتشتاين (Johann Jakob Wettstein):
فيما بين عامي (1693-1754)م.
وضع فيتشتاين تسعة عشر قانون في النقد النصي منها :
1.    القراءة الموافقة لاسلوب الكاتب هي الافضل.
2.    القراءة الاكثر قدماَ هي الافضل.
3.    القراءة التي تحتوي على دعم لاهوتي ليست بالضرورة الافضل.

و في عام 1751م. اصدر فيتشتاين نص يوناني للعهد الجديد. 

و قد اصدر فيتشتاين اداة نقدية (Apparatus) لتعريف المخطوطات ذات الخط  الكبير بالحروف الرومانية (A, B, C, D, E, …) و المخطوطات ذات الخط الصغير  بالارقام العربية (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, …..) . 

و قد اعتمد فيتشتاين في اصداره على نص الزيفير في امستردام و قد اعطى القراءات التي رآها اصلية في اسفل النص. 

اورد فيتشتاين حوالي 22 مخطوطة ذات خط كبير مصنفة حسب اسفار العهد الجديد كما يلي :



و يضيف ايرمان ان العشرين مخطوطة التي ذكرها فيتشتاين صارت 88 مخطوطة : 65 مخطوطة ذات خط كبير , 2 مخطوطة بردية , 11 مخطوطة قطمارس.

+ جوهان سالومو سيملر (Johann Salomo Semler):
فيما بين عامي (1725-1791)م.
لقد طور سيملر نظرية تجميع المخطوطات و استخدم لفظ (recension) الذي يعني  "مراجعة النص بواسطة الكاتب" و هو يكافئ (عائلة المخطوطات). 

قسم سيملر المخطوطات الى ثلاث عائلات (recesions) و هي:



الا ان سيملر لم يصدر نص يوناني للعهد الجديد.

+ جوهان ياكوب جرسباخ (Johann Jakob Griesbach):
فيما بين عامي (1745-1812)م.
قام جرسباخ بتقسيم نص المخطوطات الى ثلاث مجموعات و هى:
1.    الغربي: نص مبكر لكنه ملئ باخطائ النساخ.
2.    الاسكندري: و يمثل محاولة لمراجعة النص الغربي.
3.    البيزنطي: يوجد في غالبية المخطوطات. 

وضع جرسباخ خمسة عشر قانون نقدي (Critical Canons) و اصدر ثلاثة طبعات لنص  العهد الجديد اليوناني فيما بين عامي (1774-1806)م. و التي اختلفت في  الكثير من المواضع مع النص المستلم.

و هذه الاصدارات الثلاث كما يلي :
1.    الطبعة الاولى صدرت فيما بين عامي 1775-1777م.
2.    الطبعة الثانية صدرت فيما بين عامي 1796-1800م.
3.    الطبعة الثالثة صدرت فيما بين عامي 1803-1807م.
و قد اعيد طباعة الاصدار الثالث لجرسباخ فيما بين عامي 1809-1818م.

اما فرضية جرسباخ عن الاناجيل الازائية فهى ان متى كتب اولاَ ثم لوقا استخدم متى ثانياَ ثم مرقس دمج بين متى و لوقا ثالثاَ. 

اما عائلات المخطوطات الثلاث حسب جرسباخ فهى كالتالي:



اما قوانين جرسباخ:
1.    القراءة الاقصر هي المفضلة.
2.    القراءة الاصعب هي الافضل.
3.    القراءة الاكثر خشونة هى المقبولة.
4.    القراءة غير المعتادة
5.    المصطلحات الاقل تأثيراَ اقرب الى النص الاصلي.
6.    القراءة التي تحمل مفاهيم نسك رهباني غير مقبولة.
7.    القراءة المفضلة هى التي تحمل معنى ظاهري غير مقبول و لكن المعنى بالفحص صحيح.
8.    القراءة التي تحمل اراء لاهوتية غير مقبولة.
9.    القراءة الافضل هى التي تقع في المنتصف بين القراءات الاخرى.
10.    القراءة الناتجة عن الترجمات اللاتينية في المصادر اليونانية مرفوضة. 

+ جوهان ليونهارد هج (Johann Leonhard Hug):
فيما بين عامي (1765-1846)م.
لم يصدر هج طبعة يونانية للعهد الجديد لكنه اقترح نظام جديد لتجميع المخطوطات. 

في اثناء وجود المخطوطة الفاتيكانية في باريس بين عامي 1809-1815م. قام هج بفحص المخطوطة جدية للمرة الاولى. 




-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة الرابعة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+


المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الخامسة عشرة:  انتقال نص العهد الجديد اليوناني
(الجزء الخامس)

اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll






5. مرحلة الطبعات النقدية (Critical Editons):
فيما بين عامي (1831-1993)م:
ان عدد كبير من المخطوطات القديمة للعهد الجديد اليوناني قد اكتشفت فيما  بين القرن 16-19 هذه المخطوطات كانت من حقبة مبكرة جداَ عن مخطوطات  ايرازموس التي كانت من القرن العاشر وحتى الثاني عشر.

و لانها اقدم فقد اعتبرت الاقرب من الاصل و مع دراسة المخطوطات اصبح من الواضح انها اختلفت في مواضع كثيرة عن النص المستخدم سابقاَ.

و كلما عرفت مخطوطات اقدم و افضل عن التي استخدمها ايرازموس واسطفانوس و  بيزا اصبح من الوارد ان نعرف ان النص المستلم لم يكن هو النص الافضل.

+ كارل لخمان (Karl Lachmann):
فيما بين عامي (1793-1851)م.
لقد استعان كارل لخمان بالمخطوطات المبكرة المتاحة له في بناء النص و لم  يعطي اهتمام بالمخطوطات المتأخرة و لا بالنص المستلم (Textus Receptus)  معاَ. 

اصدر كارل لخمان نص يوناني للعهد الجديد في عام 1831م. ثم اصدار اكبر في عام 1842م. و في عام 1850م. صدر الجزء الثاني منه.

و يشير كومفورت الى ان لخمان قد قدم نص العهد الجديد اليوناني السائد في القرن الرابع الميلادي. 

و يضيف إب ان لخمان قد استعان بالمخطوطات ذات الخط الكبير المبكرة  وبالترجمة اللاتينية القديمة و الفولجاتا وبعض اباء الكنيسة الاولين مثل  اوريجانوس و ايرينيؤس و كبريانوس. 

+ هنري الفورد (Henry Alford):
فيما بين عامي 1810-1871)م.
اصدر هنري الفورد نص يوناني للعهد الجديد يعتمد على المخطوطات المبكرة الافضل و قد صدرت طبعته هذه في عام 1849م.

و يقول هنري الفورد في المقدمة النقدية لطبعته (Prolegomena) انه قد اجتهمد  في ازالة الصورة التقليدية للنص المستلم التي وفقت عائقاَ في طريق الوصول  للنص الاصلي لكلمة الله. 

و يذكر بروس ميتزجر  ان احد اصدارات ترجمة الملك جيمس المنقحة خلال العقود  الاخيرة كانت طبعة الفورد للعهد الجديد الانجليزية عام 1869م.

و ان طبعة الفورد هذه قد اعدت الطرق امام الطبعة المنقحة الرئيسية ما بين عامي 1881-1901م.

+ صموئيل تريجيليس (Samuel Prideaux Tregelles):
فيما بين عامي (1813-1875)م.
لقد اعد صموئيل تريجيليس طبعة نقدية للعهد الجديد اليوناني وحيدة في ستة اجزاء فيما بين عامي 1857-1872م.

و كان هدف تريجيليس هو استعادة و اعادة تكوين نص العهد الجديد بناء على الادلة المتاحة.

و يضيف كومفورت ان تريجيليس انتج نصه متقارباَ للقواعد التي استخدمها لخمان من دون ان يعرفه. 

و يذكر جوش ماكدويل ان صموئيل تريجيليس قال "لقد امتلكنا العديد من  المخطوطات و بمساعدة العديد من الترجمات لم نترك ابداَ للتخمين كوسيلة لحذف  الاخطاء". 

+ قسطنطين تشيندورف (Konstantin Von Tischendorf):
فيما بين عامي (1815-1874)م.
استكمل تشيندورف نظام فيتشتاين في تعريف المخطوطات و اضاف اليه. 

و بمرور الوقت و زيادة اعداد المخطوطات ذات الخط الكبير بحيث زادت عن عدد  الحروف اللاتينية (A→Z) فقد استخدم تشيندورف الحروف اليونانية الي لا تشوش  في قراءة الحروف اللاتينية (Γ, Δ, Θ, ......).

سافر تشيندورف الى الشرق الاوسط لدراسة مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس القديمة.

و في عام 1844م. اكتشف تشيندورف المخطوطة السينائية (אSinaiticus=) في دير  سانت كاترين و التي تعود للقرن الرابع الميلادي و تقارب اقدمية المخطوطة  الفاتيكانية.

و قد اعطى تشيندورف اهتمام بالغ للمخطوطة السينائية و اعطى لها حرف (א) و  هو الحرف الاول من الابجدية العبرية و ذلك بسبب استخدام كل الحروف  اليونانية.

و يذكر كومفورت جزء من رسالة تشيندورف الى خطيبته حيث يقول "لقد وقفت على مهمة مقدسة و هى حيازة الصورة الاصلية للعهد الجديد". 

و بعد اكتشاف المخطوطة السينائية قام تشيندورف بفحص المخطوطة الافرايمية  (Ephraemi Re******us=C) و هي مخطوطة تسمى (Palimpsest) لان بها نصين  مكتوبين فوق بعض الاقدم كان هو العهد الجديد و النص الاحدث هو اشعار مار  افرام السرياني.

 و باستخدام التنشيط الكيميائي استطاع تشيندورف رؤية الكتابة الاقدم المختفية.

من اصل 238 ورقة تبقت 145 من العهد الجديد بالمخطوطة الافرايمية.

و قد اصدر تشيندورف العديد من الطبعات النقدية للنص اليوناني للعهد الجديد واشهرهم الطبعة الثامنة الصادرة في عام 1872م.

و في عام 1874م. مات تشيندورف و قام كاسبر جريجوري باستكمال مقدمة تشيندورف النقدية. 

+ بروك ويستكوت, فنتون هورت (B. Westcott & F. Hort):
ويستكوت فيما بين عامي (1825-1901)م. اما هورت فيما بين عامي (1828-1892)م.
اصدر العالمان ويستكوت- هورت طبعة نقدية انتشرت على مجال واسع و قد عنونت  بـ"العهد الجديد في الاصل اليوناني".  و قد صدرت في جزئين في عام 1881م. في  لندن كامبردج.

و قد عرف ويسكوت- هورت اربعة انواع من النصوص:
1.    النص المحايد (Natural Text).
2.    النص الاسكندري (Alexandrian Text).
3.    النص الغربي (Western Text).
4.    النص البيزنطي (Byzantine Text).

و يتمثل النص المحايد في المخطوطات الفاتيكانية و السينائية و هذا النص خالي من العطب و من الخلط بانواع النصوص الاخرى.

ان نظرية ويستكوت-هورت (هورت بالاساس) تعتبر ان المخطوطة الفاتيكانية و  السينائية و القليل من المخطوطات الاخرى المبكرة تمثل النص الاقرب والمضبوط  للكتابة الاصلية. 

و يذكر ويستكوت ايضا ان هدفه هو "تقديم الكلمات الاصلية بالضبط للعهد الجديد حيث يمكن تقديره من خلال الوثائق المتبقية". 

و يعتقد كومفورت ان العديد من القراءات الباقية في البرديات المبكرة تظهر  ان نص ويستكوت-هورت يحتاج الى المراجعة وهذا ما تم في نص نسله-الاند  (Nestle  Aland) و طبعات لجنة الكتاب المقدس (UBS). 

يقول ويستكوت-هورت في مقدمة كتابهما " لذلك فان ما يقال عليه القراءات  الاساسية هى مجرد نسبة صغيرة من كل القراءات الباقية و بالكاد تمثل واحد من  الف من اجمالي النص". 

و يضيف جيسلر انه يمكن رياضياَ حساب نسبة النص الخالي من الشك بحوالي 98,33%. 



-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة الخامسة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة السادسة عشر:  انتقال نص العهد الجديد اليوناني
(الجزء السادس)

اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll








+ يوحنا ويليام برجون (John W. Burgon):
فيما بين عامي (1813-1888)م.
قام برجون بتصنيف اكثر من 86 الف اقتباس لاباء الكنيسة من مواضع مختلفة في العهد الجديد. 

و يضيف بنيامين وورفيلد ان برجون قد عظم معرفتنا عن اقتباسات الاباء. 

و يعترض برجون-ميلر على نظرية هورت بانها تتجاهل احتمالية ان المخطوطات  المتأخرة قد تمثل الاصول المفقودة اقدم من السينائية و الفاتيكانية  وغيرهما. 

و ما يؤخذ على برجون انه استخدم اصدارات غير نقدية خاصة (Migne). 

+ فريدريك سكريفينر (Frederick H. A. Scrivener):
فيما بين عامي (1813-1891)م.
اعد سكريفينر طبعة اولية للمخطوطة بيزا (D) في عام 1864م. في كامبردج ثم طبعة فاكسيمل (Facsimile) في عام 1899م. 

ايضاَ اصدر سكريفينر النص الغربي للمخطوطة (Augensis=F2) من القرن التاسع للرسائل البولس باليوناني واللاتيني في عام 1859م. 

احصى سكريفينر عدد القراءات المختلفة بحوالي 50 الف قراءة.

كما اصدر سكريفينر كتاب في النقد النصي (Plain Introduction To The Textual Criticism Of The New Testament) في عام 1883م. كامبردج.

+ ريتشارد فرانسيه ويموث (Richard Francis Weymouth):
فيما بين عامي (1822-1902)م.
اصدر ريتشارد فرانسيه نص العهد الجديد في ثلاث طبعات في الاعوام 1886م. ,  1892م. , 1905م. و هذه الطبعة الثالثة قد اسماها (The Resultant Text) وقد  نشرت بعد وفاته. 

و قد اعتمد ويموث على عشرة طبعات وهي كالتالي:
1.    لخمان (Lachmann) 1850
2.    تريجيليس (Tregelles) 1872
3.    تشيندورف (Tischendorf) 1872
4.    الفورد (Alford) 1877
5.    ستوكماير (Stockmeyer) 1880
6.    ويستكوت (Westcott) 1881
7.    الترجمة الانجليزية المنقحة (RV) 1881
8.    لايتفوت (Lightfoot) 1875
9.    اليكوت (Ellicot) 1880
10.    ويس (Weiss) 1876

و قد استبدل ابرهارد نسله في طبعته الثالثة نص برهارد ويس بدلا من نص ويموث.

+ كاسبر ريني جريجوري (Casper Rene Gregory):
فيما بين عامي (1846-1917)م.
استكمل جريجوري الطبعة الاخيرة لتشيندورف في عام 1894م. التي صارت المصدر الرئيسي للمعارف النقدية. 

و قد حصر جريجوري عدد مخطوطات القطمارس بحوالي 1545 مخطوطة عام 1912م. و قد  ارتفع هذا العدد الى 2000 مخطوطة في اصدار لجنة الكتاب المقدس الطبعة  الثانية (UBS2) عام 1968م.

و قد طور جريجوري نظام فيتشتاين في تصنيف المخطوطات باستخدام الترقيم في  عام 1908م. و قد استعان بهذا النظام كارت الاند و يسمى حاليا نظام  (Gregory-Aland). 

+ برنهارد ويس (Bernhard Weiss):
فيما بين عامي (1827-1918)م.
اصدر ويس نص يوناني للعهد الجديد في عدة طبعات الاولى فيما بين عامي 1894-1900م. و الثانية فيما بين عامي 1902-1905م. 

و لم يعتمد ويس على الترجمات و لا الاباء لكنه اعطى اولوية خاصة للمخطوطة الفاتيكانية (Vaticanus=B) على المخطوطات الاخرى. 

+ ابرهارد نسله (Ederhard Nestle):
فيما بين عامي (1851-1913)م.
لقد اصدر ابرهارد نسله 12 طبعة فيما بين عامي 1898-1923م.

و قد اعتمد ابرهارد على ثلاث طبعات وهي طبعة تشيندورف 1872 و طبعة ويستكوت-هورت 1881 و طبعة ويموث 1892م.

ثم استبدل ابرهارد طبعة ويموث بطبعة ويس بعد عام 1901م. في طبعته الثالثة. 

و قد استكمل اروين نسله اعمال ابيه ابرهارد بعد وفاته في الطبعات من الاصدار 13-20 فيما بين عامي 1927-1950م.

+ الكسندر ساوتر (Alexander Souter):
فيما بين عامي (187-1949)م.
اصدر ساوتر طبعة نقدية للنص اليوناني للعهد الجديد في عام 1910م. ثم طبعة منقحة في عام 1947م. 

و قد استدل ساوتر بأن نص اثناسيوس للعهد الجديد من خلال اقتباساته العديدة  يتطابق مع النص المحايد حسب رأي ويستكوت-هورت كما اشار لذلك فون سودن  ايضاَ. 

+ اروين نسله (Erwin Nestle):
فيما بين عامي (1883-1972)م.
اشترك اروين نسله مع كارت الاند في اصدار الطبعات التالية من الطبعة 21-25 فيما بين عامي 1952-1963م. 



بعد وفاة اروين نسله استعان كارت الاند بمساعدته بربارا الاند في الطبعات 26 , 27 فيما بين عامي 1979-1993م.

+ كارت الاند (Kurt Aland):
فيما بين عامي (1915-1994)م.
اسس كارت الاند و مساعدته بربارا الاند معهد الابحاث (New Testament  Textual Research Institute) لدراسة نص العهد الجديد في (Munster).

و في عام 1994م. سجل المعهد اجمالي عدد 5664 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد الجديد و  تؤرخ فيما بين القرن الثاني الى القرن السادس عشر.  و موزعة كالتالي:



وقد اعتمدت لجنة الكتاب المقدس في اصدارها الثالث (UBS3) نص كارت-الاند في طبعته السادسة و العشرين (NA26).

و بالمثل في الاصدار الرابع للجنة الكتاب المقدس (UBS4) اعتمدت نص كارت- الاند في طبعته السابعة و العشرين (NA27).



-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة السادسة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+

المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة السابعة عشر: الاخطاء النسخية (الجزء الاول)

اعداد:    lll athenagoras lll





5.    الاخطاء النسخية (Scribal Errors):

من الؤكد اننا جميعاَ قد قمنا بنسخ بيانات وبمراجعة هذه البيانات فسنجد  عدداَ من الاخطاء. و بنفس الطريقة فإن نص الكتاب المقدس قد مر بعمليات نسخ  عبر القرون بواسطة نساخ يميلون الى الخطأ البشري. 

مواد الكتابة ايضاَ نفسها احياناَ كانت تسبب الخطأ فمعظم مواد الكتابة كانت خشنة مما يفقد تفاصيل الحروف.

و يقول ايمانويل توف ان اللغة اليونانية والعبرية قد كتبت بطريقة "النص  المتصل" (******io Continua) بدون فواصل بين الكلمات وقليل من علامات الوقف  ان وجدت. 

و لأن النقد النصي يتعامل مع الانواع المختلفة للاخطاء الموجودة في  المخطوطات اليونانية المتبقية. فانه من الضروري ان نتعرف على انواع الاخطاء  التي تحدث.

هناك فئتان من الاخطاء الرئيسية و هى الاخطاء العارضة "غير المقصودة"  (Accidental) و الفئة الاخرى هى الاخطاء المقصودة (Intentional). 

و يذكر نورمان جيسلر ان هذا العدد الكبير في القراءات له دور مفيد للغاية في اعادة تكوين النص الكتابي. 


1. الاخطاء العارضة (Accidental Errors): 
و يطلق عليها احياناَ التغيرات غير المقصودة (Unintentional Changes) و  تنتج غالباَ من النص المقروء بصوت عالي و يعتمد الناسخ على سمعه في النسخ.

و من الامثلة التقليدية عن الاخطاء بواسطة السمع (رومية 5: 1) تقرأ  (εχομεν) و التي تعني "نحن لنا" و لكن في قراءة اخرى تقرأ (εχωμεν) و التي  تعني "نحن سيكون لنا" حيث يخلط الناسخ بين الحروف المتحركة القصيرة و  الطويلة مما يؤدي الى اختلاف ليس في المعنى و لكن في الصيغة المستخدمة  (Mood). 

و من الانواع الاخرى للاخطاء العارضة تتضمن الاخطاء التي تنشأ عن سؤ فهم  ونسيان و ينتج عنها تغير في ترتيب الكلمات و استخدام المرادفات و التوفيق  غير المقصود بين الفقرات المتوازية.

و يقول ارثر باتزيا "ان الاخطاء غير المقصودة تمثل 95% من اجمالي القراءات  الموجودة في العهد الجديد و هذا يعني ببساطة ان النساخ كانوا يصنعون اخطاء  طبيعية عندما كانوا ينسخون من مخطوطة الى اخرى". 

و يضيف باتزيا "ان حقيقة انهم (النساخ) نسخون العهد الجديد لا تعفيهم من  الضعف البشري و بدائية مواد الكتابة و البيئة غير المريحة للعمل". 

و يؤكد ذلك بروس ميتزجر ان هذه الاخطاء غير المقصودة نشأت بحسن نية او بسبب السهو. 

الكثير من هذه الاخطاء لا توجد الان بفضل ادوات الطباعة و آلات النسخ والكمبيوترات.

و يستفيض بلاك-دوكري  و يقولا ان شكل الكتابة و طريقة النسخ سهلت عملية  الخطأ اثناء النسخ فالكتب كانت تنسخ بطريقة النص المتصل بدون فواصل بين  الكلمات و عدد قليل من علامات الوقف او اي مساعدات للقراءة.

لذلك ليس من الصعب ان يخطئ الناسخ في قراءة النص او فقد موضع اثناء النسخ.

لذلك نجد النساخ غالباَ و بغير قصد يقفزون بين الكلمات او المقاطع الصوتية ذات البدايات المتشابهة او النهايات المتشابهة.

فتكون النتيجة هى اما فقد او مضاعفة نص و من امثلة ذلك (متى 5: 19-20) نجد  المقطع "ملكوت السموات" يوجد في نهاية العدد 19 و العدد 20 قد يقفز الناسخ  بعينه من الموضع الاول الى الثاني فتكون النتيجة حذف العدد 20 كاملاَ.

ان الخطوات المتعلقة بعملية النسخ نفسها من قراءة النص و تذكره ثم كتابته  تعرض فرصة سهلة للخطأ في قراءة النص واعادة ترتيب الكلمات او استبدال كلمة  اكثر ألفة او تعبير اكثر تذكراَ مكان اخر اقل شيوعاَ او نادرا.

التعب و ضعف البصر او السمع او سذاجة الناسخ تشارك ايضاَ في الاخطاء اثناء النسخ.

ان الاعداد الكبيرة للمخطوطات تنتج عدد مقابل للقراءات حيث كلما زادت اعداد المخطوطات المنسوخة زاد عدد الاخطاء النسخية.

*تصنيف الاخطاء الغير مقصودة:*
1. الخلط بين الحروف (Mistaken Letters):
و هو احد اهم الاخطاء النسخية الشائعة عند النساخ و هى الخلط بين الحروف  المتشابهة في شكلها مثل حرف "اوميكرون" (ο) و حرف "ثيتا" (θ) حيث لهما نفس  الشكل اثناء الكتابة و يسهل الخلط بينهما.

مثال: (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) بعض المخطوطات تخلط بين كتابة (ος) والتي تعني  "الذي" و توجد في المخطوطات السينائية و الاسكندرية و بين (θς) و التي تعني  "الله" في صورة الاختصار مع وضع شرطة فوقه و توجد في السينائية تصحيح ثان و  الاسكندرية تصحيح ثان.

2. الخلط بين الاصوات (Homophony):
يطلق عليه احياناَ (Itacism) و تعني ابدال الحروف ذات الاصوات المتشابهة  مثل حرف "اوميكرون" (ο) وحرف "اوميجا" (ω) حيث نجد ان لكل منهما نفس النطق  تقريباَ و يسهل الخلط بينهما عند الكتابة عن طريق الاملاء.

مثال: (رومية 5: 1) بعض المخطوطات تخلط بين نطق كلمة (εχομεν) والتي تعني  "لنا" كما في المخطوطات السينائية تصحيح اول و الفاتيكانية تصحيح ثان و بين  كلمة (εχωμεν) والتي تعني "سيكون لنا" كما في المخطوطات السينائية و  الاسكندرية و الفاتيكانية والافرايمية.

3. حذف الحروف (Haplography):
و يشرح الان بلاك هذا الخطأ بأنه كتابة حرف مرة واحدة في حين انه يجب ان يكتب مرتين. 

مثال: (1 تسالونيكي 2: 7) بعض المخطوطات تقرأ(νηπιοι) و التي تعني "اطفال"  كما في البرية (P65) والمخطوطات السينائية و الفاتيكانية بينما يسقط حرف  (ν) و تقرأ (ηπιοι) والتي تعني "مترفق" كما في السينائية تصحيح ثالث و  الاسكندرية نتيجة وجود حرف (ν) في نهاية الكلمة (ετενηθημεν) السابقة  لها.

4.    تكرار الحروف (Dittography):
و يحدث عندما يكرر الناسخ كلمة او حرف في حين يجب ان يكون مرة واحدة فقط.

مثال: (مرقس 3: 16) بعض المخطوطات تكرر المقطع (και εποινςεν τοις δωδεκα) و  الذي يعني "اختار اثنى عشر" و يبدو انه قد تكرر من العدد 14 و قد ورد في  المخطوطة السينائية والفاتيكانية بينما لا يوجد في المخطوطة الاسكندرية.

5.    عكس ترتيب الحروف (****thesis):
و يحدث عندما يعكس الناسخ حرفين و هو خطأ شائع.

مثال: (يوحنا 1: 42) بعض المخطوطات تقرأ (ιωαννου) و التي تعني "يوحنا" كما  في البردية (P66) و (P75) والمخطوطة السينائية بينما تقرأ (ιωνα) بعكس  حرفين (ν) ,(α) كما في المخطوطة الاسكندرية والفاتيكانية تصحيح ثان.


6.    الدمج المشوش (Fusion):
يحدث عندما يقوم الناسخ عن طريق الخطأ بدمج كلمتين في كلمة واحدة.

مثال: (مرقس 10: 40) نجد ان الكلمتين (αλλ) , (οις) منفصلتين و تعني "الا  الذين" كما في المخطوطة الاسكندرية والفاتيكانية تصحيح ثان بينما كانت كلمة  واحدة (αλλοις) و تعني "للاخرين" كما في السينائية و الفاتيكانية  و  البيزية.

7.    التقسيم المشوش (Fission):
يحدث عندما يقوم الناسخ بتقسيم الكلمة الواحدة الى جزئين بطريق الخطأ.

مثال: (رومية 7: 14) بعض المخطوطات تفصل كلمة (οιδαμεν) والتي تعني "اننا  نعلم" كما في المخطوطات الفاتيكانية تصحيح ثان والبيزية تصحيح ثان الى  كلمتين (οιδα) , (μεν).

8.    البدايات و النهايات المتشابهة (Homoioarkton & Homoioteleuton):
و هى حذف او اسقاط نص معين يقع بين كلمتين او مقطعين لهما بداية او نهاية  متشابهة و يسمى احيانا بعيوب البصر او الاغفال (Parablepsis).

مثال: (1يوحنا 2: 23) نجد ان بعض المخطوطات تسقط النص الواقع بين المقطعين  المتماثلين (τον  πατεπαεχει) و الذي يعني "له الآب" كما في المخطوطات  السينائية , الفاتيكانية و الافرايمية. اما الجزء الذي سقط هو "ايضاَ و من  يعترف بالاين".

9. اعادة ترتيب الكلمات (Transposition):
و هو خطأ نسخي عندما يعكس الناسخ كلمتين بغير قصد. 

مثال: (1 كورنثوس 1: 1) بعض المخطوطات تقرأ "رسول المسيح يسوع" كما في  البردية (P46) و المخطوطة الفاتيكانية و البيزية بينما تقرأ "رسول يسوع  المسيح" في المخطوطة السينائية والاسكندرية.



-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تحميل المقالة السابعة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*+

  المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

  سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

  المقالة الثامنة عشر: الاخطاء النسخية (الجزء الثاني)

  اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll


  2. التغيرات المقصودة (Intentional Changes):
  و تسمى احيانا (Purposeful Alterations).[1]

  - يقول دافيد بلاك ان هذه الاخطاء المقصودة هى تغيرات "لاشك انها نشأت بايمان صالح بدافع تصحيح مفهوم لاهوتي او طقسي دخل على النص".[2]

  هذه التطورات تضمنت تغيرات من اجل تصحيح خطأ ظاهري لحقيقة او توفيق لمقاطع متوازية او تحسينات للنحو والنطق و الاسلوب.

  احياناَ يعتقد الناسخ ان الملحوظات الهامشية جزء من النص الاصلي و يقوم بنسخها.

  و في حالات اخرى نجد الاقتباسات من العهد القديم تعدل لكي تتفق مع شكلها في العهد القديم.

  ايضاَ توجد تغيرات من اجل ختام معنى المقطع.


  يقول ف. ف. بروس ان "هذه التغيرات المقصودة وغيرها التي تعتبر جزء من النص اليوناني لا تدعونا لفقد الموثوقية في نص العهد الجديد".[3]
تصنيف التغيرات المقصودة:
  1.    تغيرات هجائية او نحوية (Revising Spelling Or Grammar):
  بمرور الزمن كان يميل النساخ الى تطوير اللغات القديمة حتى سصبح النص مفهوماَ بصورة جيدة.

  و يقول ارثر باتزيا[4] انه ليس من غير المعتاد ان تمر اللغة بتغيرات لغوية ونحوية عبر القرون. "لذلك فان النساخ من ازمنة مختلفة و حتى من مناطق مختلفة غالباَ كانوا يصححون ما يبدو غير مألوف بالنسبة لهم و هى الذي لم تعد تستخدم او الذي يحتاج الى توضيح".

  و يؤكد ذلك كارت و بربارا الاند "ليس فقط النص يميل الى الكبر لكنه صار مصقولاَ في اساليبه الفنية و متماشياَ مع قواعد النحو اليوناني".[5]

  مثال: (مرقس 6: 29) نجد انه في المخطوطات القديمة تقرأ (ηλθαν) و التي تعني "يأتي" في زمن الماضي الناقص الثاني للجمع الغائب بينما في المخطوطات الاحدث تقرأ (‍‌ηλθον) و التي تعني "يأتي" ايضاَ و لكن في زمن الماضي الناقص الثاني للمفرد المتكلم.

  2.    توضيح الصعوبات (Clearing Up Difficlties):
  نظراَ لأن النصوص الكتابية اعدت للقراءة و الفهم خلال الاف السنين فانه من المنطقي ان يقوم بتعديل المقاطع غير المفهومة او غير الواضحة و الكلمات الصعبة او حتى الكلمات المستخدمة بصورة استثنائية حتى يسهل فهمها.

  مثال: (مرقس 1: 2-3) نجد ان بعض المخطوطات تقرأ "كما في اشعياء النبي" كما في المخطوطات السينائية و الفاتيكانية و لأن هذا النص هو اقتباس مركب من سفرين (ملاخي 3: 1) و (اشعياء 40: 3) فان النساخ المتأخرين قاموا بتعديل النص الى "كما في الانبياء" كما في المخطوطات الاسكندرية و الواشنطونية.

  3.    توفيق الفقرات المتوازية (Harmonization):
  توفيق المقاطع هو تعديل لأحد الفقرات لكي تنسجم مع اخرى لها نص موازي في مكان آخر و هذه العملية شائعة في العهد الجديد خاصة في الاناجيل حيث يوجد العديد من الفقرات المتشابهة.

  مثال: (يوحنا 19: 20) نجد ان بعض المخطوطات تضيف المقطع "مكتوب باللغة اليونانية و اللاتينية و العبرانية" الى العدد (لوقا 23: 38) كما في المخطوطات الافرايمية تصحيح ثالث والمخطوطة الواشنطونية.

  4.    التعديلات اللاهوتية (Theological Changes):

  تبدو بعض التعديلات ظاهرياَ من اجل اسباب لاهوتية اما بشأن الله او وضع اي شخص آخر في شكل غير مستحب.

  مثال: (لوقا 2: 41) بعض المخطوطات تقرأ "يوسف و امه" كما في الاسكندرية والافرايمية بدلا من القراءة "ابواه" (τονεις αυτου) و ذلك ربما يكون بسبب المحافظة على عقيدة الولادة البتولية ليسوع.

  مثال آخر: (1 يوحنا 5: 7-8) او ما يعرف بـ "الفاصلة اليوحناوية".

  يذكر ميتزجر "ان الفاصلة اليوحناوية قد نشأت كتعليق هامشي يفسر الشهود الثلاثة الارضيين ثم دخل الى النص".[6]

  يرد ادوارد هيلز و يقول "ان حذف الفاصلة اليوحناوية يعطي صعوبة نحوية حيث ان الكلمات الروح, الماء و الدم في صيغة المحايد الا انها في العدد (1 يوحنا 5: 8)  في صيغة المذكر و لو رفضت الفاصلة اليوحناوية فانه من الصعب تفسير هذا".[7]

  و يضيف ادوارد هيلز ايضاَ انه "من السهل اسقاط الفاصلة بطريقة عرضيةَ من خلال نوع خطأ شائع يسمى النهايات المتشابهة (homoioteleuton) حيث ان الناسخ يبدأ بنسخ كلمات العدد السابع "فان الذين يشهدون" ثم يدفع بالنظر بعيدا قبل ان يستكمل نسخه فيسقط نظره بالخطأ على المقطع المماثل له في العدد الثامن مما ينتج عنه حذف الفاصلة اليوحناوية كاملة ماعدا كلمة "الارض" التي ربما سقطت هى الاخرى لاحقاَ".[8]

  اما عن اقتباس كبريانوس[9] للفاصلة اليوحناوية فهو كما يلي "يقول الرب انا والاب واحد و ايضاَ مكتوب عن الاب والابن و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".

  يعلق دانيال والاس قائلا انه " من المرجح ان كبريانوس فسر العدد الثامن لكي يشير به الى الثالوث أما انه قد راى صيغة الثالوث في النص فهو من غير المرجح".[10]

  بينما يقول سكريفينر انه " من الاكثر سلامة و موضوعية الاقرار بان القديس كبريانوس كان لديه هذه القراءة في انجيله عن اللجوء الى تفسير فاكندس".[11]

  و بخصوص قصة وعد ايرازموس بادخال نص الفاصلة اليوحناوية فليس لها اساس من الصحة و ذلك حسب ما قاله هنك جان المتخصص في دراسات ايرازموس على لسان بروس ميتزجر "لا يوجد دليل واضح يدعم قصة وعد ايرازموس" .[12]

  و بغض النظر عن اصالة الفاصلة فان عقيدة وحدانية الثالوث الراسخة في العدد السابع محفوظة ايضا في العدد الثامن وذلك كما شرحه القديس اغسطينوس [13]" بكلمة "الروح" فنحن نقصد الله الاب و ذلك كما قال الرب الله روح و ان كلمة "الدم" تفيد الابن لان الكلمة اخذ جسداَ وبكلمة "الماء" نحن ندرك الروح القدس لانه عندما تكلم يسوع عن الماء الذي يعطيه للعطشى يقول الانجيلي "قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين ان يقبلوه"

  5.    دمج القراءات (Conflation):
  دمج القراءات هو تقنية نسخية من اجل حل التعارض بين قراءاتين او اكثر عن طريق دمجهم معاَ في قراءة واحدة جديدة.[14]

  هذه الظاهرة شائعة في المخطوطات المتأخرة.

  مثال: (فليمون 2) بعض المخطوطات تقرأ "أبفية الاخت" كما في المخطوطات السينائية و الاسكندرية و البيزية بينما تقرأ "أبفية المحبوبة" في المخطوطات البيزية تصحيح ثان و هناك قراءة ثالثة تدمج القراءتين السابقتين و تقرأ "أبفية الاخت المحبوبة" كما في المخطوطة (629).

  6.    ادخال التقليد الشفوي (Insertion Of Oral Traditions):
  بعض المخطوطات تعرض نصوص مضافة من التقليد الشفوي و من العلامات التي توضح ذلك هو ظهور هذه الاضافات في اماكن مختلفة في نصوص الاناجيل.

  مثال: (لوقا 22: 43-44) بعض المخطوطات تقرأ هذا المقطع كما في المخطوطة السينائية بيد الناسخ و في التصحيح الثاني و المخطوطة البيزية. بينما لا يقرأ هذا المقطع في بعض المخطوطات مثل البردية (P75) والسينائية تصحيح اول و المخطوطة الاسكندرية والفاتيكانية.

  ايضاَ نجد هذا المقطع في انجيل متى بعد العدد (متى 26: 39) كما في العائلة 13(f13) و بعض مخطوطات القطمارس.

  و يرجح ان قراءة هذا المقطع ليست من نص انجيل لوقا لكنها نقلت من خلال التقليد الشفوي.

  مثال آخر: (يوحنا 7: 53-8: 11) او ما يعرف بقصة المرأة الزانية. يقرأ هذا المقطع في المخطوطة البيزية و غيرها. بينما لا يقرأ في البردية (P66) و (P75) والمخطوطة السينائية و الفاتيكانية.

  ايضا نجد هذا المقطع في انجيل لوقا بعد العدد (لوقا21: 38) كما مخطوطات العائلة 13 (f13).

  و يرجح ان هذا المقطع قد انتشر شفوياَ في البداية ثم دخل على نص الاناجيل لوقا ويوحنا.

  7.    ادخال تعديلات الطقسية (Insertion Of Ecclesiastical Practices):
  عبر مسار انتقال نص العهد الجديد فان بعض النساخ يميلون الى تمديد النص باضافة بعض الكلمات لتعكس للممارسات الكنسية (الطقسية).

  مثال: (اعمال الرسل 8: 37) بعض المخطوطات القديمة لا تحتوي على فقرة معمودية خصي الحبشة كما في البردية (P45) و (P74) و المخطوطة السينائية والاسكندرية و الفاتيكانية و الافرايمية. بينما وجدت في هامش المخطوطة (4) والمخطوطة (E) و هى تحتوي على اعتراف الخصي قبل معموديته.

  كما انها مثال لما يعرف بملئ الفجوات النسخية (scribal gap-filling) حيث تجيب على سؤال الخصي في العدد (اعمال 8: 36) "هوذا ماء ماذا يمنع ان اعتمد؟".

  8.    التمديدات الصلواتية (Lectoral Expansions):
  احياناَ يضيف الناسخ صيغ ليتورجية (Doxology) من اجل ختام الصلوات.

  مثال: (متى 6: 13) حيث تنتهي الصلاة الربانية بالمقطع "و لا تدخلنا في تجربة" كما في المخطوطة السينائية و الفاتيكانية والبيزية. 

  بينما تزيد الصيغة "لان لك الملك و القوة و المجد الى الابد امين" في المخطوطة (L) و المخطوطة الواشنطونية.

  9.    ملء فجوات الاحداث (Narrative gap filling):
  هى اضافات يدخلها الناسخ من اجل ملء الفجوات الملحوظة في الاحداث.

  مثال: (اعمال الرسل 15: 24) بعض المخطوطات القديمة مثل البرية (P33) و(P74) و المخطوطة السينائية والاسكندرية و الفاتيكانية و البيزية لا تقرأ هذا المقطع "قائلين ان تختتنوا و تحفظوا الناموس". مما يترك فارغ في الحدث فبعض النساخ شعروا بالزام من اجل تزويد القارئ عن سبب انزعاج الاخوة بخصوص التهود.

  ناسخ المخطوطة البيزية يضيف الكثير من الاضافات لملء الفراغ في سفر اعمال الرسل كما يلي:

  اعمال 3: 11, 4: 18, 5: 14-15, 18, 21-22, 8: 24, 37, 10: 17, 21-29, 32, 12: 17, 13: 8, 43, 14: 2-7, 19, 15: 24, 41, 16: 10, 29-20, 35-40, 17: 5, 18: 12-13, 19, 27, 19: 14, 16, 28, 20: 12, 21: 25.

  10.                      استبدال المرادفات (Euphemistic Changes):
  و هو عبارة عن استبدال اللفظ الخشن بآخر لطيف هذه التغيرات من اجل صقل النحو و المساعدة في جعل النص افضل.[15]

  11.                      التغيرات الخرستولوجية (Chistologoical Changes):
  بعض النساخ يدخلون على النص قراءات حسب المنظور اللاهوتي.

  مثال: (لوقا 4: 41) في بعض المخطوطات تقرأ "انت ابن الله" كما في المخطوطة السينائية و الفاتيكانية. بينما تقرأ "انت المسيح ابن الله" كما المخطوطة الاسكندرية و العائلة 13 (f13).


** [1]Wegner, A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible P.44*

* [2] Ibid., P.16 "These changes were no doubt made in good faith under the impression that a linguistic or theological error had crept into the text"*

* [3] F. F. Bruce, The New Testament ********s: Are They Reliable? "The intentional changes that we have seen—and the others that are part of the Greek text—should not lead us to despair of the reliability of the New Testament text "*

* [4] Patzia, The Making of the New Testament Criticism P.68 "Thus scribes from a different era, or even geographical area, often corrected something that was unfamiliar to them, that was no longer in use or that lacked clarity "*

* [5] Kurt & Barbara Aland, The Text Of The New Testament P.285*

* [6] Metzger, Text of the New Testament P.201 "The Comma probably originated as a piece of allegorical exegesis of the witness and may have been written as a marginal gloss in a Latin manu****** of I Jn, whence it was taken into the text of the Old Latin Bible during the fifth century"*

* [7] Edward F. Hills, The King James Version Defended P.211-212 "the omission of the Johannine comma involves a grammatical difficulty. The words spirit, water, and blood are neuter in gender, but in 1 John 5:8 they are treated as masculine. If the Johannine comma is rejected, it is hard to explain this irregularity "*

* [8] Ibid., P.211-212 "The comma  could easily have been omitted accidentally through a common type of error which is called homoioteleuton (similar ending). A scribe copying 1 John 5:7-8 under distracting conditions might have begun to write down these words of verse 7, there are three that bear witness, but have been forced to look up before his pen had completed this task. When he resumed his work, his eye fell by mistake on the identical expression in verse 8. This error would cause him to omit all of the Johannine comma except the words in earth, and these might easily have been dropped later"*

* [9] Cyprian, On the Unity of the Church  ANF volume 5 "Dicit dominus, Ego et pater unum sumus, et iterum de Patre, et Filio, et Spiritu Sancto ******um est, Et tres unum sunt"*

* [10] Daniel B. Wallace, The Comma Johanneum and Cyprian published on bible.org in 2004 "Thus, that Cyprian interpreted 1 John 5.7-8 to refer to the Trinity is likely; but that he saw the Trinitarian formula in the text is rather unlikely "*

* [11] Scrivener, Plain Introduction, P. 40 " it is surely safer and more candid to admit that Cyprian read the Johannine comma in his New Testament manu****** "than to resort to the explanation of Facundus "*

* [12] Bruce M. Metzger and Bart D. Ehrman, The Text of the New Testament, 4th edition  P.146 " It should, however, be noted that Henk Jan de Jongc, a specialist in Erasmian studies, could find no explicit evidence that supports this frequently made assertion concerning a specific promise made by Erasmus"*

* [13] Augustine, Contra Maximinum Arianum, 22 "By the word spirit we consider God the Father to be signified, concerning the worship of whom the Lord spoke, when He said, God is a spirit. By the word blood the Son is signified, because the Word was made flesh. And by the word water we understand the Holy Spirit. For when Jesus spoke concerning the water which He was about to give the thirsty, the evangelist says, This He spake concerning the Spirit whom those that believed in Him would receive"*

* [14] Comfort, Encountering the Manu******s: An Introduction to the New Testament Paleography P.321*

* [15] Wegner, A student's guide to textual criticism of the Bible : Its history, methods & results "A euphemism is the substitution of a milder term for a more unpleasant or offensive one, but sometimes changes were made simply to smooth out the grammar or help the text to sound better "*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة الثامنة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*+

  المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

  سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

  المقالة التاسعة عشر:   موثوقية نص العهد الجديد في نظر العلماء

  اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll


موثوقية نص العهد الجديد (Reliability Of The New Testament):

  يذكر ارثر باتزيا "ان معظم النساخ كانوا حريصين ومتنبهين".[1]

  و يقول باتزيا ايضاَ انه "لا توجد مؤامرة منظمة من اجل حذف اشارات دم يسوع من النص او اضافة عقيدة الثالوث اينما كانت".[2]

  و اخيرا يقول باتزيا "انه لا توجد عقيدة هامة في العهد الجديد تتوقف على قراءة واحدة". 

  و اننا "نستطيع ان نؤكد في انتباه اننا نمتلك نصاَ يعطينا ما كتبه المؤلف".[3]

  + يقول ويستكوت-هورت [4]" ان نسبة الكلمات المقبولة فعلياَ من جميع الاوجه فوق مستوى الشك كبيرة جدا ليست اقل من سبعة اثمان ⅞ الكل. و ⅛ المتبقي يتكون في جزء كبير منه على تغيرات في الترتيب و قراءات تافهة نسبياَ و هى تمثل كل مساحة النقد النصي".

  و يقول ايضاَ [5]"ان مقدار ما يمكن ان يقال عنه تغير اساسي بالكاد يمثل اكثر من جزء من الف (1/1000) في كل النص".

  +  يقول كارت-بربارا الاند " ان كل قراءة موجودة في نص العهد الجديد محفوظة ببأس".[6]

  و يقول ايضاَ "في كل مثال لقراءة نصية فان من الوارد ان نحدد صورة النص الاصلي".[7]

  + جاك فينيجان يقول " لقد تعين ان نساخ الاسفار الكتابية قد مارسوا اهتمام بالغ في نسخ نصوص المخطوطات".[8]

  + عزرا ابوت يقول "من حوالي 150 الف قراءة متنوعة اكثر او اقل من نص العهد الجديد اليوناني نستطيع فصل 19/20 من  اعتباراتنا في الحال من حيث كونها جلياَ مدعومة بسند ضعيف  ولا يوجد ناقد نصي واحد يأخذ بعين الاعتبار بقبولها. هذا يترك لنا 7500 قراءة وايضاَ يبدو بالفحص ان19/20  منها ليس لها وزن يؤثر على ادراك النص فهى تتعلق بالتساؤلات حول الاملاء و ضبط التهجئة و التركيبات النحوية او ترتيب الحروف او اي موضوع متعلق بالتغيرات غير الهامة".[9] 

  + و يذكر فيليب شاف [10]" فقط حوالي 400 قراءة من 100 الف او 150 الف قراءة قد تؤثر على ادراك النص. منها ايضاَ ليس اكثر من خمسين قراءة هامة بالفعل لسبب ما او لآخر وحتى هذه الخمسين قراءة و لا واحدة منها تؤثر على موضوع ايماني او وصية ملزمة تلك المسندة بالفقرات الاخرى الغير مشكوك فيها او بتعليم الكتاب المقدس".


  + اما بخصوص الفرق بين عدد القراءات ومواقع القراءات يقول أ. ت. روبرتسون "اننا لا نعني انه يوجد 200 الف موقع قراءة في العهد الجديد حيث تقع القراءات لكن فقط يوجد 200 الف قراءة متنوعة وفي الكثير من الحالات تحسب على كلمة واحدة".[11]

  + نورمان جيسلر يقول "بامعان النظر في هذه الرسالة: 
  "أنـ#م ربحت عشرة مليون دولار". لاحظوا انه بالرغم من وجود خطأ بنص الرسالة الا ان 100% من الرسالة قد وصل.

  يستكمل جيسلر قائلا: اعتبروا هذا ايضاَ ان الرسالة جاءت في سطرين هكذا:
  "أ#ـتم ربحتم عشرة مليون دولار"
  "أنـ#م ربحتم عشرة مليون دولار"
  هنا نحن متأكدين اكثر من نص الرسالة بالرغم من وجود خطأين فيها. في الواقع كلما زادت الاخطاء زاد التأكد من الرسالة حيث ان كل سطر جديد يجلب تأكيداَ لكل حرف بالرسالة ماعدا واحد. 

  العهد الجديد له 5700 مخطوطة التي تزود المئات بل الالاف من التأكيدات لكل سطر في العهد الجديد".[12]

  + يصرح دانيال والاس [13]قائلا "النص الاغلب (Majority Text) يختلف عن النص المستلم (Textus Receptus) في حوالي 2000 موقع بما يعني ان اتفاق النصين اكثر من 99%. بينما النص الاغلب يختلف عن النص النقدي (critical text) فقط في حوالي 6500 موقع و بكلمات اخرى فان النصين يتفقان في 98% ".

  + بارت ايرمان يقول "في الحقيقة معظم التغيرات الموجودة في المخطوطات المسيحية المبكرة لا علاقة لها بالعقيدة او باللاهوت. بعيدة كل البعد فمعظم التغيرات ناتجة عن اخطاء مجردة , زلات القلم , حذف عرضي , اضافات غير مقصودة , اخطاء في تهجئة الكلمات و هفوات من نوع لآخر".[14]

  + و يقول فريدريك كينيون "ان الفترة بين تأليف الاصول (اسفار العهد الجديد) واقدم شاهد باق صغير جدا حتى انه يمكن اهماله حيث سقطت اخر محاولة للتشكيك في الكتب المقدسة. كل من الموثوقية والسلامة الكاملة لكتب العهد الجديد صارت هي الاساس النهائي".[15]

  و يقول ايضا " انه من المؤكد عملياَ ان القراءة الحقيقية لكل فقرة بها شك محفوظة في وثيقة او اخرى من الوثائق القديمة".[16]


** [1] Patzia, The Making of  the New Testament: Origin, Collection, text and Canon P.137 "most copyists were careful and accurate "*

* [2] Ibid., "There was, for example, no systematic conspiracy to remove references to the blood of Jesus from the text or to insert the doctrine of the Trinity wherever it may have been possible "*

* [3] Ibid., "Again, it bears repeating that no significant doctrine of the New Testament hinges on a variant. …. One can safely—but cautiously—affirm that we have a text which at all significant points gives us what the authors wrote "*

* [4]F. Hort, The New Testament in the Original Greek, Introduction,  p. 2 "the proportion of words virtually accepted on all hands as raised above doubt is very great, not less, on a rough computation, than seven eighths of the whole. The remaining eighth therefore, formed in great part by changes of order and other comparative trivialities, constitutes the whole area of criticism"*

* [5] Ibid., Introduction  P.2 " the amount of what can in any sense be called substantial variation can hardly form more than a thousandth part of the entire text "*

* [6]Kurt and Barbara Aland, The Text Of The New Testament, trans. Erroll F. Rhodes, p. 291 " every reading ever occurring in the New Testament textual tradition is stubbornly preserved "*

* [7] Ibid., P. 289 " in every instance of textual variation it is possible to determine the form of the original text "*

* [8]Jack Finegan, Encountering New Testament Manu******s, p.55 " It has been determined that copyists of the biblical material exercised great care in transcribing manu****** texts "*

* [9]Ezra Abbott, The authorship of the Fourth Gospel, and other critical essays p. 208 "Of the one hundred and fifty thousand various readings, more or less, of the text of the Greek New Testament, we may, as Mr.  Norton has remarked, dismiss nineteen-twentieths from consideration at once, as being obviously of such a character, or supported by so little authority, that no critic would regard them as having any claim to reception.*
*   This leaves, we will say, seven thousand five hundred. But of these, again, it will appear, on examination, that nineteen out of twenty are of no sort of consequence as affecting the sense; they relate to questions of orthography, or grammatical construction, or the order of words, or such other matters as have been mentioned above, in speaking of unimportant variations"*

* [10]Schaff, Philip, Companion to the Greek Testament and  English Version, Rev. ed. P. 177 "Only about 400 of the 100,000 or 150,000 variations materially affect the sense. Of these, again, not more than about fifty are really important for some reason or other; and even of these fifty not one affects an article of faith or a precept of duty which is not abundantly sustained by other and undoubted passages, or by the whole tenor of ******ure teaching"*

* [11]A.T. Robertson, An Introduction to the Textual Criticism of the New Testament , p13 "It is not meant that there are nearly two hundred thousand places in the New Testament where various readings occur ; but only that there are nearly two hundred thousand various readings all told ; and in many cases the ********s so differ among themselves that many are counted on a single word"*

* [12]Naorman Geisler,  www.normangeisler.net/percent-accuracy-nt.html "Consider the following message: *
*   Y#U HAVE WON TEN MILLION. DOLLARS. Notice that even with the error in the text, 100% of the message comes through.*
*   Consider also this message with two lines and two errors.*
*   Y#U HAVE WON TEN MILLION DOLLARS*
*   YO# HAVE WON TEN MILLION DOLLARS*
*   Here we are even more sure of the message with two errors in it. In fact, the more errors like this, the more sure one is of the message since every new line brings a confirmation of every letter except one. The NT has about 5700 manu******s. which provides hundreds, in some cases even thousands of confirmations, of every line in the NT".*

* [13] Daniel B. Wallace, http://bible.org/article/majority-text-and-original-text-are-they-identical  "The Majority Text differs from the Textus Receptus in almost 2,000 places. So the agreement is better than 99 percent. But the Majority Text differs from the modern critical text in only about 6,500 places. In other words the two texts agree almost 98 percent of the time"*

* [14] Bart D. Ehrman, Misquoting Jesus, p.55 "In fact, most of the changes found in early Christian manu******s have nothing to do with theology or ideology. Far and away the most changes are the result of mistakes pure and simple-slips of the pen, accidental omissions, inadvertent additions, misspelled words, blunders of one sort of another"*

* [15]Sir Frederick Kenyon, Our Bible And The Ancient Manu******s, 4th ed., revised, 288 "The interval between the dates of original composition and the earliest extant evidence becomes so small as to be in fact negligible, and the last foundation for any doubt that the ******ures have come down substantially as they were written has now been removed. Both the authenticity and the general integrity of the books of the New Testament may be regarded as finally established"*

* [16]Kenyon, Our Bible and the Ancient Manu******s, p. 23 " it is practically certain that the true reading of every doubtful passage is preserved in some one or other of these ancient authorities "*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة التاسعة عشر


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة العشرين: نشأة النصوص المحلية (الجزء الاول).

  اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll


1.    نشأة النصوص المحلية (Local Texts):

  سنبدأ حوارنا عن انتقال النص اليوناني باستخدام انجيل مرقس كمثال فاذا قبلنا نظرية نشأته في روما فاننا نستطيع ان نقول ان الكنيسة في روما امتلكت المخطوطة الاصلية له.[1]

  و حيث ان روما مدينة كبيرة فانه قد يوجد فيها عدد من الكنائس كل منها يرغب في نسخة من بشارة الانجيل.

  لذلك فليس من غير المحتمل ان ينسخ من المخطوطة الاصلية لانجيل مرقس عدة نسخ لهذه الكنائس.

  و في هذا الزمان فان المسيحيين من المناطق الاخرى في الامبراطورية قد سمعوا عن امتلاك كنيسة روما لهذه المخطوطة فانهم اما سألوا من اجل نسخة لهم او ارسال ناسخ الى روما ليقوم بالمهمة.

  و بحلول القرن الثاني الميلادي فان نسخ من انجيل مرقس قد وجدت طريقها الى المراكز المسيحية الكبرى مثل انطاكية, اورشليم, قيصرية, الاسكندرية و افسس.

  و بالرغم من ان نمط المواصلات في القرن الاول الميلادي كان بدائياَ بالمقارنة بعصرنا الا اننا لا يجب ان ننسى ان الامبراطورية الرومانية قد طورت نظام مدهش للطرق.

  التجارة, الاقتصاد, الحملات الحربية, خدمات البريد, السفر الشخصي و تواصل الافكار بين البلاد المحيطة بمنطقة البحر المتوسط كانت واسعة.

  هذه ايضاَ سمحت بالانتشار السريع للاعمال الادبية بما في ذلك مخطوطات العهد الجديد.

  في دراسة للعالم الدون ابب عن انتقال الرسائل الرسمية و الخاصة في العالم اليوناني الروماني (Greco-Roman) قد صدقت على ما ذكر كما يلي:

  فحسب الدون ابب "فان الرسائل قد تسافر حوالي 800 ميل في شهرين او 350 ميل في 36 يوم او 125 ميل في ثلاثة اسابيع او حوالي 400 ميل في اربعة عشر يوم او 150 ميل في اربعة او ستة او سبعة ايام او خمسة عشر ميل في نفس اليوم".[2]

  سيناريوهات مماثلة لانتقال المخطوطات تكررت في المراكز المسيحية ايضاَ.

  فمثلا عندما استلمت كنيسة الاسكندرية نسخة من انجيل مرقس فان نساخاَ قد انتجوا نسخاَ اضافية من المخطوطة التي امتلكوها.

  بالمثل يمكن تتبع هذه العملية للاناجيل الاخرى و رسائل البولس.

  في هذا الوقت عدد من النصوص المحلية (Local Texts) قد تطورت في المراكز الكبيرة للمسيحية المحيطة بالبحر المتوسط: روما, قرطاج في الغرب, الاسكندرية في مصر, قيصرية, انطاكية, بيزنطة في الشرق.

  و بالاساس فان المخطوطات التي انتشرت في منطقة جغرافية معينة اخذت صفات متشابهة و بالتالي طورت نوع نص (text-type) اختلف بقدر ما عن انواع النصوص في المناطق الاخرى.

   من انواع النصوص الشائعة الاسكندري (Alexandrian) و البيزنطي (Byzantine) و الغربي (Western) و القيصري (Caesarean).

  ان وجود هذه المراكز المسيحية تجعلنا نقدر كم النشاط البحثي الواقع في مرحلة ما بعد الرسل.

  1. مدينة الاسكندرية: كان لها تأثير كبير على دراسة و انتاج مخطوطات العهد الجديد و تطوير الفكر اللاهوتي تحت رئاسة كليمندس و اوريجانوس.

  2. مدينة قيصرية: بالمثل لعبت دور استراتيجي في تطوير التقليد النصي للعهد الجديد.

  لجأ اوريجانوس الى هذه المدينة بعد خروجه من الاسكندرية و هناك اسس المدرسة التفسيرية المشهورة حيث افنى نفسه في العمل الادبي و الوعظ.

  يوسابيوس اسقف قيصرية المشهور ومؤرخ الكنيسة الاولى قد تعلم على تقليد اوريجانوس.

  ويقول الاند ان مدينة قيصرية زمان يوسابيوس في بداية القرن الرابع كانت بلا شك مركز هام في انتاج المخطوطات حيث صدر المرسوم الامبراطوري من الملك قسطنطين بامداد الكنائس في مدينته الجديدة القسطنطينة العاصمة بالمخطوطات[3].

  3. مدينة انطاكية: استمرت ايضاَ انطاكية كمركز هام النشاط الادبي واللاهوتي في سوريا.

  يتحدث التقليد عن احد اللاهوتيين لوسيان 312م. حيث ارتبط اسمه بنشأة النص الكويني (koine) الذي صار اخيراَ النص البيزنطي (Byzantine) الامبراطوري.

  يقول الاند انه في مدينة انطاكية "قد تم صقل الاسلوب الفني لنص العهد الجديد ونقح كنسيا و امتد باخلاص".[4]


  لقد صارت عملية الانتقال اكثر تعقيداَ عندما بدأت تختلط النصوص المحلية في منطقة ما مع نصوص محلية من مناطق اخرى.

  فان ناسخ من مدينة الاسكندرية كمثال حصل على مخطوطة من مدينة روما وقارن هذه المخطوطة بالمخطوطة التي يستخدمها.

  ناسخ اخر من مدينة بيزنطة (Byzantium) و هى اسم اخر لمدينة القسطنطينية (Constantinople) حدث معه نفس الشئ مع مخطوطة من قرطاج و هكذا.

  في كل حالة يقوم الناسخ بتحرير ومراجعة و انتاج نص مختلط (mixed text).

  ان التطور من النص الاصلي ثم النص المحلي الى النص المختلط قد تثبت خلال عصر الاضطهاد للكنيسة تحت حكم الاباطرة الرومانيين داكيوس (Decius) فيما بين عامي (249-251)م. و فالريان (Valerian) فيما بين عامي (253-260)م. و دقلديانوس (Diocletian) فيما بين عامي (284-305)م.

  تحت حكم دقلديانوس كمثال فان محاولات منظمة بدأت في اضطهاد الكنيسة المسيحية عن طريق تدمير المخطوطات وابنية الكنائس و رعاة الكنيسة.

  لقد صور يوسابيوس بوضوح حرق الكتب المقدسة علنياَ و اضطهاد الشهداء في الاسكندرية.

  و يقول "كل هذه الامور تمت فينا عندما نظرنا بأعيننا الى بيوت الصلاة تهدم الى اساساتها و الكتب المقدسة تطرح للنيران في وسط الاسواق".[5]

  و يقول ايضاَ "ان المراسيم الامبراطورية صدرت في كل مكان توصي بان تسوى الكنائس بالارض و الكتب المقدسة تدمر بالنيران".[6]

  و عندما صارت الديانة المسيحية هى الديانة الرسمية للامبراطورية تحت حكم الامبراطور قسطنطين في القرن الرابع تأسست الكنائس الجديدة عبر الامبراطورية.

  و صارت تنسخ المخطوطات باحتراف وتقارن مع المراكز الاخرى. فقد كلف قسطنطين بنسخ خمسين نسخة من الكتب المقدسة لاجل الكنائس في القسطنطينية.

  عدد من الدارسين يعرف المخطوطة الفاتيكانية بانها احد هؤلاء النسخ الخمسين بالرغم من الدليل غير حاسم.

  4. مدينة القسطنطينية: صارت هى المركز الديني في كنائس الشرق التي تتحدث اليونانية. المخطوطات من المناطق الاخرى وجدت طريقها الى العاصمة ثم قورنت بالمخطوطات الاخرى. كل هذا العمل النقدي انتج النص الموحد (standardized text).

  هذا كان تطور هام في الدراسات النصية لانه بحلول القرن الثامن صار النص البيزنطي هو الشكل الكنسي السائد للعهد الجديد في كل العالم المتحدث باليونانية والذي صار اساس النص المستلم (Textus Receptus).[7]

  النص المستلم (received text) المحرر بواسطة ايرازموس صار هو اساس طبعة الملك جيمس (King James Version) عام 1611م. 


تصنيف و علاقات النسب بين المخطوطات (Classification and Genealogical Relationships):[8]
  بالنسبة للعهد الجديد فحيث كان ينسخ عبر الامبراطورية الرومانية فقد ظهرت قراءات متميزة في منطقة ما او اقليم وبناء على هذا الاساس فانه يمكن تجميع معظم المخطوطات في ثلاثة نصوص عريضة (Text-Types) و هى النص الاسكندري (Alexandrian), الغربي (Western) و البيزنطي (Byzantine).

  اما بالنسبة للنص القيصري (Caesarean) فقد كان يعتقد لعدة عقود انه يضمن نصا رابعا في الاناجيل فقط.

  كل من انواع النصوص هذه يحدد على اساس الدرجة العالية من الاتفاق بين مخطوطات معينة في مجموعة من القراءات المميزة.

1. النص الاسكندري (Alexandrian Text-Type):
  لقد اخذ هذا الاسم لان معظم المخطوطات التي تنتمي لهذا النوع من النصوص يأتي من مصر و في وقت ما كان يعتقد ان النص الاسكندري كان عبارة عن اصدار منقح يرجع لاواخر القرن الثالث الميلادي قام به علماء الاسكندرية على نص العهد الجديد.

  الا ان الاكتشاف الحديثة خاصة للبرديات (P46), (P75) اظهرت ان هذا النص كان موجود بالفعل قبل نهاية القرن الثاني.

  "وهذا يعني ان النص الاسكندري ناتج عن عملية نسخ و نقل مسيطرة و مراقبة بعناية".[9]

  اما بالنسبة لمصادر النص الاسكندري فتنقسم لمجموعتين كما يلي:

  أ‌.   المصادر الاولية (Primary): ويطلق عليه احيانا النص المحايد (Neutral) كما اسماه ويستكوت-هورت او النص الاسكندري الاولي (Pro-Alexandrian) كما اسماه الاند. 
  كما في البردية (P46), (P66), (P75), والمخطوطات السينائية (א), الفاتيكانية (B), العلامة اوريجانوس.

  ب‌. المصادر الثانوية (Secondary): و يطلق عليه النص الاسكندري (Alexandrian) كما اسماه ويستكوت-هورت او النص الاسكندري المتأخر (Later Alexandrian) كما اسماه الاند.
  كما في المخطوطات (C), (L), الواشنطونية (W), (33), (892), (1739), و اباء الاسكندرية المتأخرين مثل ديدموس.

  2. النص الغربي (Western Text-Type):
  يتساوى مع النص الاسكندري في الاقدمية لكنه اوسع انتشار جغرافياَ مصادره الرئيسية نشأت من شمال افريقيا و ايطاليا و الغول (Gaul) و سوريا و مصر.

  لقد اخذ النص الغربي اسمه نظرا لان مصادره ارتبطت بالغرب في روما وشمال افريقيا و الغول (Gaul) الاان الاكتشافات التالية اظهرت ان هذا النص كان اوسع انتشارا في انحاء الامبراطورية الرومانية و يعتقد انه نشأ في الشرق وربما في مصر.[10]

  الا ان النص الغربي يفتقر الى التجانس والتماسك الذي يتميز به النصين الاخرين. و يبدو انه يمثل نصاَ غير منظم في نسخه و ترجمته. 

  ويتميز بالتمديدات التوفيقية (harmonistic tendencies) حيث نجد ان النص الغربي اطول بـ 8% عن النص الاسكندري في سفر اعمال الرسل.

  كما يتميز النص الغربي باعادة الصياغة (paraphrasing), استبدال المترادفات (substitution of synonyms), الاضافات و مجموعة صغيرة من المحذوفات.

  3. النص البيزنطي (Byzantine Text-Type):
  و يعرف ايضاَ بالنص الكويني (Koine), النص السرياني (Syrian), النص الاغلب (Majority) ويمثل 80% من المخطوطات المعروفة.

  بالرغم من وجود بعض القراءات البيزنطية القديمة الا ان النص البيزنطي ظهر في منتصف القرن الرابع بين عدد من اباء ميدنة انطاكية.

  و هكذا فان النص البيزنطي هو النص الاكبر و المتأخر في الثلاثة نصوص ويعتبر ثانوياَ في قراءاته المتميزة [صقل النحو (smoothing out grammar), التزويد بكلمات و ضمائر, توفيق الفقرات (harmonization), ازالة الغموض, دمج القراءات (conflation) الموجودة في النص الاسكندري والغربي].

  ايضاَ يعتبر النص البيزنطي "الاقل قيمة في استعادة النص الاصلي".[11]

  ان ظاهرة علاقات النسب بين المخطوطات ليست مهمة فقط في تصنيف المخطوطات لكن في تقييم المخطوطات ايضاَ.

  عند تقييم المخطوطات فهذا يعني "ان المخطوطات يجب ان توزن و لا تعد"[12].

  و لانه 10000 نسخة من خطأ هى خطأ فان عدد مخطوطات نوع نص معين التي تدعم قراءة محددة هى ذات اهمية قليلة.


  ان قراءات المخطوطات و انواع النصوص يجب ان تقدر على اساس المنشأ و الصفة و بعض الاعتبارات الاخرى.

  و هذا يفسر لماذا يوضع النص البيزنطي في مرتبة اقل من حيث الاهمية عن النصين الاخرين بالرغم من انه يمثل 80% من كل المخطوطات المعروفة.



** [1] Patzia, The making of the New Testament : Origin, collection, text & canon P.131

 [2] Eldon J. Epp, Gordon D. Fee, Studies in the Theory and Method of New Testament Textual Criticism P. 287

 [3] Aland and Aland, Text of the New Testament, p. 66

 [4] Ibid., P. 64 " was polished stylistically, edited ecclesiastically, and expanded devotionally ".

 [5] Eusebius, ecclesiastical history VIII.2 "All these things were fulfilled in us, when we saw with our own eyes the houses of prayer thrown down to the very foundations, and the Divine and Sacred ******ures committed to the flames in the midst of the market-places".

 [6] Ibid., " royal edicts were published everywhere, commanding that the churches be leveled to the ground and the ******ures be destroyed by fire ".

 [7] Metzger, Text of the New Testament, p. 170 " the prevailing ecclesiastical form of the New Testament throughout the Greek-speaking world, and eventually constituted the basis of the Textus Receptus".

 [8] Black & Dockery, Interpreting  the New Testament: Essays on Methods and Issues P.50

 [9]Ibid., "Thus it appears to represent the result of a carefully controlled and supervised process of copying and transmission".

 [10] Ibid., "Discoveries since then, however, have made clear that this early textual tradition was widely disseminated throughout the Roman Empire and may have originated in the East, perhaps in Egypt "

 [11] Ibid., "Thus it is the largest and latest of the three major text-types and, in view of the obvious secondary character of many of its distinctive readings,29 also the least valuable for recovering the original text".

 [12] Ibid., "MSS must be weighed rather than counted ".*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة العشرون


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الحادية و العشرين: نشأة النصوص المحلية (الجزء الثاني).

اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll



نشأة العائلات (Origin Of Families):[1]

  متى و أين ظهرت هذه العائلات ؟؟
  هذه المعلومات متاحة بدرجة كبيرة من الثقة من خلال الترجمات القديمة والاقتباسات الكتابية لاباء الكنيسة الاوائل.

  توجد اقدم ترجمات للعهد الجديد في ثلاثة لغات و هى السريانية و اللاتينية والقبطية.

  1. اللغة السريانية: سادت في اقليم سوريا خلال ازمنة العهد الجديد و لعدة قرون بعدها.

  اجزاء اساسية من العهد الجديد باللغة السريانية ظهرت ليس متأخرا عن منتصف القرن الثاني.

  الترجمة السريانية من هذه الفترة و في المجمل تتبع النص الغربي (Western Text-Type) و لكنها تتضمن قراءات من النص القيصري (Caesarean)  بصفة عرضية.

  2. الكثيرين تحدثوا باللغة اللاتينية خلال هذه الازمنة المبكرة في مناطق غرب البحر المتوسط بما في ذلك شمال افريقيا وايطاليا.

  الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة نشأت في حوالي عام 150م. و من الواضح انها تتبعت مخطوطات يونانية من العائلة الغربية (Western).

  3. الترجمة القبطية القديمة نشأت حوالي عام 200م. في ارض مصر.

  المخطوطات من هذا النوع تقع في خط قراءات العائلة الاسكندرية (Alexandrian).

  لذلك فان الترجمات القديمة تعكس الثلاثة انواع من النصوص التي ظهرت بنهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي.

  و بتتبع كتاب الكنيسة الاوائل الذين اقتبسوا من الكتب المقدسة فانه يؤكد هذه الازمنة والاماكن لهذه العائلات الثلاثة.

  العلامة ترتليان من اباء القرن الثاني الميلادي في شمال افريقيا, ايرينيؤس من اباء الكنيسة في القرن الثاني باسيا الصغرى, ايطاليا و الغول (Gaul) وتاتيان من الكنيسة السريانية في القرن الثاني الميلادي كمثال للاباء الذين تتبعوا قراءات النص الغربي.

  كليمندس الاسكندري من اباء الكنيسة في القرن الثاني الميلادي اقتبس عادة قراءات النص الاسكندري في كتاباته.

  العلامة اوريجانوس من اباء الكنيسة في القرن الثالث الذي قضى سنواته الاخيرة في قيصرية اختار القراءات التي تنتمي لعائلة النص القيصري.

  اذن هناك دعم قوي يثبت ظهور عائلات النص القيصري, الغربي و الاسكندري في هذه المناطق المنفصلة بنهاية القرن الثاني.

  و لكن اين كان النص البيزنطي ؟؟
  ان غياب الاشارات المميزة لهذه العائلة خلال القرون الاولى للعصر المسيحي ملفت للنظر.

  ان اقدم دليل لهذه العائلة يوجد في الترجمات باللغة السريانية و يرجع للقرن الرابع او الخامس فيما يعرف بالبشيطا (Peshitta).

  و اقدم كاتب اقتبس من الكتب المقدسة ويعكس قراءات نص هذه العائلة هو القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الذي عاش خلال القرن الرابع و بداية الخامس.

  ان الظهور المتاخر للنص البيزنطي (Byzantine Text-Type) ادت الى الاستنتاج بان هذا النص لم يكن له وجود كعائلة متميزة قبل القرن الرابع.

  "ان النص البيزنطي نص اطول نتيجة مجهودات لتضمين اكبر عدد من القراءات من العائلات الاخرى".[2]

  ليس كل العلماء يقبلون الظهور المتأخر للنص البيزنطي. القليل يجادل بقوة من اجل وضع النص البيزنطي في القرن الثاني كما في العائلات الاخرى.

  احد هؤلاء العلماء ستورز (Sturz) الذي اعد قائمة بمائة و خمسين قراءة بيزنطية مميزة (distinctly Byzantine) وجدت في برديات القرن الثاني و الثالث الميلادي.

  الا ان هذه القائمة تتضمن قراءات ربما ظهرت عرضياَ بغير قصد دون تاثير من عائلة النص.

شواهد انواع النصوص (Witnesses):[3]
1. شواهد النص البيزنطي (Byzantine Text-Type):
  أ. في الاناجيل:
  المخطوطة الاسكندرية (A), (E), (F), (G), (H), (K), (M), (P), (S), (U), (V), و المخطوطة الواشنطونية (W) في انجيل متى و (لوقا 8: 13-24: 53), (υ), (γ), (δ) ماعدا انجيل مرقس, (ψ), (‌‍ω) ومعظم المخطوطات ذات الخط الصغير, ترجمة البشيطا السريانية (Peshitta) و القوطية (Gothic), القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم (Chrysostom).

  ب. الاعمال:
  المخطوطة (H), (L), (P), (S) ومعظم المخطوطات ذات الخط الصغير, ترجمة البشيطا السريانية (Peshitta) و القوطية (Gothic), القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم (Chrysostom).

  جـ. رسائل الجامعة:
  المخطوطة (H), (K), (L), (S), (42), (398) ومعظم المخطوطات ذات الخط الصغير, ترجمة البشيطا السريانية (Peshitta) و القوطية (Gothic), القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم (Chrysostom).

  د. الرؤيا:
  المخطوطة (Q), (046), (82), (93), (429), (469), (808), (920), (2048).

2. شواهد النص الاسكندري (Alexandrian Text-Type):
  أ. في الاناجيل:
  البردية (P66), (P75) و معظم البرديات الاخري الى حد ما, المخطوطة السينائية (א) ماعدا (يوحنا 1: 1-8: 38), الفاتيكانية (B), الافرايمية (C), (L), (T), و المخطوطة الواشنطونية (W) في (لوقا 1-8: 12, يوحنا 5: 12 الى اخره), (X), (Z), (δ) في مرقس, (Ξ), (ψ) في مرقس و جزئيا في لوقا ويوحنا, (059), (0162), (20), (33), (81), (164), (215), (376), (579), (718), (850), (892), (1241), (1739), الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية (Sahidic) و البحيرية (Bohairic), كليمندس الاسكندري, العلامة اوريجانوس, القديس ديديموس الضرير (Didymus).

  ب. الاعمال:
  البردية (P46), (P50) (P74), والمخطوطة السينائية (א), الاسكندرية (A), الفاتيكانية (B), الافرايمية (C), (ψ), (048), (076), (096), (6), (33), (81), (104), (326), (1175).

  جـ. رسائل البولس:
  البردية (P64) والمخطوطة السينائية (א), الاسكندرية (A), الفاتيكانية (B), الافرايمية (C), (H), (I), (M), (P), (ψ), (048), (081), (088), (0220),(6), (33), (81), (104), (326), (1175), (1739), (1908), الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية (Sahidic), البحيرية (Bohairic).

  د. رسائل الجامعة:
  البردية (P20), (P23), (P72), المخطوطة السينائية (א), الاسكندرية (A), الفاتيكانية (B), الافرايمية (C), (P), (ψ), (048), (056), (0142), (0156), (0167), (6), (33), (81), (89), (104), (323), (1175), (1739), (2298).

  هـ. الرؤيا:
  البردية (P47), والمخطوطة السينائية (א), الاسكندرية (A), الافرايمية (C), (P), (0169), (0207), (61), (94), (241), (254), (1006), (1175), (1611), (1841), (1852), (2040), (2344), (2351).

3. شواهد النص الغربي (Western Text-Type):
  أ. الاناجيل:
  البردية (P25), (P37), المخطوطة السينائية (א) في (يوحنا 1: 1-8: 38), البيزية (D), الواشنطونية (W) في (مرقس 1: 1-5: 30), (0177) في (لوقا 22: 44-56, 61-63), الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة (Old Latin), الفولجاتا (Vulgate), السرياني السينائي (Sinaitic), السرياني الكوريتوني (Curetonian), العلامة ترتليان, ايرينيؤس, مركيون, كبريانوس, اغسطينوس, (Ambrosiaster).

  ب. الاعمال:
  البردية (P29), (P38), (P41), (P48), المخطوطة البيزية (D), (E), (066), (1), (36), (255), (257), (338), (383), (440), (614), (913), (1108), (1245), (1518), (1611), (1739), (1874), (2138), (2298), اللاتيني القديم, الفولجاتا, الاباء اللاتين المبكرين.

  جـ. رسائل البولس:
  المخطوطة البيزية (D), (E), (F), (G), (88), (181), (915), (917), (1836), (1898), (1912), اللاتيني القديم, الفولجاتا, الاباء اللاتين المبكرين, الاباء السريان حتى عام 450م.

  د. رسائل الجامعة:
  المخطوطة البيزية (D), (E), اللاتيني القديم, الفولجاتا, ايرينيؤس, ترتليان, كبريانوس, اغسطينوس.

  هـ. الرؤيا:
  المخطوطة (F), اللاتيني القديم.

4. شواهد ما يعرف بالنص القيصري (Caesarean):
  البردية (P37), (P45) في مرقس, والمخطوطة الواشنطونية (W) في (مرقس 5: 31-16: 8), (θ), (0188), العائلة (f1)=[(1), (22), (118), (131), (209), (872), (1278), (1582), (2193)], العائلة (f13)=[(13), (69), (124), (174), (230), (346), (543), (788), (828), (983), (1689)], (28), (157), (565), (700), (1071), (1275), (1604), الترجمة الجورجية (Georgian), الارمنية (Armenian), السرياني الفلسطيني (Palestinian), يوسابيوس القيصري, كيرلس الاورشليمي (Cyril-Jerusalem).

التعريف بانواع النصوص (Recognition of Text Types):[4]

+ العالم هـرمان فون سودن (Hermann Freiherr von Soden):
  لقد قام العالم فون سودن بتصنيف انواع النصوص و باختصار كما يلي:

  1. النص الكويني (Koine): و هو معرف بحرف (K=kappa) من الكلمة اليونانية (κοινη) و هو يتطابق مع النص السرياني كما اسماه ويستكوت-هورت و المعروف بالنص البيزنطي.

  2. النص الهيسيخي (Hesychian): ويختصر بالحرف اليوناني (H=Eta) من الكلمة اليونانية (ησυχιος) حيث ينسب عملية تنقيح النص (recension) للاسقف المصري هيسيخيوس (Hesychius).

  ويتمثل في المخطوطات الفاتيكانية (B) والسينائية (א) و الترجمات القبطية وغيرها و هو يكافئ النص النص المحايد و الاسكندري كما اسماه ويستكوت-هورت.

  3. النص الاورشليمي (Jerusalem):
  و يرمز له بالحرف اليوناني (I=Iota) من الكلمة (ιεροσαλυμα) و يتمثل في المخطوطة البيزية (D) و غيرها. وهو يكافئ النص الغربي.

+ هيلمان ستريتر (Burnett Hillman Streeter):
  كما دفع ستريتر فيما بين عامي (1874-1934)م. بفكرة تجميع المخطوطات في اتجاه التعريف بالنصوص المحلية (Local Texts).

  كانت نظريته بان مجموعات المخطوطات يمكن تعريفها كممثل للنص السائد في المراكز المسيحية المختلفة و هذه النصوص باختصار كما يلي:

  1. مدينة الاسكندرية (Alexandria): 
  و ينسب الى التنقيح الذي قام به الاسقف هيسيخيوس عام 307م. و يوجد في المخطوطات الفاتيكانية و السينائية واخواتهما و هو يكافئ النص المحايد والاسكندري كما اسماه  ويستكوت-هورت.
  2. مدينة انطاكية (Antioch):
  و يوجد في السرياني القديم
  3. مدينة قيصرية (Caesarea):
  و يوجد في المخطوطة (θ), و العائلات (f1), (f13), و في نص اوريجانوس بعد انتقاله الى مدينة قيصرية عام 232م.

  4. مدينة ايطاليا و الغول (Italy & Gaul):
  و يوجد في المخطوطة البيزية (D) واخواتها.

  5. مدينة قرطاج (Carthage):
  و يوجد في مخطوطات اللاتيني القديم.

  هذين النصين الاخرين يكافئان النص الغربي كما اسماه ويستكوت-هورت.

  6. مدينة بيزنطة (Byzantium):
  ربما انتج هذا النص لوسيان الانطاكي (Lucian of Antioch) عام312م. ويوجد في المخطوطة الاسكندرية (A) في الاناجيل و في المخطوطات ذات الخط الكبير (Uncials) المتأخرة و مخطوطات الخط الصغير (Manuscules) و يكافئ النص السرياني كما اسماه ويستكوت-هورت و في النص المستلم (Textus Recetus) ايضاَ.َ

  و من هذه جميعها "فان النص الاسكندري الموجود في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (Codex Vaticanus) و السينائية (Codex Sinaiticus) هو الافضل".[5]

+ هانز ليتزمان (Hans Lietzmann):
  و في اعمال ليتزمان فيما بين عامي (1875-1945)م. فقد اتجه الى دراسة رسائل البولس (Pauline Letters).

  و في هذه الاعمال نجد ان ليتزمان قال ان البرديات المبكرة لمجموعة تشيستر بيتي خاصة البردية (P46) المؤرخة لعام 200م. هى مثال هام جدا يظهر نوع المخطوطات لاسفار العهد الجديد التي انتشرت في القرن الثاني و الثالث الميلادي.

  ايضاَ المخطوطات التي استخدمها اباء الكنيسة في القرن الثالث مثل كليمندس الاسكندري 200م. اوريجانوس 253م. كانت من هذه النوعية.

  هذه النوعية من المخطوطات كانت هى الاساس الذي اعتمدت عليه الترجمة القبطية في مصر و الترجمة اللاتينية في الغرب.

  و في القرن الرابع بالاسكندرية قام هيسيخيوس الاسقف و الشهيد (قد ذكره جيروم) بعمل تنقيح للنص معتمدا على عدد من البرديات حيث وازن بين القراءات و انشأ نصا جيدا. حيث صار هو النص الرسمي لبطريركية الاسكندرية.

  اخيرا اجتمعت قراءات النص (H) والغربي في شكل متأخر و شامل للنص الذي ساد في العالم بيزنطي من سوريا الى القسطنطينية.

  من هذه العائلات الثلاث استنتج ليتزمان ان النص الكويني (koine) هو نص ثانوي و النص الغربي قديم لكن تقيمه لابد ان ينبثق من خلال المعايير الداخلية مع اعتبار القراءات المتفردة اما النص المصري فهو اصلي لكن حتى في قراءاته لابد من الحكم عليه من خلال الاحتمالات الداخلية.


** [1] Thomas, How to choose a Bible version : An introductory guide to English translations P.58*

* [2] Ibid., " It is a longer text, and its length, at least in part, results from an effort to include as many readings as possible from the other families ".*

* [3]Black, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide P.63*

* [4]Finegan, Encountering New Testament Manu******s: A Working Introduction to Textual Criticism. P.70*

* [5] Ibid., " Of them all, the Alexandrian text, found in Codex Vaticanus and Codex Sinaiticus, is the best ".*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة الواحد والعشرون


----------



## ابن الكلمة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رابط المقال رقم 21 مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال .... *
*الرجاء إصلاحه .......................*
*شكراً *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن الكلمة قال:


> *رابط المقال رقم 21 مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال .... *
> *الرجاء إصلاحه .......................*
> *شكراً *



Done...:08:​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*لتحميل المقالة الاولى  هنا
*





*لتحميل المقالة الثانية   الرابط 
*




* تحميل المقالة الثالثة
*




* تحميل المقالة الرابعة
*




* تحميل المقالة الخامسة**
*




*تحميل المقالة السادسة
*




*تحميل المقالة السابعة
*




* تحميل المقالة الثامنة
*




*تحميل المقالة التاسعة
*




*تحميل المقالة العاشرة
*




*تحميل المقالة الحادية عشرة
*




*تحميل المقالة الثانية عشر
*




* تحميل المقالة الثالثة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة الرابعة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة الخامسة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة السادسة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة السابعة عشر
*




*لتحميل المقالة الثامنة عشر
*




*لتحميل المقالة التاسعة عشر 
*




*لتحميل المقالة العشرون 
*




*لتحميل المقالة الواحد والعشرون





*​*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الثانية و العشرين: نشأة النصوص المحلية (الجزء الثالث).

اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll



نظريات تاريخ مخطوطات العهد الجديد (Theories of the History of New Testament Manu******s):[1]

  احد النتائج المؤكدة (assured results) في النقد النصي  لفترة طويلة كانت قناعة هورت بالنص المحايد (Neutral Text) هذا كان نتاج عملية تنقيح مدروسة في الاسكندرية باواخر القرن الثالث و بداية القرن الرابع.

  هذا الرأي اكتسب قبولا بعد استخدام بوسيت (Wilhelm Bousset) دليل البرديات المبكرة التي اظهرت ان هذه النصوص المبكرة شهدت حالة اكثر اختلاطأ بين انواع النصوص عما اقترحه هورت.

  ان النشاط التنقيحي للنساخ المسيحيين في الاسكندرية انتج نص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B) و المخطوطة الاسكندرية (A) عملية التنقيح هذه ارتبطت باسم هيسيخيوس الذي مات شهيدا في اضطهاد دقلديانوس.

  و حيث انه لم توجد برديات مبكرة تحتوي على نوع نص نقي فان العلماء نادوا ما عرف بنص ما قبل التنقيح (pre-recensional) او النص الاسكندري الاولي (proto-Alexandrian).

  في عام 1961م. نشرت البردية (P75) التي تعود لاواخر القرن الثاني و اوائل القرن الثالث و تحتوي على اجزاء اساسية من انجيل لوقا و يوحنا.

  اظهرت دراسة كارلو مارتيني (Carlo M. Martini) للبردية (P75) مدى التقارب الشديد بين هذه البردية مع المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B).

  مما ادى الى القول بان "نص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية له وجود بالفعل في القرن الثاني الميلادي"[2].

  و هنا يظهر تساؤل هل البردية (P75) ناتجة عن عمل تنقيحي (a revised text) ؟؟

  الاجابة لا... و ذلك للاسباب التالية:
  1. وجود 76 قراءة غير مصححة و بدون معنى مما يدلل على ان الناسخ انتج المخطوطة بدون مراجعة جدية.

  2. كل من التقارب بين البردية (P75) والمخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B) و طبيعة الخلاف الموجود يطرح فكرة وجود مخطوطة "سلف مشتركة" (common ancestor).

  فاذا كانت البردية (P75) ليست نص مراجع انتج في القرن الثاني و لا هى نتاج عملية تنقيح فاننا يجب ان نستنتج بديلا ثالثا و هو ان "راي هورت كان صحيحا بالاساس عندما افترض ان النص المصري هو تقليد محفوظ بعناية و ليس ناتج عن عملية تنقيح على الاطلاق"[3].

  "هذه المخطوطات تمثل شكلا نقيا لعملية حفظ لخط متصل نقي ينحدر من النص الاصلي"[4].

المنظور الديناميكي للانتقال النصي (dynamic view of textual transmission):[5]
  يقترح الدون ابب (Eldon J. Epp) نظرة ديناميكية لانتقال نص العهد الجديد حيث يقول ان هناك ثلاثة مجموعات من النصوص المبكرة و هى:

  1. مجموعة النص "B": و هى تمثل اقدم مجموعة من المخطوطات المبكرة و التي يمكن تحديدها في الخط المتصل بين البردية (P75) و المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B) و بالتوازي مع [البردية (P66), السينائية فيماعدا انجيل يوحنا, المخطوطات (L), (33), البردية (P46) و المخطوطة (1739) في البولس].

  هذه المجموعة معروفة تقليدياَ بالنص المصري او الاسكندري او المحايد.

  2. مجموعة النص "D": و هى تتكون من ثلاثة برديات و مخطوطة خط كبير احدة ترجع لما قبل القرن الرابع تتضمن انجيل لوقا و الاعمال [(P48), (P38), (P69), (0171)].

  هذه المجموعة معروفة تقليدياَ بالنص الغربي.

  3. مجموعة النص "C": و هى المجموعة تقف في المنتصف بين المجموعتين "B" و "D" هذا النص باقي في مجموعة للاناجيل في البردية (P45) والمخطوطة (W).

  يتحدث الدون عن مجموعة رابعة.
  4. مجموعة النص "A": تتضمن المخطوطة الاسكندرية (A) لكنها ليست ضمن المجموعات المبكرة حيث لا تحتوي على ممثل من البرديات المبكرة.

  هذه المجموعة لها دعم من برديات تعود الى القرن السادس و ما بعد البردية (P84), (P68), (P42).

  و يجادل ابب ان هذه المجموعات تمثل ثلاثة انواع نصوص محددة التي وجدت حوالي عام 200م. 

  و يقول: "تلميحات عديدة في برديات العهد الجديد تطرح ان عمليات توحيد النص (standardization) وجدت بالفعل في نهاية القرن الاول او بداية القرن الثاني لانتقال النصوص المسيحية مثل شكل المجلد (codex) وتقنية الاختصارات المقدسة (nomina sacra) و الوجود المحتمل لاماكن نسخ المخطوطات (******oria)"[6]. 

  "عمليات التوحيد هذه تجيز لنا ان نقول بان برديات العهد الجديد المبكرة لها اسلاف (antecedents) ترجع الى قرن اقدم من زمن هذه البرديات"[7].

طرق تجميع مخطوطات العهد الجديد (Method in Grouping New Testament Manu******s):[8]
  اقترح كولويل عدة مصطلحات فنية محددة لتجميع المخطوطات و هى:

  1. العائلة (family): و هى اصغر مجموعة معرفة و هى ايضاَ متجانسة نسبياَ.

  ان المخطوطات التي تصنع العائلة (family) عادة متقاربة في الزمان والمكان كما انها تتفق الى حد كبير في قراءاتها التي تنبثق نسبياَ (genealogically) من المخطوطة "الام" (archetype) التي منها انحدرت هذه المخطوطات.

  و من امثلة هذه الفئة العائلة (f1)

  2. العشيرة (tribe): هي مجموعة متوسطة في حجمها اكبر من العائلة (family) و اصغر من نوع النص (text-type).

  المخطوطات التي تشكل العشيرة (tribe) تعرض بما لايدع مجال للشك علاقات متبادلة الا ان نموذج قراءات هذه المجموعة معقد الى حد ما.

  و من امثلة هذه المجموعة ما يعرف بشواهد النص القيصري.

  3. نوع النص (text-type): هو اكبر مجموعة مرتبطة بالمخطوطات. هذه الفئة تطبق على ثلاثة مجموعات كبيرة للشواهد الاسكندرية و الشواهد الغربية و الشواهد البيزنطية.

  و يقسم فريدريك كينيون (Kenyon) هذه المجموعات حسب التالي:[9]

  1. نوع النص "Alpha": تتطابق مع ما يعرف بالنص البيزنطي (koine) ويقترب مع نص المخطوطة الاسكندرية في الاناجيل.
  2. نوع النص "Beta": و هو ما يعرف بالنص الاسكندري و يقترب مع نص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية.
  3. نوع النص "Delta": يشير الى ما يسمى بالنص الغربي و يقترب من نص المخطوطة البيزية.

  و يقترح كينيون ايضاَ:
  4. نوع النص "Gamma": و هو الحرف الثالث من الابجدية اليونانية ويتفق مع النص القيصري و يقترب من نص المخطوطة (Codex Koridethi) و لكن هذه الفئة مع المخطوطات المرتبطة بها يتعامل معها على اساس انها عشيرة (tribe) عن كونها نوع نص (text-type).

طرق تأسيس العلاقات الكمية بين أنواع النص من مخطوطات العهد الجديد (Method in Establishing Quantitative Relationships between Text-Types of New Testament Manu******s):[10]

  اما عن كيفية التعرف على المخطوطات من حيث انتسابها معاَ في عائلة او عشير او نوع نص فهى حسب الخطوات الثلاث التالية:

  الخطوة الاولى: هى تمهيدية و تعتمد على مرجعية تعددية القراءات (multiple readings).

  حيث تعد قائمة بالقراءات على الاقل من الاشكال الثلاثة المعروفة الاسكندري, الغربي, و البيزنطي ثم يتم تحليل المخطوطة عن طريق حساب عدد الاتفاقات التي تظهرها المخطوطة مع كل نوع نص.

  الخطوة الثانية: هى تاسيس اتفاق المخطوطة موضوع الدراسة في نقطة القراءات الغريبة و الموافقة و تلك الغير موجودة في المجموعات الاخرى.

  الخطو الثالثة: هى تأسيس اتفاق المخطوطة موضوع الدراسة مع نفس نوع النص بأغلبية كبيرة في كل الحالات حيثما وجدت قراءة بين المخطوطات اليونانية.

  ما يهمنا في هذا الموضوع هو مدى التشارك في القراءات بغض النظر عن حكم هذه القراءة كونها اصلية او معطوبة.



** [1] McKnight, The face of New Testament studies: A survey of recent research P.65*

* [2] Ibid., "The discovery of  P75 showed that the text of Codex B existed already in the second century ".*

* [3] Ibid., "Hort was basically correct when he surmised that the Egyptian text type is a carefully preserved tradition and not a recension at all ".*

* [4] Ibid., "These MSS seem to represent a ‘relatively pure’ form of preservation of a ‘relatively pure’ line of descent from the original text ".*

* [5] Eldon J. Epp, Gordon D. Fee, Studies in the Theory and Method of New Testament Textual Criticism P. 274-297*

* [6] Ibid., "Several hints, found in the NT (and in other Christian) papyri themselves, suggest that standardization procedures were in existence already in the late first or early second century for the transmission of Christian texts, such as the codex form, the nomina sacra techniques, and the possible presence of ******oria".*

* [7] Ibid., "These standardization procedures permit us to claim that our very earliest NT papyri had antecedents or ancestors as much as a century earlier than their own time".*

* [8] Ernest Cadman Colwell, Studies in methodology in textual criticism of the New Testament P. 1-25*

* [9] Frederic G. Kenyon, The Text of the Greek Bible P. 197*

* [10] Ernest Cadman Colwell, Studies in methodology in textual criticism of the New Testament P. 26-62*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة الثانية والعشرون


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد

سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي

المقالة الثالثة و العشرين: معايير النقد النصي (الجزء الاول).

اعداد:   lll athenagoras lll



7. معايير النقد النصي (Principles Of Textual Criticism):
  اذا اخذنا احد الامثلة المذكورة في موضوع الاخطاء النسخية العارضة او المقصودة فان السؤال التالي يطرح نفسه ... كيف نقرر اي القراءات هى الاصلية؟

  من المعروف انه توجد قراءة وحيدة هى الاصلية.

  لقد طور علماء النقد النصي نظام من المعايير (Criteria) التي ترشدهم خلال البحث في تحديد الصياغة المحتملة للنص الاصلي.

  يقول مايكل هولمز (Michael Holmes) "ان القراءة التي تفسر سبب وجود القراءات الاخرى هى الاصلية"[1].

  ان الادراك الكامل لمهمة اعادة بناء نص العهد الجديد الشاقة من بين الاف المخطوطات التي تتضمن عشرات الالاف من القراءات يمكن ان تستمد من دراسة كيفية مباشرة الناقد النصي لعمله.

  ان الادلة المتاحة للنقد النصي في نوعين خارجي و داخلي.

أ. الدليل الخارجي (External Evidence):
  ان الدليل الخارجي يسعى لتحديد اي القراءات هى المدعومة بأكثر الشواهد موثوقية من المخطوطات اليونانية والترجمات القديمة واقتباسات الاباء.[2]

  معظم هذه الشواهد يمكن تجميعها في واحد من ثلاثة عائلات اساسية حسب القراءات المختلفة الموجودة:
  -   النص الاسكندري (Alexandrian Text):  قد سميت هكذا لانه يبدو انه ظهر في الاسكندرية و حولها بمصر ويمثل في غالبية البرديات و لعديد من مخطوطات الخط الكبير مثل الاسكندرية و الفاتيكانية والافرايمية والترجمات القبطية واباء الاسكندرية المعتبرين مثل كليمندس واوريجانوس.

  يتميز النص الاسكندري بالقراءات الاقصر والاكثر صعوبة و بالتصحيحات النحوية المشذبة.

  بالرغم من ان العديد من الباحثين يفضلون النص الاسكندري الا ان البعض الاخر وضعوا قراءاته في موضع تساؤل خاصة حينما تقف في جانب وحيدة.

  و يجب ان نشير الى ان الاكتشافات الحديثة جعلت النقاد النصيين المعاصرين الى طرح النص المحايد حسب ويستكوت-هورت جانباَ.

  و بكلمات عملية فهذا يعني ان المخطوطات القديمة مثل السينائية والفاتيكانية قد تكون على خطأ.

  -   ما يعرف بالنص الغربي (Western Text): يمثل في المخطوطة ذات الخط الكبير (D) واللاتيني القديم و السرياني القديم والقليل من الشواهد الاخرى مثل ايرينيؤس و ترتليان و جيروم.

  و في العموم يتميز النص الغربي بالتمديدات التوفيقية (harmonistic tendencies) والاضافات حيث نجد مثلا ان النص الغربي اطول بحوالي 8% في سفر اعمال الرسل عن النص الاسكندري.

  ان الباحثين مستمرين في مناقشة كل من اصل وقيمة النص الغربي و الغالبية متحيرين في قبول القراءات التي تتضمن دعم غربي فقط.

  -         النص البيزنطي (Byzantine Text): يتمثل في غالبية المخطوطات اليونانية و معظم اباء الكنيسة المتأخرين.

  هذا النص محفوظ في المناطق القديمة للامبراطورية البيزنطية حالياَ تركيا, بلغاريا, اليونان, البانيا و يوغسلافيا سابقاَ.

  و بحسب ويستكوت-هورت فان النص البيزنطي يعتبر الاقل قيمة بين انواع النصوص.

  قراءات النص البيزنطي توصف بانها مصقلة و محببة حيث خففت القراءات الصعبة.

  بعض الباحثين مازالوا مستمرين في مناصرة هذا النص بكونه الاقرب الى الاصل و حتى الباحثين الذي يفضلون النص الاسكندري قد يترددون في رفض القراءة البيزنطية بطريقة آلية.

  و في الواقع فان قراءات النص البيزنطي قد توجد في شواهد قديمة جدا و من المرجح ان تكون اصلية.

  و لتوظيف هذه الشواهد لنص العهد الجديد فقد طور الباحثين قواعد محددة تسمى قوانين (canons) الدليل الخارجي.

  و هناك ثلاثة انواع من الادلة الخارجية. يتفق العلماء النقد النصي على "ان معرفة عمر او التوزيع الجغرافي للشواهد المبكرة بالقطع تضمن ايجاد النص الاصلي"[3].

  يؤكد جوردن في "انه من الجدير بالملاحظة معظم الباحثين يقولون ان 90% من كل القراءات لنص العهد الجديد قد وصلت لقرار نهائي لانه في معظم الحالات نجد ان القراءة التي تفسر كيف ظهرت القراءات الاخرى هى ايضاَ مدعومة بأفضل الشواهد المبكرة"[4].

1. الدليل الزمني (Chronological Evidence):
  ان تاريخ نوع النص (ليس بالضرورة تاريخ المخطوطة) هام جداَ. و في العموم فان اقدم نوع نص هو الافضل عن المتأخرين.

  يقول ميتزجر "في العموم فان اقدم المخطوطات يرجح ان تكون خالية من الاخطاء التي تظهر نتيجة تكرار النسخ"[5].

2. الدليل الجغرافي (Geographical Evidenvce):
  ان التوزيع الاوسع للشواهد المستقلة التي تتفق في دعم قراءة معينة هى المفضلة في العموم عن الشواهد ذات العلاقة القريبة.

  و يقول ميتزجر "ان اتفاق الشواهد مثلا من انطاكية و الاسكندرية و الغول (Gaul) التي تدعم قراءة معينة هى ذات اهمية اكبر عن شهادة الادلة التي تمثل مكان واحد"[6].

3. الدليل النسبي (Genealogical Evidence):
  شواهد القراءات توزن و لا تعد فقط من اجل توضيح جدارتها.

  و يقول ايضاَ ميتزجر "ان اعداد الشواهد التي تدعم قراءة معينة لا يثبت بالضرورة تفوق هذه القراءة"[7].

  و يذكر دافيد الان بلاك قوانين الدليل الخارجي كما يلي:[8]
  1.    تفضيل القراءة المؤكدة باقدم المخطوطات. و عموماَ المخطوطات الاقدم اكثر اهمية من المتأخرة في تأسيس النص.

  هذا القانون يجب ان يستخدم بحذر لانه ربما تعرض المخطوطة الاقدم نصاَ معطوب بينما النسخة المتأخرة ربما تعكس شكل نص اكثر موثوقية.

  فمثلا المخطوطة 1739 من القرن العاشر تحفظ نصاَ قريباَ من البردية (P46) من القرن الثاني.

  لذلك فمن الضروري ان نفرق بين تاريخ المخطوطة و تاريخ قراءتها حيث ان تاريخ القراءة هو الاهم.

  انه من الضروري ايضاَ ان نتذكر انه حتى اقدم المخطوطات اليونانية قد تعرضت لعمليات تنقيح كما في الكل.

  2.  تفضيل القراءة المدعومة بانتشار جغرافي متباعد. ان القراءات المنتشرة جغرافياَ هى المحتلة ان تكون اصلية عن القراءة المحفوظة في مكان واحد.

  فمثلا القراءة التي تلقى دعما من روما واسيا الصغرى و قيصرية وشمال افريقيا هى الاقرب الى الاصل عن القراءة المدعومة فقط بالشواهد الاسكندرية.

  3.  تفضيل القراءة المدعومة باكبر عدد من انواع النصوص. قاعدة هامة للتذكر "اكبر عدد من انواع النصوص التي تدعم قراءة فهناك احتمال أكبر ان تكون اصلية"[9].

ب. الدليل الداخلى (Internal Evidence):
  يوجد نوعين من الادلة الداخلية و هى الدليل النسخي و يعتمد على سلوك الناسخ و الدليل الجوهري و يعتمد على اسلوب الكاتب.

  الا ان القانون الاساسي للدليل الداخلي هو: "ان القراءة التي تفسر اصل القراءات الاخرى هى الاقرب ان تكون اصلية"[10]. 


1. الدليل النسخي (Tran******ional Evidence):
  و يسمى ايضاَ الاحتمال النسخي (tran******ional probability) حيث انه يهتم بالاخطاء النسخية و يعتمد على معايير محددة:

  -   القراءة الاكثر صعوبة (the more difficult reading) هى الافضل. الميل الى التصحيح النسخي من اجل انتاج قراءة محسنة ظاهرياَ عن طريق المزج بين الظهور المحسن مع غياب حقيقتها.
  و هنا يقول ميتزجر ان التعبير "اكثر صعوبة يعني اكثر صعوبة بالنسبة للناسخ الذي يدفع من اجل عمل تصحيح"[11].

  -         القراءة الاقصر (the shorter reading) هى الافضل. الا اذا ظهرت نتيجة الحذف العرضي للسطور نتيجة تشابه النهايات (parablepsis) او حذف مقصود لجزء على خلفية نحوية, طقسية ولا هوتية. 

  "و القياس هنا هو ان الناسخ من المرجح انه يضيف للايضاح عن انه يحذف من النص"[12]. 

  يؤكد ذلك ايضاَ الدون ابب و جوردن في حيث يقولا "القراءة الاقصر هى غالباَ الاصلية لان النساخ يميلون الى الاضافة الى النص"[13]. 

  - القراءات الاكثر تنافراَ لفظياَ (the more verbally dissonant) للمقاطع المتوازية سواء كانت تستشهد بالعهد القديم او من مواضع مختلفة لنفس الاحداث (كما في الاناجيل) هى الافضل.

  "هناك ميل نسخي من اجل توفيق المواضع المتنافرة لحدث معين مسجل في الكتاب المقدس"[14].

  و يؤكد ذلك دافيد الان بلاك حيث يقول "ان هناك ميل من النساخ لجعل النصوص المتوازية لكي تتوافق مع بعض"[15] كما في الصلاة الربانية بين انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا.

  - التركيب او التعبير او الكلمات الاقل تهذيب نحوياَ هى الافضل لان النساخ يميلون الى تبسيط النحو الخشن و تحسين تعبيرات الكتاب المقدس.

[1] Holmes, “Textual Criticism,” in DPL, p. 929

[2] Black, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide P.32

[3] Epp & Fee, Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism P.14"knowing the age or geographical distribution of early witnesses in no way guarantees finding the original text ".

[4] Gordon D. Fee, “The Textual Criticism of the New Testament "it is noteworthy that for most scholars over 90 percent of all the variants of the NT text are resolved, because in most cases the variant that best explains the origin of the others is also supported by the earliest and best witnesses".

[5] Metzger, A textual commentary on the Greek New Testament (4th rev. ed.) (xxiv) " In general, earlier manu******s are more likely to be free from those errors that arise from repeated copying ".

[6] Ibid., "The concurrence of witnesses, for example, from Antioch, Alexandria, and Gaul in support of a given variant is, other things being equal, more significant than the testimony of witnesses representing but one locality".

[7] Ibid., " Mere numbers of witnesses supporting a given variant reading do not necessarily prove the superiority of that reading ".

[8] Black, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide P.32

[9]Ibid., " the greater number of text types in support of a reading, the greater probability of its originality ".

[10] Ibid., " the reading that best explains the origin of the other readings is probably original ".

[11] Metzger, A textual commentary on the Greek New Testament (4th rev. ed.) (xxiv). " Here “more difficult” means “more difficult to the scribe,” who would be tempted to make an emendation ".

[12] Geisler & Nix, A general introduction to the Bible. Includes indexes. P.476 "The premise is that a scribe is more likely to add for clarification than to delete material from the text".

[13] Epp & Fee, Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism P.14 "the shorter reading is often the original one, because the scribes tended to add to the text ".

[14] Ibid., "There was a scribal tendency to harmonize divergent accounts of a given event recorded in ******ure ".

[15] Black, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide P.33  "The tendency of scribes was to make parallel texts conform with each other ".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة الثالثة والعشرين


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد*

*سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي*

*المقالة الرابعة و العشرين: معايير النقد النصي (الجزء الثاني).*

*اعداد:   **lll athenagoras lll*




*[FONT=&quot]2. الدليل الجوهري (**[FONT=&quot]Intrinsic Evidence**[FONT=&quot]):*
  [FONT=&quot]و يسمى ايضاَ الاحتمال الجوهري و هو العنصر الاكثر ذاتية في طرق النقد النصي.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]حيث يعتمد على احتمالية ترجيح ما كتبه الكاتب و يحدد من خلال:[/FONT]
  -         [FONT=&quot]اسلوب الكاتب خلال الكتاب و في كل المواضع.[/FONT]
  -         [FONT=&quot]سياق النص في الفقرة.[/FONT]
  -         [FONT=&quot]تناغم القراءة مع تعليم الكاتب في اماكن اخرى بما في ذلك الكتابات القانونية الاخرى[/FONT]
  -         [FONT=&quot]تأثير خلفية الكاتب السابقة مثل الخلفية الارامية لتعليم الرب يسوع.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و يقول *دافيد الات بلاك* "ان الكلمات او التعبيرات التي تخرج عن التوافق مع سلوك واسلوب الكاتب مشكوك فيها عموماَ اذا وجدت فيها قراءة"[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT].[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و يضيف بلاك قائلا "تفضل القراءة التي توافق سياق الكلام و المفهوم اللاهوتي للكاتب"[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT].[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و كما هو متصور فان اعتبارات كل من العوامل الخارجية و الداخلية المستخدمة في عملية النقد النصي ليست مجرد علم تقني لكنها فن مرهف ايضاَ.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و هذا حقيقي خاصة عندما يوجد تعارض بين الادلة.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]القليل من المشاهدات تساعد المبتدئ في الاطلاع بعملية النقد النصي:[/FONT]*
  -         [FONT=&quot]في العموم الدليل الخارجي اكثر اهمية  من الدليل الداخلي لانه اكثر موضوعية عن الاخر.[/FONT]
  -         [FONT=&quot]و مع ذلك فان القرارات يجب ان تأخذ كل من الدليلين في الاعتبار وتقيمهما بعناية. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و يقول *جرينلي* بكلمات اخرى "اذا لوحظ ان الدليلين في تعارض ظاهري فانه يجب اتخاذ حل توفيقي. اذا تم تجاهل الدليل الخارجي و الاعتماد كلياَ على الدليل الداخلي قد يؤدي الى قرارات ذاتية جدا. وفي نفس الوقت لا يجب ان نعتمد على الدليل الخارجي دون اي اعتبار مناسب للدليل الداخلي لانه لا توجد مخطوطة او نوع نص معتمد بالتمام"[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT].[/FONT]

  -   [FONT=&quot]"و لان النقد النصي هو فن كما هو علم ايضاَ فمن المفهوم انه في بعض الحالات نجد بعض الالعلماء سيصلون الى تقديرات مختلفة من حيث اهمية الادلة"[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT].[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]كما هو الحال في الموضوعات الاخرى عندما تتضمن العوامل الموضوعية والذاتية.[/FONT]

  -   [FONT=&quot]يرتب *جليسون ارشر* ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gleason Archer[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) العوامل الخارجية والداخلية و في حالة وجود تعارض فانه يجب اتخاذ الالوية حسب الترتيب التالي:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة الاقدم هى المفضلة[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة الاكثر صعوبة هى المفضلة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة الاقصر هى المفضلة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة التي تفسر الاخريات هى المفضلة[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة الاوسع انتشار جغرافياَ هى المفضلة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة التي تتفق مع اسلوب وطريقة الكاتب هى المفضلة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القراءة التي لا تعكس ميل عقيدي هى المفضلة.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و في النهاية يختتم *دافيد الان بلاك* كلامه ويقول انه بالطبع يجب التدرب على الحذر في تطبيق هذه القوانين.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]في الواقع انه ليس من غير الشائع ان يتعارض قانونين او اكثر و من ثم فانه لا يمكن تطبيق هذه القوانين بطريقة ميكانيكية او بدون تفكير.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"و في النهاية اذا لم يتم التوصل الى قرار نهائي فانه يجب الانتباه الى الدليل الخارجي حيث انه اقل ذاتية و اكثر موثوقية"[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT].[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الجدال حول المنهج ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]The Debate over Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]):[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]مع رفض المنهج الزمني لهورت الذي فيه تتخذ قراءة الشاهد المصري الا اذا اثبت الدليل الداخلي انها ثانوية فقد ظهر منهج يسمى "*المنهج الانتقائي*" ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Eclectic[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"و هذا يعني بالاساس ان النص الاصلي للعهد الجديد يتم اختياره قراءة قراءة باستخدام كل قوانين النقد بدون اعتبار لمخطوطة او نوع نص"[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT].[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"و بغض النظرعن بعض الاستثناءات فان معظم الاختلافات بين النصوص النقدية تنتج عن تنوع درجة وزن الدليل الخارجي"[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT].[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و من ناحية يوجد نوع من الانتقاء عندما تتساوى المعايير فانه يميل الى تتبع هورت وتبني قراءات الشواهد المصرية.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و يمكن ملاحظة ذلك بدرجة كبيرة في طبعة لجنة الكتاب المقدس ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]UBS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) وبدرجة اقل في النصوص اليونانية وراء طبعة ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]RSV[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]=[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Revised Standard Version[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) و([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]NEB[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]=[/FONT][FONT=&quot]New English Bible[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) حيث تعطى الشواهد الغربية اعتبارات اكبر.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و على الجانب المقابل هناك المنهج "الانتقائي الراديكالي" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rigorous Eclecticism[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وقد قام بتطبيقه د. *كيلباتريك* و تلميذه *ك. اليوت*.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]حيث لا يضعون اي اعتبار لوزن المخطوطات على الاطلاق و لكن يضعون كل اختيار منفرداَ على قواعد الدليل الداخلي.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]الصعوبة التي تواجه هذا المنهج ان النتائج تعتمد على تفضيل الباحث للمعايير الداخلية حيث يعطي كيلباتريك واليوت اهمية اكبر لاسلوب الكاتب على الاحتمالية النسخية.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]درجة التأكد النسبية ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]relative degree of certainty[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]):[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]من اجل ان نتعرف على درجة التأكد النسبية في فكر لجنة الكتاب المقدس للقراءات المتخذة في النص فان حروف محددة تضمنت بين اقواس في بداية كل مجموعة من القراءات النصية:[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الحرف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{A}[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تدل على ان القراءة مؤكدة] - *الحرف *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{B}[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تدل على ان النص مؤكدة تقريباَ] - *الحرف *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{C}[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تدل على ان اللجنة وجدت صعوبة في تحديد اي القراءات توضع في النص] - *الحرف *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{D}[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و تحدث نادراَ وتدل على ان اللجنة وجدت صعوبة كبيرة في الوصول الى قرار].[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]مثال توضيحي:[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]نذكر هنا مثال (*كولوسي 1: 2*)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الى القديسين في كولوسي، و الاخوة المؤمنين في المسيح. نعمة لكم وسلام من *الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]".[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]ان النص اليوناني يتضمن عدة قراءات مدعومة بدليل من المخطوطات كما يلي:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"الله ابينا".***[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح".[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"الله ابينا و ربنا يسوع المسيح".[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"الله ابينا و يسوع المسيح ربنا".[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]انه من الطبيعي و المنطقي ان نتساءل عن ماذا كتب القديس بولس؟ و متى ظهرت هذه القراءات؟ و بواسطة من؟.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]ان علماء النقد النصي قد تدربوا على تفسير دليل المخطوطات من اجل اصدار قرارات عقلانية عما تكون هى القراءة الاصلية.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]في هذه الحالة نجد انهم قد انهوا هذا العدد هكذا "*نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا*". ومؤكدين ان هذه الاضافة لا مبرر لها بالرغم من وجودها في افضل المخطوطات.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]و يستنتج *بروس ميتزجر* انه اذا كان هذا المقطع "*والرب يسوع المسيح*" اصلي فانه لايوجد سبب من اجل حذفه. "لذلك فهو ربما كان اضافة من الناسخ لكي يتوافق النص مع اسلوب بولس الرسول في مواضع اخرى"[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT].[/FONT]




[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.33* "_Words or phrases that are clearly out of harmony with an author’s writing habits or diction are generally suspect if a variant is involved _".[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Ibid[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]., "[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Prefer the reading that best fits the context and/or the author’s theology[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] ".[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Greenlee*, Introduction, *p. 119*[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Metzger[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], The Text of the New Testament, *p. 211*[/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5]**[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Archer, pp. 57-60[/FONT]*[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Black[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.33* _"_[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] If in the end you are still undecided, you should pay special attention to external evidence, as it is less subjective and more reliable[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]".[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Epp & Fee*, Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism *P.16*[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Ibid*., _"_[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]the original text of the NT is to be chosen variant by variant, using all the principles of critical judgment without regarding one MS or text-type[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]".[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Ibid*., "[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Despite a few notable exceptions, most of the differences that remain among critical texts result from a varying degree of weight given the external evidence[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]".[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Metzger*, A textual commentary on the Greek New Testament (4th rev. ed.) (*xxiv*).[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Patzia*, A. G. The making of the New Testament : Origin, collection, text & canon *P.147*[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Metzger*, A Textual Commentary on the Greek New Testament, *P.619* "_added by copyists who assimilated the text to Pauline usage_ ".[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة الرابعة والعشرين


----------



## ابن الكلمة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رابط مقال رقم 24 لا يعمل *
*الرجااااااااااااء إصلاحه ..........*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن الكلمة قال:


> *رابط مقال رقم 24 لا يعمل *
> *الرجااااااااااااء إصلاحه ..........*



*تفضل اخي الحبيب:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تم اصلاحة ..


----------



## ابن الكلمة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً عزيزى كيرلس ....*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ومافيش شكرا لمولكا ؟


----------



## ابن الكلمة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*وألف شكر ليك يا مولكا*
*دى الكلمات تعجز عن وصف الشكر اللى تستحقه عن المجهود العظيم اللى أنت بتبذله.*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد*

*سلسلة مقالات دورية في النقد النصي*

*المقالة الخامسة و العشرين: مناهج النقد النصي.*

*اعداد:   **lll athenagoras lll*



*8. مناهج النقد النصي (**Methodologies of Textual Criticism**)*

*مناهج معاصرة (**Contemporary Methodological Approaches**):[FONT=&quot][1]**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*

  ان اعمال لخمان قد وضعت حد فاصل في عملية تطبيق المنهج الكلاسيكي للنقد النصي من حيث الاعتماد بشدة على المنهج النسبي (*genealogical*) او الشجري (*stemmatic*). هذا المنهج ينشد اعادة بناء (*stemma*) او شجرة عائلة للمخطوطات الباقية ثم بالعمل للوراء من خلال فروع التقليد لتحديد المخطوطات الافضل التي عليها ستتأسس طبعة ما.

  اما اعمال ويستكوت-هورت و الاكتشافات و التطورات الحديثة فمنذ وقتهم نجد انه قد جعلت من الواضح بوفرة ان المنهج الكلاسيكي قد اصبح غير عملي في حالة العهد الجديد. و ذلك لان:
  1.    العدد الضخم للمخطوطات المتضمنة.
  2.    الانتشار الموجود للنصوص المختلطة (*cross*-*pollination*) داخل تقليد النص.

  هناك عامل أخر متعلق بهذا المجال ان معظم المخطوطات الباقية بدون مخطوطات سلف او خلف مباشرة. لذلك فان الروابط النسبية (*genealogical* *links*) مفقودة من اجل اعادة بناء شجرة عائلة كاملة.

  و كما يلاحظ *ميتزجر* "ان وجود نماذج من النسخ المعروفة لمخطوطات اخرى نادرة جدا مما يطرح بأن نسبة قليلة جدا من المخطوطات قد نجت"[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2

  و يحدث هذا عندما يستخدم ناسخ مخطوطات للنسخ منهم (*exemplars*) فقد يتبع احدهما ثم الاخرى او ان يصحح الناسخ نسخته الجديدة من اخرى مختلفة قد تكون اقدم او احدث من مخطوطته الاولى التي بدأ النسخ منها. لذلك فان سلاسل النسب المنحدرة من مخطوطة ما مختلطة غالباَ.

  و بكلمات اخرى فهذا يعني ان معظم المخطوطات او مجموعة من المخطوطات قد على صواب او العكس (نظرياَ) حتى المخطوطات ذات الجودة الاقل قد تحفظ قراءة حقيقية.

  و بالتالي فقد ظهر منهج يوصف بالمنهج ’الانتقائي المنطقي’ (*reasoned* *eclectism*). احيانا يسمى النقد المنطقي (*rational* *criticism*) حسب لاجرانج او "المنهج النسبي-المكاني" (*local*-*genealogical* *method*) حسب الاند. هذا المنهج تطبيق كل قواعد و معايير المنهج الكلاسيكي المتقدمة على قاعدة "فقرة-فقرة".

  لا يوجد مبدأ او قاعدة تطبق بطريقة ميكانيكية (الية) حيث ان كل قراءة يجب ان تدرس بناء على صفاتها و تفردها.

  الاختلافات في مناهج النقد النصي الان هى مسألة اختلاف في الاحكام من جهة الوزن النسبي (*relative* *weight*) المعطى للدليل الخارجي (المخطوطات نفسها) في مقابل الدليل الداخلي (الاعتبارات الخاصة بسلوك واخطاء و ميول النساخ بالاضافة الى اسلوب و فكر الكاتب).

  فمثلا نجد ان النص اليوناني طبعة لجنة الكتاب المقدس الرابعة (*UBS4*) يميل الى اتباع قراءة شواهد النص الاسكندري عندما تتساوى اوزان المعايير الاخرى.

  هناك ايضاَ منهج ’الانتقاء المحافظ’ الذي يعتمد على الاعتبارات الداخلية ظاهرياَ بشكل حصري و تعطي قدر قليل ان وجد للدليل الخارجي حيث تتعامل مع المخطوطات كمستودع للقراءات.

  يقول *اليوت* ’انا اعتقد انه من المناسب ان نعيد بناء النص الاصلي بتطبيق المعايير الداخلية ... و حسب هذا المنهج ... فان المخطوطات هامة اساساَ كشواهد للقراءات’[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]

  و من الجانب الاخر هناك ’منهج النص الاغلب’ (*Majority* *Text* *Method*) المتمثل في النص اليوناني حسب النص الاغلب كما في النص اليوناني الاغلب طبعة هودجز-فارستد (*Hodges* -*Farstad*).

  هذا المنهج يسعى لاظهار اي ميل للدليل الداخلي و يجادل في ان اي قراءة مدعومة بغالبية المخطوطات يتعين ان تكون مقبولة كالاصل. لكن هذا المنهج يتجاهل نقطة ان المخطوطات يجب ان توزن ليس ان تعد فقط حيث ان 10000 نسخة من خطأ ليست الا خطأ.

  و يرد *بلاك-دوكري* ايضا ان فرضية *هودجز* (بان انتقال نص العهد الجديد قد تم تحت ظروف طبيعية و لم تحدث عراقيل في تاريخ انتقال النص) هي خطأ و يقولا ان  ’تاريخ انتقال النص قد تمت عرقلته و يذكر مثال تدمير مخطوطات ومكتبات كاملة خلال عصور الاضطهاد و فتوحات المسلمين’[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]

  اذا اخذ تاريخ النص بجدية فانه من المستحيل ان يعتمد على المعايير الداخلية لوحدها او المعايير الخارجية فقط. بل يتم الاعتماد على الحقائق في كل حالة فنجد ان منهج الانتقاء المنطقي (*reasoned* *eclecticism*) يطبق مزيج بين الاعتبارات الداخلية و الخارجية في تقييم صفات كل قراءة في ضوء دليل المخطوطات و العكس صحيح من اجل الحصول على نظرة متوازنة للموضوع للتخلص من الميول الذاتية.

  يوجد حالياَ اربعة مناهج في النقد النصي يمكن تتبعها بين دارسي العهد الجديد.

  كل منهج من هذه المناهج المعاصرة يمكن تحديدها باسماء دارسيها. وهى كما يلي:
  المنهج الانتقائي الراديكالي (*Radical* *Eclecticism*) - المنهج الانتقائي المنطقي (*Reasoned* *Eclecticism*) - المنهج المحافظ المنطقي (*Reasoned* *Conservatism*) - المنهج المحافظ الراديكالي (*Radical* *Conservatism*).

  ان المصطلح ’انتقائي’ (*Eclectic*) يعني ان الباحث يتجه الى دراسة كل قراءة نصية اعتمادا على صفاتها بدلا من التتبع لمخطوطة واحدة او مجموعة مخطوطات[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT].

  اما المصطلح ’محافظ’ (*Conservative*) فيستخدم هنا للرجوع الى النص البيزنطي التقليدي او النص المستلم[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT].


*مناهج النقد النصي*

  أ‌.   *المنهج الانتقائي الراديكالي (**Radical Eclecticsm**):* ويتبعه العالمان كيلباتريك (*Kilpatrick*) واليوت (*Elliott*).

  ان المنهج الانتقائي الراديكالي يتعلق بما يعرف بالنص ’الانتقائي النقي’. حيث انه يفضل النص المؤسس فقط على الدليل الداخلي.

  و مؤيدي هذا المنهج يجادلون في ان تاريخ نص العهد الجديد لا يمكن تتبع اثره لذلك فان اي نوع نص (text-type) لا يحمل اي وزن.

  و من ثم فإن اي قراءة في اي مخطوطة قد تكون هى القراءة الاصلية حيث لا توجد افضلية لمخطوطة او مجموعة مخطوطات.

  دارسي المنهج الانتقائي يختارون القراءة الافضل من حيث المناسبة مع سياق النص سواء في الاسلوب او الفكر.

  هذه الرؤية التي تبناها الدارسين البريطانين قد انتقدت من خلال تجاهلها لقيمة الدليل الخارجي خاصة المخطوطات اليونانية.

*ب‌.   **المنهج الانتقائي المنطقي (**Reasoned Eclecticism**):*
  و يتبعه العالمان بروس ميتزجر (*B. M. Metzger*) وكارت الاند (*K. Aland*).

  ان المنهج الانتقائي المنطقي يقدر ان نص العهد الجديد مؤسس على كل من الدليل الداخلي والدليل الخارجي معاَ دون اي افضلية لأي مخطوطة او نوع نص.

  هذه الرؤية للنص متمثلة في النص اليوناني نسله-الاند (Nestle-Aland) ولجنة الكتاب المقدس (United Bible Societies).

  هذا المنهج يظهر تفضيل لمخطوطات النص الاسكندري. وهذا التفضيل يعتمد بالاساس على نظرية ويستكوت-هورت من حيث ان النص البيزنطي هو دمج (conflation) للنصين الاسكندري والغربي.

  و ان تفوق النص الاسكندري على النص الغربي يظهر في الدليل الداخلي.

  و ينتقد هذا المنهج من حيث انه يقدم ’نص مستلم جديد’ (a new Textus Receptus) اي شكل قانوني لنص العهد الجديد[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT].

*جـ. المنهج المحافظ المنطقي (**Reasoned Conservatism**)*
  و من العلماء المؤيدين لهذا المنهج ستورز (H. A. Sturz).

  ان ما يعرف بالمنهج المحافظ المنطقي يقدر ان انواع النصوص الرئيسية متساوية في الاقدمية والاستقلال حيث ترجع الى القرن الثاني الميلادي.

  ومثل المنهج الانتقائي المنطقي نجد ان المنهج المحافظ المنطقي ينظر بأهمية الدليل الخارجي والداخلي.

  و لكن بعكس المنهج الانتقائي المنطقي نجد ان المنهج المحافظ المنطقي يهتم بتتبع النص الاسكندري ويصر على انه لا توجد افضلية لنوع نص على الاخرين لكنه بدلا من ذلك يؤكد على التوزيع الجغرافي لانواع النصوص.[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]

  الدارسين الذين يتبنون هذه الرؤية يجادلون بأن النص البيزنطي اقدم من عمر اقدم مخطوطات النص البيزنطي بالقرن الخامس.

  لذلك إن مؤيدي هذه الرؤية يعتبرون ان النص البيزنطي هو شاهد قديم ومستقل لنص العهد الجديد.

  و يعتقدون بأن القراءة التي تجمع على غالبية انواع النصوص هى ممثلة للنص المخطوطات الاصلية.

  المنهج المحافظ المنطقي ينتقد من ناحية استعادة النص البيزنطي (الذي يعتقد العديد في انه معطوب).

*د. المنهج المحافظ الراديكالي (**Radical Conservatism**)*
  من العلماء المؤيدين لهذا المنهج هودجز (Z. Hodges) وفارستد (A. Farstad).

  ان ما يعرف بالمنهج المحافظ الراديكالي يقدر ان النص البيزنطي هو الاقرب الى النص الاصلي للعهد الجديد.

  ان الدارسين الذين يؤيدون هذه الرؤية يفضلون قراءة غالبية المخطوطات التي تمثل النص البيزنطي بالطبع.[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]

  العديد من هؤلاء الدارسين قد انتجوا نسخة الملك جيمس الجديدة (New King James Version) التي اعتمدت على النص المستلم محافظة على التقليد بداية من طبعة ويليام تندال (William Tyndale) عام 1525م. ثم بعد ذلك في طبعة الملك جيمس (King James Version) عام 1611م.

  هذا المنهج ينتقد من حيث كونه ميكانيكي الى حد كبير من ناحية تجاهله لحقيقة ان المخطوطات يجب ان توزن ولا تعد فقط.

*اخيراَ* ينبغي ان ندرك ان علماء النقد النصي قد يتبنون منهجين او اكثر من هذه المدارس فيؤدي الى نتيجة مركبة.

  بالمثل ايضاَ فان هذه المدارس قد تتغير عبر الزمن نتيجة تزايد العلماء والمعارف الجديدة.

*و في النهاية ينبغي ان نقر بأنه:[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]*
  1. لا يوجد نوع نص معصوم (text-type) او يفضل على غيره بسبب تفوق موثوقيته المفترضة.
  2. كل قراءة يجب ان تختبر من حيث صفاتها الخاصة.
  3. القراءات التي تفسر وجود القراءات الاخرى تستحق الافضلية.



[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Black & Dockery[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], Interpreting the New Testament: Essays on Methods and Issues *P.54*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Metzger[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], Manu******s, *54*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Elliott[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], Keeping Up *P.43*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Black & Dockery[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], Interpreting the New Testament: Essays on Methods and Issues *P.55 *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]The history of transmission has been radically dislocated; examples include the destruction of MSS and entire libraries during times of persecution and the Muslim conquests[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] ".[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.36* "_The term “eclectic” means that the scholar tends to view each textual variant on its own merits instead of blindly following one manu****** or group of manu******s_"[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.36* "[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]The term “conservative” is used here to refer to a generally high view of the traditional Byzantine text type and/or the Textus Receptus[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] ".[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.36* _"This approach has occasionally been criticized for producing a new “Textus Receptus”—a canonized form of the New Testament text_ ".[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.37 *"_However, unlike Reasoned Eclecticism, which tends to follow the Alexandrian text, Reasoned Conservatism insists that no single text type can be preferred over all others, and instead emphasizes the geographical distribution of the text types_".[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.37* "_Scholars who hold to this view prefer the reading of the majority of manu******s, which are, of course, mainly Byzantine_".[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *Black*, New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide *P.37* "_At the very least, it must be conceded that (1) no single text type is infallible or to be preferred because of its supposed superior authority; (2) each reading must be examined on its own merits; and (3) readings that best explain other variants merit our preference_".[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لتحميل المقالة الـ 25


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تم تصحيح الرابط ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتاب : المرشد العربي للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد




*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*لتحميل المقالة الاولى  هنا
*





*لتحميل المقالة الثانية   الرابط 
*




* تحميل المقالة الثالثة
*




* تحميل المقالة الرابعة
*




* تحميل المقالة الخامسة**
*




*تحميل المقالة السادسة
*




*تحميل المقالة السابعة
*




* تحميل المقالة الثامنة
*




*تحميل المقالة التاسعة
*




*تحميل المقالة العاشرة
*




*تحميل المقالة الحادية عشرة
*




*تحميل المقالة الثانية عشر
*




* تحميل المقالة الثالثة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة الرابعة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة الخامسة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة السادسة عشر
*




*تحميل المقالة السابعة عشر
*




*لتحميل المقالة الثامنة عشر
*




*لتحميل المقالة التاسعة عشر 
*




*لتحميل المقالة العشرون 
*




*الواحد والعشرون

*الثانية والعشرون

الثالثة والعشرين

الرابعة والعشرين 
​
 الـ 25 

*كتاب : المرشد العربي للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*تومام يا سرج ..
*


----------

